# Mavericks GM Draft; Discussion Thread



## Tersk

For those that don't aren't familiar with GM Drafts, what we do is have one person represent each of the teams and then all of the NBA players are available to be drafted. The draft order will be randomly determined and then each round will be conducted in a snake format where the person with the first pick then has picks 60 & 61.

This should be fun to do and hopefully we get some _friendly _rivalries going and get some good discussion going during the offseason which has become rather slow lately.

If you are interested in participating please sign up in this thread and feel free to ask any questions as well.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Available Teams

*Northwest Divison:*
Denver Nuggets - *Seed*
Minnesota Wolves - *Dr. Seuss*
Portland Trailblazers - *ghoti*
Seattle Supersonics - *Stinger*
Utah Jazz - *New Jazzy Nets*

* Pacific Division:*
Golden State Warriors - *ss03*
Los Angeles Clippers - *bootsrenf*
Los Angeles Lakers - *t1no*
Phoenix Suns - *StackAttack*
Sacramento Kings - *_Dre_*

* Southwest Division:*
Dallas Mavericks - *tersk*
Houston Rockets - *edwardcyh*
Memphis Grizzlies - *Dragnsmke1*
New Orleans Hornets - *M F F L*
 San Antonio Spurs - *bray1967*

*Atlantic Division
*Boston Celtics - *Net2*
New Jersey Nets - *THE **TAKEOVER*
 New York Knicks - *The Future7*
Philadelphia 76ers - *Kiddfan4eva5*
Toronto Raptors - *MusaSK*

*Southeast Division
*Atlanta Hawks - *MemphisX*
Charlotte Bobcats - *Juxtaposed*
Miami Heat - *Flash is the Future*
Orlando Magic - *GM3*
Washington Wizards - *Jet*

*Central Division 
*Chicago Bulls - *VeN*
Cleveland Cavaliers - *VC4MVP*
Detroit Pistons - *2dumb2live*
Indiana Pacers - *Premier*
Milwaukee Bucks - *BootyKing*

This is like the drafts done in the Magic Forum and Suns Forum.

Sign up!


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Nets please


----------



## VeN

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Atlantic Division
Boston Celtics -
New Jersey Nets -
New York Knicks -
Philadelphia 76ers -
Toronto Raptors -

Southeast Division
Atlanta Hawks -
Charlotte Bobcats
Miami Heat -
Orlando Magic -
Washington Wizards -

Central Division
Chicago Bulls - VeN
Cleveland Cavaliers -
Detroit Pistons -
Indiana Pacers -
Milwaukee Bucks

Northwest Divison:
Denver Nuggets -
Minnesota Wolves -
Portland Trailblazers -
Seattle Supersonics -
Utah Jazz -

Pacific Division:
Golden State Warriors -
Los Angeles Clippers
Los Angeles Lakers
Phoenix Suns
Sacramento Kings

Southwest Division:
Dallas Mavericks - tersk
Houston Rockets -
Memphis Grizzlies -
New Orleans Hornets -
San Antonio Spurs-

bulls plz


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Is it like current Rosters?

Either way give me Miami


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

No, each of us handles a team and we get 10 or 12 picks to select the best team possible


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Lakers plz


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Change mine to New Orleans


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Suns.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Spurs, I guess.

btw, whats the draft order?


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

My guess is it will be randomly selected


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> The draft order will be randomly determined ...





bray1967 said:


> btw, what's the draft order?


I guess i can't read.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Give me my Knicks.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Give me the pistons.So when are we doing the draft?


----------



## Stinger

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Can I get Seattle?


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

When will we start this? Also, when does the Yahoo nba fantasy drafts begin?


----------



## JuX

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'll take Charlotte


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

We will mostly likely start when all the teams have been picked. Yahoo NBA fantasy drafts start in October if I remember right.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



The Future7 said:


> We will mostly likely start when all the teams have been picked. Yahoo NBA fantasy drafts start in October if I remember right.


thanks!:cheers:


----------



## MusaSK

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Toronto


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Utah Jazz please. Also does it matter that im not a full mav fan. I did go for them in the finals though so i think that means something


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> Utah Jazz please. Also does it matter that im not a full mav fan. I did go for them in the finals though so i think that means something


 Miami please? If that's OK with you guys. I posted here a lot in the Finals though. :angel:


----------



## Jet

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'll take the Wizards


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Can't believe nobody's taken the Rockets yet.

Sign me up for *Yao and Company*.


----------



## Real

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'll take the Celtics.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Wiz.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



_Dre_ said:


> Wiz.


Jet's already got 'em. :curse:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



bray1967 said:


> Jet's already got 'em. :curse:


 Clippers. :whoknows:


----------



## GM3

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Orlando Magic please


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Flash is the Future said:


> Miami please? If that's OK with you guys. I posted here a lot in the Finals though. :angel:





M F F L said:


> Either way give me Miami


I don't want to start trouble, but... :uhoh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



edwardcyh said:


> Can't believe nobody's taken the Rockets yet.
> 
> Sign me up for *Yao and Company*.



Yao won't be on the team.. It's a fantasy draft.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

clippers, can i be the clippers?


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



bootstrenf said:


> clippers, can i be the clippers?





Dre said:


> Clippers


What am I, a cop? :curse:


----------



## ss03

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Sign me up for any team that's open, it doesn't matter which.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

it seems dre picked the clips at random cause someone picked his team, the wizards. i already pm'ed dre about switching to a different team. if not, let me be the...hawks.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



ss03 said:


> Sign me up for Miami please


Miami has been picked twice already.

Everyone please review the previous picks before making a selection.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dissonance19 said:


> Yao won't be on the team.. It's a fantasy draft.


LOL... i know.

Instead of Houston Rockets, I like to refer to the organization as "Yao and company." :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



bray1967 said:


> What am I, a cop? :curse:


You are NOT?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



edwardcyh said:


> LOL... i know.
> 
> Instead of Houston Rockets, I like to refer to the organization as "Yao and company." :biggrin:



lol, ah ok. just making sure 

I tell you now, to those running this, it's a ***** to do. Although, I'm the only one running it at the Suns board so.


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



bray1967 said:


> I don't want to start trouble, but... :uhoh:





M F F L said:


> Change mine to New Orleans


He changed it. It's free.


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Can i have the cavs please?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

give me a team!!!




what is this for?


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> give me a team!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this for?


You want the Rockets?


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



bray1967 said:


> I don't want to start trouble, but... :uhoh:


 I chose New Orleans in a later post


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> Available Teams
> 
> *Northwest Divison:*
> Denver Nuggets -
> Minnesota Wolves -
> Portland Trailblazers -
> Seattle Supersonics - *Stinger*
> Utah Jazz - *New Jazzy Nets*
> 
> * Pacific Division:*
> Golden State Warriors -
> Los Angeles Clippers
> Los Angeles Lakers - *t1no*
> Phoenix Suns - *StackAttack*
> Sacramento Kings
> 
> * Southwest Division:*
> Dallas Mavericks - *tersk*
> Houston Rockets -
> Memphis Grizzlies -
> New Orleans Hornets - *M F F L*
> San Antonio Spurs - *bray1967*
> 
> *Atlantic Division
> *Boston Celtics -
> New Jersey Nets - *THE **TAKEOVER*
> New York Knicks - *The Future7*
> Philadelphia 76ers -
> Toronto Raptors - *MusaSK*
> 
> *Southeast Division
> *Atlanta Hawks -
> Charlotte Bobcats - *Juxtaposed*
> Miami Heat -
> Orlando Magic -
> Washington Wizards -
> 
> *Central Division
> *Chicago Bulls - *VeN*
> Cleveland Cavaliers -
> Detroit Pistons - *2dumb2live*
> Indiana Pacers -
> Milwaukee Bucks
> 
> This is like the drafts done in the Magic Forum and Suns Forum.
> 
> Sign up!


need to update.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I dont think it's fair though that Tersk gets the Mavs! I mean he was the first person there so no body could choose and besides all the Drafts I have been the creator never played.


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

So what MFFL is basically saying is that should Terk decide not to participate, StackAttack gets dibs on the Mavs.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



edwardcyh said:


> You want the Rockets?


yup...2nd fav team anyway...


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> I dont think it's fair though that Tersk gets the Mavs! I mean he was the first person there so no body could choose and besides all the Drafts I have been the creator never played.


Ohh man... who cares about stuff like that. Just pick another team and enjoy.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> I dont think it's fair though that Tersk gets the Mavs! I mean he was the first person there so no body could choose and besides all the Drafts I have been the creator never played.


dude, look at every single other draft on BB now - the creator is playing in all


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



ss03 said:


> Sign me up for any team that's open, it doesn't matter which.


You have the Warriors


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

if tersk takes the time to manage all this ****, he deserves to play, no question..., plus, aside from sloth, he has the best avy on these boards.


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Available teams;
Milwaukee Bucks
Philadelphia 76ers
Atlanta Hawks
Minnesota Timberwolves
Portland Trailblazers


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> Available teams;
> Milwaukee Bucks
> Indiana Pacers
> Philadelphia 76ers
> Memphis Grizzlies
> Houston Rockets (is Drag or ed got them?)
> Sacramento Kings
> Denver Nuggets
> Minnesota Timberwolves
> Portland Trailblazers


give me the Grizz to save on confusion...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> dude, look at every single other draft on BB now - the creator is playing in all



Yep, I can vouch for this. I'm doing all of the work, and I'm the Blazers(as you can see) in the Suns league. No, I am not cheating or doing anything to get anadvantage. And I got someone outside of it to do the order of the picks from "the hat" program


----------



## JuX

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> I dont think it's fair though that Tersk gets the Mavs! I mean he was the first person there so no body could choose and besides all the Drafts I have been the creator never played.


Give us a break, he gotta work and play at the same time.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'm just saying on all the other sites I have participated on the person running it isnt doing it, it doesnt matter to me anyway I can still draft my favorite players and all


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> I'm just saying on all the other sites I have participated on the person running it isnt doing it, it doesnt matter to me anyway I can still draft my favorite players and all


Nets Forum, Net2 organized it and he is participating.
Suns Form, dissonance organized it and is participating
Magic forum, cpaw organized it and is participating


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

It wouldn't be fun if I wasn't doing it. I'd just be doing everything and not even getting to draft. That would be stupid and pretty lame. 

As I said, I got someone else to do the order so. I wouldn't worry about the organizer running it though, unless something looks off or gives you reason to.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

by the way, me and dre agreed to switch teams. he will get my team, the hawks, and i will get his team, the clippers. is it official?


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Indeed, he chose the Kings instead.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Why the hell does it matter, they're all blank teams? You guys are taking the allegiance thing too far. I got the Kings, boots can have the Clipps.


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

thank you dre and tersk.


CLIPPERS, right here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


woooooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Yes, but when I win I can say the Mavericks are the best of both leagues (almost..)


----------



## bootstrenf

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



_Dre_ said:


> Why the hell does it matter, they're all blank teams? You guys are taking the allegiance thing too far. I got the Kings, boots can have the Clipps.



thanks for letting me have the clippers anyways. maybe it's superstition.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

i chose Detroit because i like the bad boys theme they have goin on(be funny if i drafted really soft players)


----------



## t1no

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> I'm just saying on all the other sites I have participated on the person running it isnt doing it, it doesnt matter to me anyway I can still draft my favorite players and all


Well maybe that is true but it's not a rule or anything, he's taking his time to organize it so he should enjoy and have fun also.


----------



## Seed

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'll take the nuggets if I still can


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

how does this work anyway? We draft and someone sims on the PS?


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

5 Teams Left!


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> how does this work anyway? We draft and someone sims on the PS?


We draft and then we have a vote on who has the best team.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dragnsmke1 said:


> how does this work anyway? We draft and someone sims on the PS?


This is what i think we r doing:


1) draft
2) after draft we make our own threads for our own teams?
3)when we want to trade, pm each other. once trade is accepted by both sides, we must pm tersk to tell him about the trade.
4)?????talk about our teams and who is better????


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'll take the Wolves.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



2dumb2live said:


> This is what i think we r doing:
> 
> 
> 1) draft
> 2) after draft we make our own threads for our own teams?
> 3)when we want to trade, pm each other. once trade is accepted by both sides, we must pm tersk to tell him about the trade.
> 4)?????talk about our teams and who is better????


...oh...


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

CAn i have philly!!!!!!! pLZ\


----------



## BootyKing

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Can i grab the Bucks


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I wanyt in...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



MemphisX said:


> I wanyt in...



Hawks and 76ers are left.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Hawks and 76ers are left.


How do you figure Kiddfan asked for Philly


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> How do you figure Kiddfan asked for Philly



Is that sarcasm? I read his post. And I looked to see who was left.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Is that sarcasm? I read his post. And I looked to see who was left.


Its not sarcasm. kiddfan4eva5 asked for Philly so thus only the HAwks are available.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



New Jazzy Nets said:


> Its not sarcasm. kiddfan4eva5 asked for Philly so thus only the HAwks are available.



lol

Sorry, I'm tired. 
I read Philly and I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## MemphisX

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I will take the Hawks...no problem


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



MemphisX said:


> I will take the Hawks...no problem


Turn 'em around MemphisX.

You can do it. :greatjob:


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



> * Southwest Division:*
> Dallas Mavericks - *tersk*
> Houston Rockets - *edwardcyh*
> Memphis Grizzlies - *Dragnsmke1*
> New Orleans Hornets - *M F F L*
> San Antonio Spurs - *bray1967*


There's some heavy hitters in this division. :boxing:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Oh yeah their are, just because I'm in it :wink:


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> Oh yeah their are, just because I'm in it :wink:


Egomaniac. :krazy:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Sure I am, sure...


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

All the teams are taken. 

So, lets get this party started! Do the randomizer thing and 
lets start GMing.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dr.Seuss said:


> All the teams are taken.
> 
> So, lets get this party started! Do the randomizer thing and
> lets start GMing.


We need tersk to start things off! Where is he when you need him?!:curse


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

He lives in Australia. It may be awhile lol. I think it's night time over there.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

It may be tough to start this thing on a weekend.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

in Australia it is 2:01 am or 1:01 am depending on DST


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Wow, wow do we have an Australian doing it? 
Maybe he should give it to MFFL or Edward.


----------



## xray

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Wow, wow do we have an Australian doing it?
> Maybe he should give it to MFFL or Edward.


I'm sure that violates a United Nations Security Councel resolution barring certain nations to be excluded from such activities as starting draft threads, or other such activities which, in the view of the Councel, would warrant no investigation into terroristic endeavors or armed conflicts.

Should we call a representative ? :2fing:


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Yeah I can do it but let's see what Tersk has to say, because if I was doing it we'd have started by now


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> Yeah I can do it but let's see what Tersk has to say, because if I was doing it we'd have started by now


 He's already half started it. It won't matter that he's Autralian once he randomizes the order. Then it will flow smoothly.


----------



## JuX

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Australian or not, he has the knowledge of NBA and how it works.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

He just mentioned Austrilian for the time difference, nothing to do with anything else.


----------



## Saint Baller

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Flash is the Future said:


> He's already half started it. It won't matter that he's Autralian once he randomizes the order. Then it will flow smoothly.


 Nothing to do with Nationality just for the time zone, and I beg to differ. If we got the order up we'd have to wait because ALL PICKS NEED TO BE PM'ed lol


----------



## VeN

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

someone pm me or hit me up on aim venem999 when its my turn


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



VeN said:


> someone pm me when its my turn


same goes for me.


----------



## GM3

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Ok so when does this start and who determines the draft order?


----------



## Flash is the Future

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



M F F L said:


> Nothing to do with Nationality just for the time zone, and I beg to differ. If we got the order up we'd have to wait because ALL PICKS NEED TO BE PM'ed lol


 Not in the Magic Draft. There will be a selection thread so no waiting. Just post your pick.


----------



## The Future7

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



GM3 said:


> Ok so when does this start and who determines the draft order?


Should start when Tersk gets on later. He's probably gonna use a randomizer program.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Flash is the Future said:


> Not in the Magic Draft. There will be a selection thread so no waiting. Just post your pick.


yeah, tersk should just put our names on a random list to determine the draft order, and then we post our picks in a thread. Seems easier imo.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Since I am not in it, I can use this randomizer program I have to do it? I already have the team names in it from when I was going to do the Suns one but I got someone else to because in case I got a high pick I didn't want people to think I cheated.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

I'm confused.

Are there teams still available?


----------



## VC4MVP

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



ghoti said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Are there teams still available?


Nope, not anymore.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Oh, I see it now.

Well if anyone drops out, let me know.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

So how exactly will we do this. And come on Tersk! Hurry up!


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Jeez guys, calm down. I was at a friends. 

It seems as if no-one has taken Portland, Ghoti you can have them if you want them. Dissonance, it would be appreciated if you made the order.

I started this and will have no problem taking it, no need to get sand in your vaginas :laugh:


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> Jeez guys, calm down. I was at a friends.
> 
> It seems as if no-one has taken Portland, Ghoti you can have them if you want them. Dissonance, it would be appreciated if you made the order.
> 
> I started this and will have no problem taking it, no need to get sand in your vaginas :laugh:



haha all right I'll do it right now


----------



## ghoti

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> Jeez guys, calm down. I was at a friends.
> 
> It seems as if no-one has taken Portland, Ghoti you can have them if you want them. Dissonance, it would be appreciated if you made the order.
> 
> I started this and will have no problem taking it, no need to get sand in your vaginas :laugh:


Go Blazers!

I'll take them.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Tersk said:


> Jeez guys, calm down. I was at a friends.
> 
> It seems as if no-one has taken Portland, Ghoti you can have them if you want them. Dissonance, it would be appreciated if you made the order.
> 
> I started this and will have no problem taking it*, no need to get sand in your vaginas* :laugh:


I dont want to put sand there.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



2dumb2live said:


> I dont want to put sand there.




Are you telling me you've never be curious to have sand in your vagina? 


hmmmm......odd.


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Dr.Seuss said:


> Are you telling me you've never been curious to have sand in your vagina?
> 
> 
> hmmmm......odd.


Why would i put some there now? okay, this getting way OT if we continue.....


----------



## Petey

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

Requested by Theo:

Draft Order:

1) Warriors
2) Wolves
3) Knicks
4) Bobcats
5) Clippers
6) Mavs
7) Jazz
8) Hornets
9) Suns
10) Nets
11) Lakers
12) Magic
13) TrailBlazers
14) Rockets
15) Grizzles
16) Spurs
17) Celtics
18) Bulls
19) Kings
20) 76ers
21) Hawks
22) Pistons
23) Sonics
24) Wizards
25) Cavs
26) Bucks
27) Pacers
28) Heat
29) Raptors
30) Nuggets

-Petey


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



2dumb2live said:


> Why would i put some there now? okay, this getting way OT if we continue.....



lol......its sarcasm. I'm messing with you. :banana:


----------



## L

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*



Petey said:


> Requested by Theo:
> 
> Draft Order:
> 
> 1) Warriors
> 2) Wolves
> 3) Knicks
> 4) Bobcats
> 5) Clippers
> 6) Mavs
> 7) Jazz
> 8) Hornets
> 9) Suns
> 10) Nets
> 11) Lakers
> 12) Magic
> 13) TrailBlazers
> 14) Rockets
> 15) Grizzles
> 16) Spurs
> 17) Celtics
> 18) Bulls
> 19) Kings
> 20) 76ers
> 21) Hawks
> *22) Pistons*
> 23) Sonics
> 24) Wizards
> 25) Cavs
> 26) Bucks
> 27) Pacers
> 28) Heat
> 29) Raptors
> 30) Nuggets
> 
> -Petey


haha, maybe ill get a steal like the nets did with marcus williams @ number 22.


----------



## Seed

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

aww man last pick -_-


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft*

But you got 30 & 31, thats better IMO


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

DAng, i got 20! Looking to trade up! Pm me offers..


----------



## nffl

If I were you guys I'd change the 8 hour rule to like 3-4. We have a 5 hour selection per team in the Suns' GM Draft and it is getting rediculous.


----------



## Tersk

We'll see how it goes, but thanks for the help.


----------



## L

So once i pick my player, i pm the next person in line to tell them its their turn. But should i also pm tersk to tell him what player i got?


----------



## KiddFan4eva5

somejewishdude said:


> If I were you guys I'd change the 8 hour rule to like 3-4. We have a 5 hour selection per team in the Suns' GM Draft and it is getting rediculous.



I like that idea! Make it like 3hours, if u miss ur pick you can always pick as soon as possible, this solves a lot of problem of people waiting for no shows and makes this process faster.


----------



## Tersk

2dumb2live said:


> So once i pick my player, i pm the next person in line to tell them its their turn. But should i also pm tersk to tell him what player i got?


Just PM the next person and post it in the selection thread.

I dont know what MFFL is speaking about, with all these random rules.


----------



## Seuss

The *#2 pick is on the table*. 

PM me offers.


----------



## L

Tersk said:


> Just PM the next person and post it in the selection thread.
> 
> I dont know what MFFL is speaking about, with all these random rules.


Sorry for all the questions but this is my first time doing this:
We are the owner,coach,and gm of our team correct?


----------



## Tersk

2dumb2live said:


> Sorry for all the questions but this is my first time doing this:
> We are the owner,coach,and gm of our team correct?


Uh I guess, but it's just like picking the best team or w/e.

No worries for questions.


----------



## Seuss

2dumb2live said:


> Sorry for all the questions but this is my first time doing this:
> We are the owner,coach,and gm of our team correct?



You're trying to draft the best team. If its the best defensive or the one with most potential. its one of the three that you're aiming for.


----------



## Flash is the Future

I have no luck in these drafts. 24 in Orlando and 28 here. I'm pretty happy with 28 though.


----------



## t1no

Tersk you should really cut the thing in half, two sides of 15 teams because the last guy even though he gets to pick 2 players is going to get owned imo. I know it sucks that we are going to see the same players in different teams but it's best for the last picks teams.


----------



## Tersk

t1no said:


> Tersk you should really cut the thing in half, two sides of 15 teams because the last guy even though he gets to pick 2 players is going to get owned imo. I know it sucks that we are going to see the same players in different teams but it's best for the last picks teams.


I don't follow you.

Look at the Nets forum, the 30th guy has Emeka Okafor and Kirk Hinrich compared to the #3 guy having Jason Kidd and Josh Smith. If your a good GM, you should make do 

BTW, trades are fine - just make sure for both parties to agree to them in this thread before they become officcial.


----------



## xray

Tersk, have you decided yet (officially) on the clock situation? Some of us old timers are going to bed, and young fella's are just getting started. :boohoo:


----------



## Tersk

Well, let's say 7 hours. 

If your not going to make it in time, send me (or _dre_, but me first) a PM with a list and we will make your pick for you.


----------



## Real

Middle of the road again.

I was about to pick the Warriors too. ****

*No. 17 is on the block, looking to trade down.*


----------



## ZÆ

Net2 said:


> Middle of the road again.
> 
> I was about to pick the Warriors too. ****
> 
> *No. 17 is on the block, looking to trade down.*


LOL, I told you to pick the Warriors!
#10 pick is up for grabs, PM or IM me via AIM (OHQ ExiT) with offers.


----------



## The Future7

Damn I got an early pick again. Number 3


----------



## ss03

I'm willing to trade my 1st overall, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Tersk

The suspense is killing me! Pick!


----------



## ss03

Don't worry, if I can't move the pick, I know who I want.

TheFuture7 - Pm me an offer.


----------



## The Future7

ss03 said:


> I'm willing to trade my 1st overall, if anyone is interested.


Ill take it. I'm number 3


----------



## Seuss

No body wants the #2 pick? 

I am looking for a pick in the 20s. PM if you're interested.


----------



## Seuss

Tersk said:


> The suspense is killing me! Pick!



LOL

You gave him 8 hours and you're already cracking after 1.


----------



## t1no

I do, pmed.


----------



## ss03

btw Tersk, I have to thank you. I mean, I asked for a random team from whoever was left, and you gave me GS. 

Also, for the pick, I'm open to all offers, whether I like it or not, I will reply asap, so feel free to pm me.

I'm also looking for an early second and another 1st round pick that doesn't involve my 1st round pick..


----------



## Seuss

*Tersk*, I was wondering if its ok that I do not select right now. 
But just give me two hours tomorrow at 10(pacific) so I can try and get a trade worked out. No body is on that I am trying to trade with. Would it be alright?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Why dont you just pick a player now and trade them later. Because theres no way that no one will want the guy you pick at 2


----------



## t1no

Dr.Seuss said:


> *Tersk*, I was wondering if its ok that I do not select right now.
> But just give me two hours tomorrow at 10(pacific) so I can try and get a trade worked out. No body is on that I am trying to trade with. Would it be alright?


Most people don't even know about this, you should give them a day or two before starting the draft. You posted a thread not long ago then started the draft hours later, i am sure more then half or half of the people in the draft don't even know that this is happening. Start the draft tomorrow night or something.


----------



## Dissonance

10am pacfic screws everyone over because it's 12pm or 1pm depending on where they are and they could start sooner than that.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> 10am pacfic screws everyone over because it's 12pm or 1pm depending on where they are and they could start sooner than that.




Joe are you hear to be my witness or accuse me of murder?


----------



## t1no

Dissonance19 said:


> 10am pacfic screws everyone over because it's 12pm or 1pm depending on where they are and they could start sooner than that.


Yea he should at least give the other people in the draft a day or two so they can sign on and read the posts and threads he made. He gave them less then 2 hours after he posted the "Mavericks GM Draft; Selection Thread" most people already went to sleep when he posted that thread and when they wake up the draft is already over. They didn't get a chance to talk, make trades or even enjoy the draft.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Joe are you hear to be my witness or accuse me of murder?



Being an objective outsider. Sue me.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Being an objective outsider. Sue me.




I think I might. 

For disrupting the peace and the tired.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dr.Seuss said:


> I think I might.
> 
> For disrupting the peace and the tired.



Sorry you can't sue him your not old enough. If you wanted to your parents could maybe sue him but not you yourself. Im sorry theres just some things minors can't do and suing is one of them.

Just take wade or Dirk and focus on trading the player not the pick. We all know Lebron is the first pick. So just make your pick based on who has the most trade value.


----------



## ss03

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Sorry you can't sue him your not old enough. If you wanted to your parents could maybe sue him but not you yourself. Im sorry theres just some things minors can't do and suing is one of them.
> 
> Just take wade or Dirk and focus on trading the player not the pick. We all know Lebron is the first pick. So just make your pick based on who has the most trade value.


We don't all know that Lebron is the first pick. 

Also, if Allen Heckard is allowed to sue, there's no reason minors can't!


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> We don't all know that Lebron is the first pick.
> 
> Also, if Allen Heckard is allowed to sue, there's no reason minors can't!



disrupting the peace and tired isn't a crime. That case would get thrown out.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> disrupting the peace and tired isn't a crime. That case would get thrown out.



You're just lucky Johnnie Cochrane died. Or I would be set.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

You would draft him at #2????


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> You would draft him at #2????



No, he'll draft Steven Hunter at 2.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Dissonance19 said:


> No, he'll draft Steven Hunter at 2.


Ah, gotcha, it's a solid pick. IMO I think he can really contribute at any position on the floor. He can really excel at the Point Guard. Okay im just not good at this. Someone could've made it funny but I completley screwed it up. So for that I am sorry.


----------



## Tersk

When will it officially start?

Someone give me the time in EST


----------



## Dissonance

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Ah, gotcha, it's a solid pick. IMO I think he can really contribute at any position on the floor. He can really excel at the Point Guard. Okay im just not good at this. Someone could've made it funny but I completley screwed it up. So for that I am sorry.



someone would be better off at picking the water boy than Hunter.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> No, he'll draft Steven Hunter at 2.


Do you honestly think I'd let him slip that far?


----------



## Tersk

Suckers, I'ma grab Renaldo Balkman!


----------



## Dissonance

Tersk said:


> When will it officially start?
> 
> Someone give me the time in EST


2:05 EST


----------



## StackAttack

*Re: Mavericks GM Draft; Selection Thread*

Wow you've been working, well done Tersk.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> 2:05 EST


Wait, why are we giving the guy running this the start time, and is the AM or PM? 

Also, funny with the Balkman thing, but just to make sure, we're not allowed to pick rookies right?


----------



## Dissonance

ss03 said:


> Wait, why are we giving the guy running this the start time, and is the AM or PM?
> 
> Also, funny with the Balkman thing, but just to make sure, we're not allowed to pick rookies right?



He asked what time it was in EST. not giving him a time to start



> When will it officially start?
> 
> Someone give me the time in EST


----------



## ss03

Sorry, I thought he was asking someone to give him the time the draft will start in EST.


----------



## Tersk

Note to self; EST = 14 hours behind. 

We will be running to EST, thanks. Official time for ss03 will start at 12PM EST.

And yes, we can take rookies.


----------



## ss03

Tersk said:


> Note to self; EST = 14 hours behind.
> 
> We will be running to EST, thanks. Official time for ss03 will start at 12PM EST.
> 
> And yes, we can take rookies.


Australia?


----------



## Tersk

Yes I am in Australia


----------



## t1no

Tersk said:


> Yes I am in Australia


Tersk can you pm everybody participating the draft?


----------



## Tersk

And say what? Most seem to be active and checking every so often.


----------



## ss03

t1no said:


> Tersk can you pm everybody participating the draft?


No need, starts in 9 hours, so theres plenty of time for people to check.

Also, they SHOULD get a PM when it's there turn to pick, and they have 8 hours from there. We're not cutting anyone short.

Also, as Tersk said, people are checking here to see if things are underway when they get the chance.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

dont feel like pming you about this but make your pick ss03 we know who it is whats the delay? looking of the right picture of him?


----------



## t1no

New Jazzy Nets said:


> dont feel like pming you about this but make your pick ss03 we know who it is whats the delay? looking of the right picture of him?


Tersk changed the time so more people will check in.


----------



## Tersk

(ss, by all means, pick now if you want)


----------



## Saint Baller

I got a good pick, number 8


----------



## Tersk

Alright guys, I'm off to bed and odds are I will not wake up at 4AM to officially declare the draft started.

It starts at 12PM EST (which is 5 and a half hours from _when this post was made). _ss03, post your selection in the Selection thread and then PM Dr. Seuss. You have 8 hours to make a pick.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## VC4MVP

Sweeet got 25!! This is the 3rd draft, and 25th is the perfect position imo.


----------



## xray

VC4MVP said:


> Sweeet got 25!! This is the 3rd draft, and 25th is the perfect position imo.


Yeah, I like the "slingshot" rotation (later in the draft, picks are closer together). 

It's the only fair and equitable way. :greatjob:


----------



## L

Do we post trades here/ cuz i accepted one


----------



## Saint Baller

No you dont
]

I'll make a trade thread


----------



## VC4MVP

Damn dr. seuss u dont make good trades. First the one in the pheonix that i made with u, and now this!


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

this isnt bad when you look at the actual pick instead of rounds

Pistons get
2
119
122


Wolves get
22
39
82


----------



## L

New Jazzy Nets said:


> this isnt bad when you look at the actual pick instead of rounds
> 
> Pistons get
> 2
> 119
> 122
> 
> 
> Wolves get
> 22
> 39
> 82


i thought it was a fair trade.


----------



## Jet

New Jazzy Nets said:


> this isnt bad when you look at the actual pick instead of rounds
> 
> Pistons get
> 2
> 119
> 122
> 
> 
> Wolves get
> 22
> 39
> 82


I actually think it favors the Wolves more than the Pistons...


----------



## L

Jet said:


> I actually think it favors the Wolves more than the Pistons...


Well i really wanted the #2 pick.


----------



## Seuss

VC4MVP said:


> Damn dr. seuss u dont make good trades. First the one in the pheonix that i made with u, and now this!



How 'bout you say that after the 3rd round. Then you can decide again.

I'll have a starting five by the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Jet

Dr.Seuss said:


> How 'bout you say that after the 3rd round. Then you can decide again.
> 
> I'll have a starting five by the end of the 3rd.


Exactly why I thought this trade favored you.


----------



## Dre

I'm trying to get in the top 10, and might do something dumb to get in there.


----------



## StackAttack

Let's see what we can work out, Dre. I've got the #9 pick. PM me with any offers.


----------



## L

With the number 2 pick, the Pistons select:


----------



## The Future7

yup I knew you would pick Bryant lol. I had to pic my fav player.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> yup I knew you would pick Bryant lol. I had to pic my fav player.


lol, i was arguing with myself on whether to pick KG or Bryant or [email protected][email protected] Damn if Amare was never injured it would have been easy.lol


----------



## The Future7

Speaking of KG, he's probably next.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Speaking of KG, he's probably next.


Either him, Shaq, Gasol, Dirk, or Duncan


----------



## The Future7

I'm on a mission to get Shaq. Then create the 05-06 Heat. So when we vote who has the best team, I will win because you cant vote a against the truth. They are proven Champs. LMFAO


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> I'm on a mission to get Shaq. Then create the 05-06 Heat. So when we vote who has the best team, I will win because you cant vote a against the truth. They are proven Champs. LMFAO


:rofl:
Yeah, but they are the champs in the real NBA! Not the Gm drafted one on the Mavs forum:rofl:


----------



## ss03

I don't see Shaq going in the top 10, I mean, injury prone, might barely make 20/10. If you get Shaq, you need an all-star to go with him. 

Also, if you build this years heat, you won't have the best team. In the regular season, they definitely weren't the best team. They were lucky to not have injuries in the post-season (the team gets quite a few) and they gave their best players A LOT of minutes, and you can't do that every day of a regular season. Also, as the guy above said, even if you look at them as the best team, thats in the 2005/2006 season (or post-season rather) NBA, and the teams through the GM draft will be much different.


----------



## The Future7

Imagine the amount of foul calls I would get. Just with Wade alone my team will be valuable to the refs. Oh and I was j/k about the Heat thing. lol


----------



## xray

Are you guys thinking we should use stats from a particular season - like 05-06, or best of career - to rank these players/teams?

It would be hard to project with the younger players, but otherwise, can there be a clear champion? :whoknows:


----------



## t1no

The Future7 said:


> Imagine the amount of foul calls I would get. Just with Wade alone my team will be valuable to the refs. Oh and I was j/k about the Heat thing. lol


Cough yea sure you are cough.


----------



## The Future7

t1no said:


> Cough yea sure you are cough.


lol. I'm serious I would never choose Antoine Walker or Gary Payton


----------



## bootstrenf

anyone want the 5th pick?


----------



## Tersk

Guys, post your trades in this thread. Once two people agree to it I will finalize it.


----------



## Tersk

bootstrenf said:


> anyone want the 5th pick?


Yes! IM me at theo4002


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Grizz @ 15 want to trade down...

willing to take your 1st and 3rd

or your 2nd 3rd and 4th...


----------



## t1no

Wow the first round is really taking a long time.


----------



## Tersk

To be fair, it's been three hours and we've had 4 picks. Pretty good IMO


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Looking to move down a little maybe the 11th pick. I own the 7th pick. Hit me up on AIM or PM a offer


----------



## Dissonance

I'm looking to move up from out of the draft into the draft :biggrin:


----------



## t1no

Tersk said:


> To be fair, it's been three hours and we've had 4 picks. Pretty good IMO


Well should you start timing people? Because 30 teams might take forever, a whole week to be exact haha.


----------



## Tersk

I'll be back later, future has charge over my pick. He knows who i want


----------



## Tersk

He has 7 hours left.


----------



## Tersk

Dissonance19 said:


> I'm looking to move up from out of the draft into the draft :biggrin:


First reserve.


----------



## Dissonance

Tersk said:


> First reserve.



actually I was joking. 

The common line in this thread is about moving up haha.


----------



## Tersk

Haha, well your welcome to move in if u want - you have been really helpful


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> actually I was joking.
> 
> The common line in this thread is about moving up haha.



C'mon Joe, you should join. Or try to.


----------



## bootstrenf

with the fifth pick, the clippers select:










Dirk Nowitzki


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> with the fifth pick, the clippers select:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirk Nowitzki


Nice pick.


----------



## L

I bet Duncan is next.


----------



## The Future7

Funny you say that


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Funny you say that


The pick is already chosen? Wow, that was fast. So looking at your post i was right?


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03, anyway we can get a deal involving dirk and lebron?


----------



## The Future7

2dumb2live said:


> The pick is already chosen? Wow, that was fast. So looking at your post i was right?


Well you were right. But I chose Duncan 1 minute before you posted that lol.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Well you were right. But I chose Duncan 1 minute before you posted that lol.


doh! i didnt look at the other thread for updates.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

re-evaluation...willing to give my 1st 5th and 6th for someones 2nd 3rd and 4th...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

is someone gonna sim this thing or are we just gonna talk about our teams...cause if all else fails Ill sim it...


----------



## The Future7

Tersk said we would discuss who has the best team. However, you can also sim it so we get more proofs that the Knicks will have the best team.


----------



## ZÆ

Dwight Howard is on the block PM me with offers.


----------



## Seuss

Dragmske check your PM box. I sent you a PM.


----------



## ss03

Dr.Seuss said:


> Dragmske check your PM box. I sent you a PM.



I think he already traded it


----------



## Seuss

ss03 said:


> I think he already traded it



Yeah, I looked after I posted that. 


Anyone want #59(2nd rounder) #82(3rd rounder) #119(4th rounder) for your 1st 4th and 6th?

PM if you're interested.


----------



## t1no

Woo it's my turn, guys who should i pick? Yao Ming?


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Either rocket would be good right now


----------



## MemphisX

t1no said:


> Woo it's my turn, guys who should i pick? Yao Ming?


 Someone so the draft keeps moving...


----------



## Tersk

Guys, dont post in the ****ing selection thread. Geez, lol.


----------



## Saint Baller

I want Dirk, who ever has him PM me, I'll offer alot


----------



## Tersk

Some nice picks lately - the Chris Paul pick could turn out to be a very nice move if GM3 builds the team correctly.

And Yao Ming, bit of a steal IMO. 

I"M LOOKING FOR MORE 1ST ROUNDERS EVERYONE!


----------



## xray

Is anyone considering Darko ? :dpepper:


----------



## t1no

bray1967 said:


> Is anyone considering Darko ? :dpepper:


shhhhhhh....


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> shhhhhhh....


Sorry, I suck at poker.


----------



## Tersk

My poker face is awesome.


----------



## Tersk

5 hours left until the pick is skipped..

remember to PM the person after you..


----------



## xray

I believe I have sacrificed more than anyone in order to be on this board the last 24 hours. :boohoo:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

offering pick 106 and 116(two 4th rounders)

for a 2nd rounder and a 6th rounder...


----------



## xray

Interesting pick by ghoti: Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## bootstrenf

great pick for fantasy...


----------



## Saint Baller

yo bootstrenf IM me OTR Saint Baller


----------



## bootstrenf

hey mffl, i don't have any type of instant message program. we're gonna hafta use the PM of this site. go ahead, offer me something.


----------



## Saint Baller

Could you get an instant messenger? It's free just download it at www.aim.com


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> Could you get an instant messenger? It's free just download it at www.aim.com



i'm at work, and all messaging programs are blocked by the firewall.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> i'm at work, and all messaging programs are blocked by the firewall.


Yeah, I tried it too.


----------



## bootstrenf

i'll donate 100 million points+dirk for lebron... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

make that 500 million points...


----------



## bootstrenf

13th=ak47
14th=amare
15th=arenas...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> 13th=ak47
> 14th=amare
> 15th=arenas...



I hope your next picks are pure defensive players...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I hope your next picks are pure defensive players...



dirk and arenas? dirk is decent, and arenas is decent.


----------



## StackAttack

I want to get back into the first round, preferably in the top 20. Send offers my way.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> dirk and arenas? dirk is decent, and arenas is decent.


I guess...decent enough to let Lebron and Dwayne abuse them :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I guess...decent enough to let Lebron and Dwayne abuse them :biggrin:



so lebron and dwyane are on the same team now?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> so lebron and dwyane are on the same team now?


I got a rabbit up my sleeve...


----------



## StackAttack

...anyone wanna give me a first rounder?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I got a rabbit up my sleeve...


As long as it's only a rabbit up your..... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I got a rabbit up my sleeve...



if you get lebron and wade, i don't care who else you get, you have my vote for best team, right now...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> if you get lebron and wade, i don't care who else you get, you have my vote for best team, right now...


Add Kobe to the list, and you got our Dream Team....


----------



## bootstrenf

16th=tracy mcgrady, spurs.


----------



## Jet

Im amazed that Tracy McGrady fell that far.. yeah he has injury problems, but its a game.. people dont get injured as often in video games.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dragnsmke1 said:


> offering pick 106 and 116(two 4th rounders)
> 
> for a 2nd rounder and a 6th rounder...


just a reminder...


----------



## bootstrenf

i must have missed it, but what are the details of the trade between the pistons and the t-wolves?


sure seems like the pistons gave up a lot.


----------



## xray

The Pistons actually did give up a bit, to wit:

Pistons get 2,119, and 122 = 243 

Divide that by 3 picks, and you have an average of 81

T-Puppies get 22,39,82 = 143 

Divide that by 3 picks, and you get an average of 47.6

Pistons got owned.


----------



## bootstrenf

i gave up a lot also for the 15th(arenas) pick. i don't have a pick now until the 5th round now.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm pretty sure the rules say you have to have 12 picks, no more, no less, so you need to do something to even that out with whoever's got Memphis.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I'm pretty sure the rules say you have to have 12 picks, no more, no less, so you need to do something to even that out with whoever's got Memphis.


he has 2 5th and 2 sixth rounders


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he has 2 5th and 2 sixth rounders



yup. donte wury, we bee followin awl dem rools.


----------



## The Future7

bootstrenf said:


> i gave up a lot also for the 15th(arenas) pick. i don't have a pick now until the 5th round now.


Yup, I almost ended up doing the same trade. But there are many players that will be in the second round that could have been picked in the 1st.


----------



## ss03

I'm looking to move up in the second

Willing to do my 2nd and 4th for a high 2nd and 5th

or my 2nd and 6th for a high 2nd and 8th/

or anything else someone can think of thats fair


----------



## MemphisX

I am looking to add a 1st round pick. 

PM me if you want to deal.

Offering 2 and 3rd for 1st and 4th...and willing to listen to other offers.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm willing to do pretty damn near anything to get a Top 20 pick. The only thing not touchable is Nash.


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> I'm willing to do pretty damn near anything


PG-13 remark.


----------



## xray

I pm'd Net2... :wait:


----------



## ghoti

bray1967 said:


> Interesting pick by ghoti: Andrei Kirilenko


I have a plan.

I want to do something a little different in this draft than I have in the past.

If I was picking purely on my preference I would have taken somebody who I can't believe hasn't been drafted yet. :jawdrop:


----------



## Tersk

Solid pick I guess, you need to build wisely though.

I WANT MORE FIRST ROUNDERS. PM ME and we'll talk..

*Dont post anything other than your selection in the other thread. It's hard finding someone to delete those posts. *


----------



## Seed

I want another 2nd rounder pm me with some offers willing to give up 3rd round pick, and 4th round pick (1st choice)


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I pm'd Net2... :wait:


I could've sworn I saw Net2 in here, but he didn't make any selection.

I guess the wait is on...


----------



## bootstrenf

i'm guessing it's gonna be either:
1. VC
2. bosh
3. pierce
4. marion
5. shaq

most likely-least likely

1-5...


----------



## bootstrenf

i've made two picks so far, and the average wait time for a clipper pick has been 1:08:00


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I really need another 2nd round pick...


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> i'm guessing it's gonna be either:
> 1. VC
> 2. bosh
> 3. pierce
> 4. marion
> 5. shaq
> 
> most likely-least likely
> 
> 1-5...


In the 1st round I guess this isn't a big deal, but you probably shouldn't make a habit of discussing undrafted players.

In the other rounds, sometimes you are sweating waiting for a guy to drop to you.


----------



## bootstrenf

ghoti said:


> In the 1st round I guess this isn't a big deal, but you probably shouldn't make a habit of discussing undrafted players.
> 
> In the other rounds, sometimes you are sweating waiting for a guy to drop to you.



my fault.


----------



## bootstrenf

my new predictions for the next 5 selections.


1. boniface n'dong
2. janero pargo
3. christian laetner
4. bootstrenf johnson
5. vernon davis


if the next selections don't follow this order, my name ain't bootstrenf.


----------



## bootstrenf

boston selects:


jason kidd, i was way off.


----------



## Jet

bootstrenf said:


> my new predictions for the next 5 selections.
> 
> 
> 1. boniface n'dong
> 2. janero pargo
> 3. christian laetner
> 4. bootstrenf johnson
> 5. vernon davis
> 
> 
> if the next selections don't follow this order, my name ain't bootstrenf.


Now thats the lineup I want. 

Jk, but probably along the lines of something I will get...


----------



## bootstrenf

you like dirk nowitzki or gilbert arenas? maybe we can work something out. i took dirk in the hope of trading him to a mavs fan for more than he's worth, but it ain't turning out that way. i should've just picked brand in the first place. now the guy with brand isn't willing to trade him just for dirk, and i don't blame him. darn it, should've gone with loyalty.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ghoti said:


> In the 1st round I guess this isn't a big deal, but you probably shouldn't make a habit of discussing undrafted players.
> 
> In the other rounds, sometimes you are sweating waiting for a guy to drop to you.


oh...it matters in the 1st round too...some people trade down on purpose expecting cerien players to fall because they are a little forgotten...


----------



## Real

bootstrenf said:


> boston selects:
> 
> 
> jason kidd, i was way off.


It was ethier him or Chris Bosh...

I couldn't resist, besides, he's still one of the top players in the league on both sides of the ball, and he'll make whoever I have on my team better.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> you like dirk nowitzki or gilbert arenas? maybe we can work something out. i took dirk in the hope of trading him to a mavs fan for more than he's worth, but it ain't turning out that way. i should've just picked brand in the first place. now the guy with brand isn't willing to trade him just for dirk, and i don't blame him. darn it, should've gone with loyalty.


I'll take Dirk. How about my 2nd round and 3rd round?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Net2 said:


> It was ethier him or ...
> 
> I couldn't resist, besides, he's still one of the top players in the league on both sides of the ball, and he'll make whoever I have on my team better.


shut up already :curse:


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> shut up already :curse:



what's with the anger?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> what's with the anger?


Any talk about Jason Kidd would bring :curse: ...

lol


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> I'll take Dirk. How about my 2nd round and 3rd round?



no thanks.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> no thanks.


LOL... never hurt to try.

:cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> what's with the anger?


people need to stop naming players in this thread...



edit: 90 days? 4400 post? Wow...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> people need to stop naming players in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: 90 days? 4400 post? Wow...



people=me.


by the way, i'm 100 years old, i have nothing else to do all day...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> people=me.


your not the only one...Im pretty sure anyone who hasnt picked yet feels the same...if youve picked already(even twice) its no big deal...


----------



## Jet

bootstrenf said:


> you like dirk nowitzki or gilbert arenas? maybe we can work something out. i took dirk in the hope of trading him to a mavs fan for more than he's worth, but it ain't turning out that way. i should've just picked brand in the first place. now the guy with brand isn't willing to trade him just for dirk, and i don't blame him. darn it, should've gone with loyalty.


Possibly.. I havent picked yet. If I dont get someone I like, I might consider a trade. Theres about 4 guys left that I like, and my pick is 7 away, so hopefully one of them will drop


----------



## Seuss

Dragnsmke1 said:


> people need to stop naming players in this thread...
> 
> 
> 
> edit: 90 days? 4400 post? Wow...



Wow, how the hell is that even possible? 

I'm tempted to do the math.....................but nah!


----------



## bootstrenf

Dr.Seuss said:


> Wow, how the hell is that even possible?
> 
> I'm tempted to do the math.....................but nah!



71.60 posts per day


----------



## Jet

Dr.Seuss said:


> Wow, how the hell is that even possible?
> 
> I'm tempted to do the math.....................but nah!


Dont be tempted, its already done for you... if you look in the public profile

ANYWAY, Vince Carter was chosen, thats who I wanted...


----------



## edwardcyh

Very good pick-up... VeN


----------



## L

Ill be surprised if Gasol or Shaq or Artest arent picked before #24


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> Ill be surprised if arent picked before #24


you dont even pick for another 30 rounds...why are you messing it up for other people?


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you dont even pick for another *30 rounds*...why are you messing it up for other people?


2 rounds actually 


> why are you messing it up for other people?


You have to pressure your opponents! :laugh:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you dont even pick for another 30 rounds...why are you messing it up for other people?


You do realize you just replied to someone referring to herself as "too dumb to live?"

:biggrin:


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> You do realize you just replied to someone referring to herself as "*too dumb to live?"*
> :biggrin:


it's *too* dumb to live
How does it feel to be corrected by someone with that name? :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> You do realize you just replied to someone referring to herself as "too dumb to live?"
> 
> :biggrin:



I figured if someones smart enough to turn on a computer, connect to the internet, join a league and type a post in a thread, then they are smart enough to have read 2 pages back were it said STFU.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> its *too* dumb to live
> How does it feel to be corrected by someone with that name? :biggrin:


Come again?


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Come again?


:nonono:
i corrected you. You just editted your post.


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> You do realize you just replied to someone referring to herself as "too dumb to live?"
> 
> :biggrin:



i never knew that... or was that an insult?


----------



## Seuss

edwardcyh said:


> Come again?




lol

You edit fast.


----------



## L

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> You edit fast.


lol, that was a quick 10 second embarrasment for him.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> You edit fast.


I learn from the best... Petey the Edit King himself!

:raised_ey


----------



## StackAttack

Still looking to get another first rounder...


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> its  *too* dumb to live
> How does it feel to be corrected by someone with that name? :biggrin:



actually when you contract the two words: "it" and "is"; the resulting contraction is "it's"


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> I learn from the best... Petey the Edit King himself!
> 
> :raised_ey


Dont follow a crazy, corrupt, robot loving admin like that!:naughty:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> actually when you contract the two words: "it" and "is"; the resulting contraction is "it's"


*D'OH!*


----------



## StackAttack

StackAttack said:


> Still looking to get another first rounder...


I should add preferably at #19 or #20

And Ed, actually, "DOH!" has an apostrophe after the "D".


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> actually when you contract the two words: "it" and "is"; the resulting contraction is "it's"


d'oh! At least i got corrected by a smart guy.^^:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> I should add preferably at #19 or #20
> 
> And Ed, actually, "DOH!" has an apostrophe after the "D".


Come again?


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> d'oh! At least i got corrected by a smart guy.^^:biggrin:


That was a pretty fast edit too!


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Come again?


lol *******


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> I should add preferably at #19 or #20
> 
> And Ed, actually, "DOH!" has an apostrophe after the "D".


hehehehe, at least i got that one right.

You know what? Who uses the english language properly anymore? :clown:


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> hehehehe, at least i got that one right.
> 
> You know what? Who uses the english language properly anymore? :clown:


"English" is a proper noun.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> That was a pretty fast edit too!


well if i ever become a mod, i need to edit quickly. yoyu should know that after what i did to all of xtaz's posts in Bunny's Zone!


----------



## bootstrenf

you guys dissappoint me, i intentionally misused a semicolon and nobody even noticed... 



:nonono: :nonono: :nonono: 



'tis a sad sad day indeed...


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> I should add preferably at #19 or #20
> 
> And Ed, actually, "DOH!" has an apostrophe after the "D".


You forgot a punctuation mark after "#20".


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> you guys dissappoint me, i intentionally misused a semicolon and nobody even noticed... :nonono: :nonono: :nonono: 'tis a sad*,* sad day indeed...


Fixed.


----------



## StackAttack

bootstrenf said:


> you guys dissappoint me, i intentionally misused a semicolon and nobody even noticed...
> 
> 
> 
> :nonono: :nonono: :nonono:
> 
> 
> 
> 'tis a sad sad day indeed...


Dude! Like, I was totally about to say that! For rizzle!


----------



## StackAttack

Guys. We should stop now. This could grow to Smurf-like proportions.


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> Dude! Like, I was totally about to say that! For rizzle!


ME 2! Cuz i was goin to correct it! YO YO YO HOMIE!!!!

U c? i no good in this gangsta slang.


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> Guys. We should stop now. This could grow to Smurf-like proportions.


_Werd._


----------



## Seuss

2dumb2live said:


> ME 2! Cuz i was goin to correct it! YO YO YO HOMIE!!!!
> 
> U c? i no good in this gangsta slang.



I see you've been reading my recently published book "Gangster talk for dumbies"


----------



## StackAttack

o u r da authr? u r vry talnted bestest boook i evr red


----------



## L

Dr.Seuss said:


> I see you've been reading my recently published book "Gangster talk for dumbies"


_Say wha home boy?_
Damn straight im reading your book! A dumbie can only learn from a dumbie!:clown:


----------



## Seuss

StackAttack said:


> o u r da authr? u r vry talnted bestest boook i evr red




That is not gangster talk. That is bad grammar.


----------



## bootstrenf

since people get mad when we list the names of players that might be possibly picked next, we should try to predict which players don't get picked next.


the next pick is definitley not going to be:


slava medvedenko.


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> since people get mad when we list the names of players that might be possibly picked next, we should try to predict which players don't get picked next.
> 
> 
> the next pick is definitley not going to be:
> 
> 
> slava medvedenko.


Wilt Chamberlain.


----------



## L

Kings drafted pierce.


----------



## bootstrenf

ya'll gangstas betta give a brutha a holla when mine be coming up one mo 'gain at #125. werd up, son. ya'll savy?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> ya'll gangstas betta give a brutha a holla when mine be coming up one mo 'gain at #125. werd up, son. ya'll savy?


I thought I took that from you too :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I thought I took that from you too :biggrin:



you got me, i admit that, my first gm draft. let's see what you do with all those picks now.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> you got me, i admit that, my first gm draft. let's see what you do with all those picks now.


actually you got a great deal also...I just dont think you used your 2 1st rounders to your advantage...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> actually you got a great deal also...I just dont think you used your 2 1st rounders to your advantage...



hypothetically, how would you have used the 5th and 15th pick?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> hypothetically, how would you have used the 5th and 15th pick?


Dwight Howard and Tracy McGrady...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Dwight Howard and Tracy McGrady...


i could've taken that combo, but seriously, unless this was a draft judged exclusively on potential, there is no way i am picking howard over dirk, duncan, or brand.

i know it might start a lot of fires, but i prefer arenas to mcgrady anyday. arenas produces just as much as mcgrady, and he won't miss 50% of the season with back problems and "personal issues".

reliability: arenas
scoring: even
rebounding: mcgrady
assists: arenas
steals: arenas
blocks: mcgrady

arenas for me. there were only a handful of guards i would've picked before arenas, and mcgrady was not one of them.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> i could've taken that combo, but seriously, unless this was a draft judged exclusively on potential, there is no way i am picking howard over dirk, duncan, or brand.
> 
> i know it might start a lot of fires, but i prefer arenas to mcgrady anyday. arenas produces just as much as mcgrady, and he won't miss 50% of the season with back problems and "personal issues".
> 
> reliability: arenas
> scoring: even
> rebounding: mcgrady
> assists: arenas
> steals: arenas
> blocks: mcgrady
> 
> arenas for me. there were only a handful of guards i would've picked before arenas, and mcgrady was not one of them.


both players are great defenders...both players grab double digit rebounds...both players can score 20+...both players are extremly tradable...you still could have traded McGrady to whoever got Arenas and robbed them blind in the process...

edit: when Drag says both players he means McGrady and Howard


----------



## StackAttack

GOD DAMN, I WANT ANOTHER F'ING FIRST ROUNDER!

Everything is available except Steve Nash. Second rounder too, unless you've got a really good deal.


----------



## MemphisX

I was trying to trade up to get Gasol....interesting.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

MemphisX said:


> I was trying to trade up to get Gasol....interesting.


Im suprised you actually made that pick...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> both players are great defenders...both players grab double digit rebounds...both players can score 20+...both players are extremly tradable...you still could have traded McGrady to whoever got Arenas and robbed them blind in the process...
> 
> edit: when Drag says both players he means McGrady and Howard



all four players are first round material. that is agreed. for me, it was simply:

dirk>dwight
gilbert>tracy


and you mention trades, but i find them difficult to complete. when you go to someone with an idea, they counter back at you trying to lowball, or just initially offer bullcrap.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> all four players are first round material. that is agreed. for me, it was simply:
> 
> dirk>dwight
> gilbert>tracy
> 
> 
> and you mention trades, but i find them difficult to complete. when you go to someone with an idea, they counter back at you trying to lowball, or just initially offer bullcrap.


so even though you personally like Gilbert more, do you honestly believe his actuall overall game is better then McGradys'?


----------



## MemphisX

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so even though you personally like Gilbert more, do you honestly believe his actuall overall game is better then McGradys'?



Hmmm...I think Arenas is better.


----------



## L

The pistons/Minny trade may be one sided(in favor of Minny) but this is my first time doing a draft and i hardly have a clue what im doin.


----------



## StackAttack

Somebody trade me a first rounder.

Please.

I'm begging.


----------



## VeN

edwardcyh said:


> Very good pick-up... VeN


didnt even know bout this thread, almost got pierce


----------



## Jet

I just want to pick, honestly Im tired of waiting, and you people want another pick.. grr.. I despise you all. Just kidding, but seriously, I want to pick. Because now 3 out of the 4 guys I were talking about have been picked...*grrrr*


----------



## StackAttack

VeN said:


> didnt even know bout this thread, almost got pierce


You done thinking about a Vince deal? :biggrin: I'm willing to trade picks with you in every single round I have a higher pick than you in.


----------



## StackAttack

OK, since apparently no one's interested in giving up a first rounder, I want to move up in the second round into the Top 10 preferably.


----------



## The Future7

Wow. JO is gone. I was trying to pair him up with Wade. Dr. Seuss, if you are willing to trade him to me for whatever deal pm me. However, Wade must not go.


----------



## Seuss

The Future7 said:


> Wow. JO is gone. I was trying to pair him up with Wade. Dr. Seuss, if you are willing to trade him to me for whatever deal pm me. However, Wade must not go.



I'll probable keep him.


----------



## The Future7

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'll probable keep him.


No problem


----------



## Jet

There goes the 4 players I wanted... in a total of 5 picks, *sigh* Oh well.. I can find some way to win.. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Definately a solid pick at 23, Shaq is great value.


----------



## Dissonance

Tersk said:


> Definately a solid pick at 23, Shaq is great value.



Yeah, if the team is set up right, they would be a contender. They just need to find one of the top 2nd tier type of shooting guards who would probably jump to first tier with him IMO.


----------



## Tersk

Hint; Gordan Giricek?

For the next round, the time limit will be 6-7 hours.


----------



## Dissonance

Tersk said:


> Hint; Gordan Giricek?
> 
> For the next round, the time limit will be 6-7 hours.



eh, he wasn't who I had in mind, unless you weren't being serious 

I was thinking of changing mine tomorrow to 3 hrs from on. It's gotten ridiculous. People can me send me or someone else their pick if they know they won't make it. It's not that hard.


----------



## Premier

My first-round selection [27] is available. Willing to entertain all offers. PM.


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> so even though you personally like Gilbert more, do you honestly believe his actuall overall game is better then McGradys'?



simply, yes.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> simply, yes.


cant let your personal feelings get in the way if putting a "real" team together...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> cant let your personal feelings get in the way if putting a "real" team together...



it wasn't my personal feelings. if it was, i'd have taken brand with the 5th overall in the first place. and i would have taken cassell with my 15th overall.

to me, if i was a real gm, i'd take arenas over mcgrady in a heartbeat.

no one questions arenas' heart. t-mac has so many "back spasms" it ain't even funny. that "back spasm" crap is just like when they list "flu" for a dnp. dude just didn't want to play that day.

you guys remember when t-mac missed 3 weeks because of undisclosed "personal problems"?
i could understand if it was a death of a loved one, but it was not the case(the only disclosed info, was that it was not a death). he never said why, just didn't play. for a player making millions just to play a game, missing games due to "personal problems" not related to death, is unacceptable. 

numbers-wise, tmac did rebound better, and score a bit more, but i think tmac reached his prime, and gilbert's numbers are favorably comparable to tmac's.


arenas vs. tmac?

no brainer, give me arenas.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> it wasn't my personal feelings. if it was, i'd have taken brand with the 5th overall in the first place. and i would have taken cassell with my 15th overall.
> 
> to me, if i was a real gm, i'd take arenas over mcgrady in a heartbeat.
> 
> no one questions arenas' heart. t-mac has so many "back spasms" it ain't even funny. that "back spasm" crap is just like when they list "flu" for a dnp. dude just didn't want to play that day.
> 
> you guys remember when t-mac missed 3 weeks because of undisclosed "personal problems"?
> i could understand if it was a death of a loved one, but it was not the case(the only disclosed info, was that it was not a death). he never said why, just didn't play. for a player making millions just to play a game, missing games due to "personal problems" not related to death, is unacceptable.
> 
> numbers-wise, tmac did rebound better, and score a bit more, but i think tmac reached his prime, and gilbert's numbers are favorably comparable to tmac's.
> 
> 
> arenas vs. tmac?
> 
> no brainer, give me arenas.


the funny thing is taking Brand with the #5 would have been a great pick personal feelings or not...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the funny thing is taking Brand with the #5 would have been a great pick personal feelings or not...



i know. i just thought dirk had better trade value. my plan was to trade dirk for more than he was worth, and get brand in the process, it didn't work out that way. lesson learned. trades are not easy.



who would you have picked, tmac or arenas, i have a feeling it's tmac, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> i know. i just thought dirk had better trade value. my plan was to trade dirk for more than he was worth, and get brand in the process, it didn't work out that way. lesson learned. trades are not easy.
> 
> 
> 
> who would you have picked, tmac or arenas, i have a feeling it's tmac, but i'm not sure.


have you ever played fantasy football or basketball? You draft players that you may not personally think are better but you know most people do(wether your right or wrong). your 1st pick should always be the person you want to anchor your team though...for me,Im not attached to any player enough to think they make that big a difference, thats why I traded down...

I would have taken T-Mac becuase I know could have traded him for Arenas plus another good player...


----------



## StackAttack

Dunno about Drag but I'd take Arenas in a heartbeat as well. You're actually wrong about TMac scoring more, Arenas was just behind LeBron at 29PPG and led all players in the postseason at 34PPG. Though he's a combo guard, he's still an above average playmaker. The guy just turned 24 in January - he's at least 3-4 years away from entering his prime. Arenas is insanely competitive and has an insane work ethic. He's right there with LeBron and Wade as far as talent goes. Not to mention he's a GREAT defender, no idea why people were giving you crap about making your next picks completely defensive choices, he ranked 5th in SPG at 2.

An interesting story, considering you're a Clips fan, but Arenas supposedly flipped a coin ten times to decide between the Clips and Wiz, and when the coin landed 7 times in the Clips' favor, he knew he had to go to the Wiz. You probably knew that but I just learned that so yeah.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Dunno about Drag but I'd take Arenas in a heartbeat as well. You're actually wrong about TMac scoring more, Arenas was just behind LeBron at 29PPG and led all players in the postseason at 34PPG. Though he's a combo guard, he's still an above average playmaker. The guy just turned 24 in January - he's at least 3-4 years away from entering his prime. Arenas is insanely competitive and has an insane work ethic. He's right there with LeBron and Wade as far as talent goes.
> 
> An interesting story, considering you're a Clips fan, but Arenas supposedly flipped a coin ten times to decide between the Clips and Wiz, and when the coin landed 7 times in the Clips' favor, he knew he had to go to the Wiz. You probably knew that but I just learned that so yeah.


so as a gm I let 1 season trump 5-6 seasons?


----------



## StackAttack

As a GM you build not only for now, but for the future. Arenas in 05-06 is just the beginning of great things. McGrady's career is in decline. You can't deny that. And there's no way to be sure he'll be completely healthy next season.


----------



## bootstrenf

StackAttack said:


> Dunno about Drag but I'd take Arenas in a heartbeat as well. You're actually wrong about TMac scoring more, Arenas was just behind LeBron at 29PPG and led all players in the postseason at 34PPG. Though he's a combo guard, he's still an above average playmaker. The guy just turned 24 in January - he's at least 3-4 years away from entering his prime. Arenas is insanely competitive and has an insane work ethic. He's right there with LeBron and Wade as far as talent goes. Not to mention he's a GREAT defender, no idea why people were giving you crap about making your next picks completely defensive choices, he ranked 5th in SPG at 2.
> 
> An interesting story, considering you're a Clips fan, but Arenas supposedly flipped a coin ten times to decide between the Clips and Wiz, and when the coin landed 7 times in the Clips' favor, he knew he had to go to the Wiz. You probably knew that but I just learned that so yeah.



couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> As a GM you build not only for now, but for the future. Arenas in 05-06 is just the beginning of great things. McGrady's career is in decline. You can't deny that. And there's no way to be sure he'll be completely healthy next season.


please explain how a 26 year old career is in decline when just a season ago he damn near knocked out the Mavs by his self?

edit: Never mind...I just realised Im talking to two people who grabbed Nash and Dirk with thier 1st picks...


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> please explain how a 26 year old career is in decline when just a season ago he damn near knocked out the Mavs by his self?
> 
> edit: Never mind...I just realised Im talking to two people who grabbed Nash and Dirk with thier 1st picks...


He's 27, so he should be entering his prime by most arguments, right? Except...he's getting worse. And post-injury, believe me, he won't be the T-Mac of old.

I will admit I thought he was at least three-four years older than what he actually is. Kind of weird, Dirk's older than him.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> edit: Never mind...I just realised Im talking to two people who grabbed Nash and Dirk with thier 1st picks...


Why, who would you have taken with the #9 pick? A 2-time MVP or T-Mac?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> He's 27, so he should be entering his prime by most arguments, right? Except...he's getting worse. And post-injury, believe me, he won't be the T-Mac of old.
> 
> I will admit I thought he was at least three-four years older than what he actually is. Kind of weird, Dirk's older than him.


its becuase he came in when he was 18...almost a decade in the NBA...he only has 1 season where he couldnt play more then 3/4 of the schedule(last year...the year Arenas had better #'s)...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Why, who would you have taken with the #9 pick? A 2-time MVP or T-Mac?


it wasnt an insult, just means we build teams differently...In my opinion Nash is no better then a 2nd round pick...bottom of the 1st round if you have a couple of 2nd round picks...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> please explain how a 26 year old career is in decline when just a season ago he damn near knocked out the Mavs by his self?


he's a little over 27, but i understand your point.


here's some stats: career averages.

t-mac:
22.2pts/6.4rebs/4.4ast/1.4stls/1.1blks/2.3tos/44%fg/75.8%ft/34.4%3ptr

arenas:
21.7pts/4.2rebs/5.4ast/1.7stls/0.3blks/3.4tos/43.1%fg/80%ft/36.4%3ptr


there stats are about equal, and in turn negate each other. the deciding factors:

1. age: arenas: 24 mcgrady: 27
2. heart. arenas never gave up on a team, whereas tmac gave up in toronto, *AND* orlando.


----------



## StackAttack

All I'm saying is that I like the direction that Arenas's career is headed in better than I like the direction T-Mac's career is headed in.


----------



## Seed

bootstrenf said:


> he's a little over 27, but i understand your point.
> 
> 
> here's some stats: career averages.
> 
> t-mac:
> 22.2pts/6.4rebs/4.4ast/1.4stls/1.1blks/2.3tos/44%fg/75.8%ft/34.4%3ptr
> 
> arenas:
> 21.7pts/4.2rebs/5.4ast/1.7stls/0.3blks/3.4tos/43.1%fg/80%ft/36.4%3ptr
> 
> 
> there stats are about equal, and in turn negate each other. the deciding factors:
> 
> 1. age: arenas: 24 mcgrady: 27
> 2. heart. arenas never gave up on a team, whereas tmac gave up in toronto, *AND* orlando.


have to agree on this one TMac is great but his potential has peaked while Arenas seems to have just started


----------



## StackAttack

bootstrenf said:


> 2. heart. arenas never gave up on a team, whereas tmac gave up in toronto, *AND* orlando.


Heh I've agreed with you till now, but bad argument, there _was_ the travesty that was Golden State...and he's openly stated that after next season he'll leave Washington if he doesn't feel they're ship-caliber...


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> he's a little over 27, but i understand your point.
> 
> 
> here's some stats: career averages.
> 
> t-mac:
> 22.2pts/6.4rebs/4.4ast/1.4stls/1.1blks/2.3tos/44%fg/75.8%ft/34.4%3ptr
> 
> arenas:
> 21.7pts/4.2rebs/5.4ast/1.7stls/0.3blks/3.4tos/43.1%fg/80%ft/36.4%3ptr
> 
> 
> there stats are about equal, and in turn negate each other. the deciding factors:
> 
> 1. age: arenas: 24 mcgrady: 27
> 2. heart.  arenas never gave up on a team, whereas tmac gave up in toronto, *AND* orlando.


Arenas is the better pick because until next season starts and gets underway, T-Mac is a question mark, but T-Mac at 24 was better IMO, great all-around player, good percentages, much more explosive, but right not, you're right, the 24 and uncertainty allows you to pick arenas.

Just one thing, Arenas "never gave up on a team" but he already said himself that he will if Washington doesn't get better.

On Toronto, T-Mac didn't give up, it's just that him and Carter are related and didn't get a long, and didn't want to share and at the time, Carter was the better choice between the two.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> All I'm saying is that I like the direction that Arenas's career is headed in better than I like the direction T-Mac's career is headed in.


see...are we talking real life or are we building teams based on pure proven ability? I think some people are mixing the 2 up...


----------



## StackAttack

I guess it depends on how you plan on voting for the best team once the draft is complete. I'm going to vote based on which team is best built for both now and the future. If I had the choice between a team (in pos. 1-5 order) of Arenas, Wade, James, Nowitzki, and Yao and a choice of Wade, McGrady, James, Nowitzki, and Yao, I'd take the former. The latter may be more successful now, but the former won't be too far behind and will be more successful in the future. You stick Ben Wallace into the former instead of Yao and I vote for the latter - the former would be more successful now but give it a year and it'll collapse.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I guess it depends on how you plan on voting for the best team once the draft is complete. I'm going to vote based on which team is best built for both now and the future. If I had the choice between a team (in pos. 1-5 order) of Arenas, Wade, James, Nowitzki, and Yao and a choice of Wade, McGrady, James, Nowitzki, and Yao, I'd take the former. The latter may be more successful now, but the former won't be too far behind and will be more successful in the future.


Im actually gonna sim the teams out for 1 season...


----------



## bootstrenf

StackAttack said:


> Heh I've agreed with you till now, but bad argument, there _was_ the travesty that was Golden State...and he's openly stated that after next season he'll leave Washington if he doesn't feel they're ship-caliber...


because he wants to *WIN*, tmac left toronto primarily because he wanted to be the man and the presence of VC would not give him that chance.


----------



## StackAttack

bootstrenf said:


> because he wants to *WIN*, tmac left toronto primarily because he wanted to be the man and the presence of VC would not give him that chance.


I guess I agree with that.


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> because he wants to *WIN*, tmac left toronto primarily because he wanted to be the man and the presence of VC would not give him that chance.


Yea but Arenas hasn't been put in that situation, so you can't say he wouldn't.


----------



## StackAttack

ss03 said:


> Yea but Arenas hasn't been put in that situation, so you can't say he wouldn't.


Meh he was already pretty much the man in Golden State and he is the man in Washington, yet he left GS and is willing to leave Washington in order to win.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

one other thing...didnt McGrady defer to Yao the past 2 seasons which is probably what cuased the decline in his #'s?


----------



## The Future7

StackAttack said:


> I guess it depends on how you plan on voting for the best team once the draft is complete. I'm going to vote based on which team is best built for both now and the future. If I had the choice between a team (in pos. 1-5 order) of Arenas, Wade, James, Nowitzki, and Yao and a choice of Wade, McGrady, James, Nowitzki, and Yao, I'd take the former. The latter may be more successful now, but the former won't be too far behind and will be more successful in the future. You stick Ben Wallace into the former instead of Yao and I vote for the latter - the former would be more successful now but give it a year and it'll collapse.


You cant really vote based on which team is best built for both now and the future. You dont know what the future holds. What if Arenas, Wade, James and Nowitzki, all just suck or end there careers next season or whenever the future is. The teams that have them would suck too. I think its best that you vote on the talent teams have now.


----------



## VC4MVP

Wow how the hell did carmelo fall all the way to 25!?


----------



## The Future7

VC4MVP said:


> Wow how the hell did carmelo fall all the way to 25!?


I'm actually not surprised he fell that far.


----------



## VC4MVP

The Future7 said:


> I'm actually not surprised he fell that far.


In the other two drafts im in he went top 15-18


----------



## Jet

VC4MVP said:


> In the other two drafts im in he went top 15-18


Hes a drug addict... lol idk, I was about to take him, but I decided I would rather have Marion... but Mcgrady fell to like 16 or whatever.. that suprised me and Vince Carter too


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> one other thing...didnt McGrady defer to Yao the past 2 seasons which is probably what cuased the decline in his #'s?



shots per game average on orl: 22.7
shots per game average on hou: 21.4

pts per game average on orl: 28.1
pts per game average on hou: 25.1


shot attempts per game only fell by 1.3 shots, while his pts decreased by 3. i don't think deferment was the reason for decline.


----------



## bootstrenf

The Future7 said:


> You cant really vote based on which team is best built for both now and the future. You dont know what the future holds. What if Arenas, Wade, James and Nowitzki, all just suck or end there careers next season or whenever the future is. The teams that have them would suck too. I think its best that you vote on the talent teams have now.



and right now, arenas is better.


----------



## The Future7

VC4MVP said:


> In the other two drafts im in he went top 15-18


wow. In this draft you can argue that everyone picked before him is better


----------



## StackAttack

It's not just his stats. Watch the Orlando McGrady on Youtube or something. Does that really look like the McGrady of today?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> shots per game average on orl: 22.7
> shots per game average on hou: 21.4
> 
> pts per game average on orl: 28.1
> pts per game average on hou: 25.1
> 
> 
> shot attempts per game only fell by 1.3 shots, while his pts decreased by 3. i don't think deferment was the reason for decline.


he has had to change the way he plays...


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he has had to change the way he plays...


Don't think he deliberately changed it...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> It's not just his stats. Watch the Orlando McGrady on Youtube or something. Does that really look like the McGrady of today?


T-Mac of 18 months ago scored 13 points in 35 seconds...T-Mac of 12 months ago took the Mavs to the brink of elimination...so we body bag a player for one rough season which he was injured even while he played?


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> he has had to change the way he plays...



sure hasn't stopped him from shooting though.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> T-Mac of 18 months ago scored 13 points in 35 seconds...T-Mac of 12 months ago took the Mavs to the brink of elimination...so we body bag a player for one rough season which he was injured even while he played?


The 13 points in 35 seconds thing was nothing short of spectacular, I'll admit. But taking us to the brink of elimination? We just ****ed that series up, end of story.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Don't think he deliberately changed it...


doesnt matter if it is dekliberate or not...the fact of the matter is that he has had to change the way he plays and gets his shots...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> The 13 points in 35 seconds thing was nothing short of spectacular, I'll admit. But taking us to the brink of elimination? We just ****ed that series up, end of story.


with that statement you give permission to every team that the Mavs beat to say that we didnt beat them...they just messed up...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> T-Mac of 18 months ago scored 13 points in 35 seconds...T-Mac of 12 months ago took the Mavs to the brink of elimination...so we body bag a player for one rough season which he was injured even while he played?



good points. however, this back problem of his is a recurring problem. not exclusive to last year. he said at the beginning of last season that he was 100%. look how things turned out. are we supposed to believe that his back is suddenly gonna get 100% healthy this upcoming season?


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> with that statement you give permission to every team that the Mavs beat to say that we didnt beat them...they just messed up...


Sorry, that's just how I feel about that particular series. The next series the Suns were a better team and beat us. They deserved to win.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

all this is erelavent anyway...whoever needed Kobe so badd gave the whole league away...If Minnesota doesnt have the best team Ill be shocked...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> doesnt matter if it is dekliberate or not...the fact of the matter is that he has had to change the way he plays and gets his shots...


the system in which he plays within shouldn't be a factor in determining his value? you just stated that he has had to change the way he plays, and the stats i provided show that he is not as efficient in the current system. shouldn't those factors be considered when gauging mcgrady's value?


anyways, whoever picked mcgrady got a very good player. but, so did i.


----------



## StackAttack

We should probably stop, we just filled four pages with this nonsense


----------



## bootstrenf

StackAttack said:


> We should probably stop, we just filled four pages with this nonsense


agreed.


----------



## Saint Baller

AI is on the block, I want a big man or another guard aim/PM me offers OTR Saint Baller


----------



## Seuss

I'll give up a 2nd and 3rd rounder for a high second rounder and 
a 4th rounder.


----------



## Saint Baller

Come on, I want some offers


----------



## Seed

Anyone want a 4th and 5th rounder for another 3rd and 6th rounder

Willing to expand on trade as well if not your liking


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> anyways, whoever picked mcgrady got a very good player. but, so did i.


Thank you. :cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'll give up a 2nd and 3rd rounder for a high second rounder and
> a 4th rounder.


Too bad all of my picks are stuck in the middle of the round....


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Thank you. :cheers:


He was only trying to make you feel better. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

LOL middle of our season we see this report by Tersk

Breaking News:

T-Mac goes out with a bang, literally


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> He was only trying to make you feel better. :biggrin:


Well, I did need it. I'd been reading like 4 pages of ripping, and finally someone said something positive. 

You don't know how heartfelt that "thank you" was.


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> LOL middle of our season we see this report by Tersk
> 
> Breaking News:
> 
> T-Mac goes out with a bang, literally


 :thand: :rocket:


----------



## Seuss

edwardcyh said:


> Too bad all of my picks are stuck in the middle of the round....



Would you take my low 2nd + mid 3rd for your mid 2nd + 4th rounder?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Would you take my low 2nd + mid 3rd for your mid 2nd + 4th rounder?


M F F L is trying to work out something for those picks, so I'll have to get back to this one.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Would you take my low 2nd + mid 3rd for your mid 2nd + 4th rounder?


If you are talking about your #39 and #82 picks for my #47 and #107, you got a deal!

Doesn't make much sense though....


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Would you take my low 2nd + mid 3rd for your mid 2nd + 4th rounder?


Maybe you were talking about your *high * 2nd round #59


----------



## Seuss

edwardcyh said:


> If you are talking about your #39 and #82 picks for my #47 and #107, you got a deal!
> 
> Doesn't make much sense though....



No...........................................................................


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> No...........................................................................


LOL... didn't think you were talking about those picks.


----------



## bootstrenf

i'll give up my 4th and 6th for someone's 3rd and 8th. any takers?


----------



## Tersk

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im actually gonna sim the teams out for 1 season...


Nice man.

But beware guys, it won't be decided over a sim - because the ratings aren't fair.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> because the ratings aren't fair.


to whom?


----------



## Tersk

Boris Diaw is not good in the game.

Chris Paul is not rated amazinly high in the game.

There are many more, I think Dampier was the second best on the Mavs. Many ratings arent correct -because people will just start drafting the highest rated player


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> Boris Diaw is not good in the game.
> 
> Chris Paul is not rated amazinly high in the game.
> 
> There are many more, I think Dampier was the second best on the Mavs. Many ratings arent correct -because people will just start drafting the highest rated player


interesting...


to combat this problem, Drag will decide the ratings for all players...it will be a coincidence that everyone he drafts is of 99 rating...


----------



## Tersk

By all means, do it if you want - it would be interesting.

I just don't think its the fairest way of assesing the teams


----------



## xray

I just go with the fattest salaries... :clown: 

Hey, somebody thought they were good! :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:



> I just go with the fattest salaries... :clown:
> 
> Hey, somebody thought they were good! :clap:


lol... you are drafting nene then?


----------



## L

Kobe and 4th round pick(from the wolves) is now available!
Im willing to trade for someone's 1st round pick and rights to their second(or third) round pick.Im trying to get used to this whole draft thing.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Kobe and 4th round pick(from the wolves) is now available!
> Im willing to trade for someone's 1st round pick and rights to their second(or third) round pick.Im trying to get used to this whole draft thing.


I'll take Kobe, but I'll offer 3rd rounder, plus Amare, for him.

:biggrin:


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> I'll take Kobe, but I'll offer 3rd rounder, *plus Amare*, for him.
> 
> :biggrin:


No. I want a slightly better player


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> No. I want a slightly better player


WHAT? BETTER THAN AMARE?


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> WHAT? BETTER THAN AMARE?


Im not completely sold that you got the pre-surgery amare.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Im not completely sold that you got the pre-surgery amare.


Oh... you'll get the pre-surgery Amare! I guarantee it!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> No. I want a slightly better player


you just gave up a 1st, 2nd and 3rd rounder for Kobe...someone bails you out with Amare and a 3rd rounder and you say no?!!


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you just gave up a 1st, 2nd and 3rd rounder for Kobe...someone bails you out with Amare and a 3rd rounder and you say no?!!


That's exactly what I am saying!

:curse: :curse:


----------



## bootstrenf

hey *too* dumb to live, any of my players interest you?


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> That's exactly what I am saying!
> 
> :curse: :curse:


If this is the preinjury Amare, why did he drop so low?


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> hey *too* dumb to live, any of my players interest you?


How about Kobe,4th round pick for Arenas and a secound round pick?


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> If this is the preinjury Amare, why did he drop so low?


What can I say? I got a steal....

Why did Vince carter, T-Mac, or Melo slip so much?


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> How about Kobe,4th round pick for Arenas and a secound round pick?


ahem... Arenas got drafted after Amare.......


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> How about Kobe,4th round pick for Arenas and a secound round pick?


that cat dont pick til the 5th round...I made sure of that...

Ill give you 2 3rd rounders for Kobe and a 6th round pick...


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> How about Kobe,4th round pick for Arenas and a secound round pick?



i don't have a 2nd, 3rd, or 4th, all traded away.

how about kobe and both your 4th rounders, 11th round, 12th round for arenas both my 5th rounders and both my 6th round picks?


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> that cat dont pick til the 5th round...I made sure of that...
> 
> Ill give you 2 3rd rounders for Kobe and a 6th round pick...



do *not* make that trade...


take mine instead.


----------



## Seuss

lol

Why the hell is 2dumb even thinking about trading Kobe for Arenas?

Yikes...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> lol
> 
> Why the hell is 2dumb even thinking about trading Kobe for Arenas?
> 
> Yikes...


Would YOU trade Kobe for Amare plus a pick?


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> i don't have a 2nd, 3rd, or 4th, all traded away.
> 
> how about kobe and both your 4th rounders, 11th round, 12th round for arenas both my 5th rounders and both my 6th round picks?


hmm...I dont want to give up my fourth round picks and kobe. No thanks, but i think ill take a 2nd look at Amare. How about it ed?
Kobe+pick#119(the 4th round pick from the wolves)+7th round pick for....Amare+your 3rd round pick+5th round pick? :thinking:


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> hmm...I dont want to give up my fourth round picks and kobe. No thanks, but i think ill take a 2nd look at Amare. How about it ed?
> Kobe+pick#119(the 4th round pick from the wolves)+7th round pick for....Amare+your 3rd round pick+5th round pick? :thinking:


Check your private messages 2dumb2live.


----------



## Seuss

edwardcyh said:


> Would YOU trade Kobe for Amare plus a pick?




Depending on the pick, possibly.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Depending on the pick, possibly.


SEEEEEEEE! LOL...

Thanks.


----------



## Saint Baller

2dumb2live check ur freakin messages


----------



## L

Sorry stackattack. But since im trading kobe, i want at least a big+some picks, or a pg+ and some really good picks. And you dont seem to be wanting to trade nash.


----------



## Saint Baller

Read Your Messages Please


----------



## L

M F F L said:


> 2dumb2live check ur freakin messages


Give me time to think of trades. I read the pms, just give me time.Ill pm u back with a offer. You have AI correct?


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> Sorry stackattack. But since im trading kobe, i want at least a big+some picks, or a pg+ and some really good picks. And you dont seem to be wanting to trade nash.


I'm willing to give you every pick I've got left through the first six rounds for every pick you have in the bottom six. I wouldn't even ask you to give me anything in return, but we have to have 12 picks.

Basically screwing me over completely, but yeah, I'm content with that.


----------



## L

Give me time to think [email protected][email protected] i got like 6 offers at once. :clown:


----------



## The Future7

Wow I can really see this GM draft turning out to be a non competetive one because people dont know the value of players.


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> Give me time to think [email protected][email protected] i got like 6 offers at once. :clown:


Check your PM's again...a little hint that may persuade you


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Kobe+pick#119(the 4th round pick from the wolves)+7th round pick for....Amare+your 3rd round pick+5th round pick?


Wow... that's harsh.

I would literally trade down from 3rd to 7th for Kobe....

But 81 points/games is nice. :biggrin: 

*DEAL!*


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Wow I can really see this GM draft turning out to be a non competetive one because people dont know the value of players.


If you are talking about me, give me a freaking break because this is my first draft.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> Wow I can really see this GM draft turning out to be a non competetive one because people dont know the value of players.


my point exactly


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... that's harsh.
> 
> I would literally trade down from 3rd to 7th for Kobe....
> 
> But 81 points/games is nice. :biggrin:
> 
> *DEAL!*


I think StackAttack's deal is better than mine.... LOL!!!


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Wow... that's harsh.
> 
> I would literally trade down from 3rd to 7th for Kobe....
> 
> But 81 points/games is nice. :biggrin:
> 
> *DEAL!*


Its not a deal until i agree on my end.


----------



## Saint Baller

2dumb2live said:


> Give me time to think of trades. I read the pms, just give me time.Ill pm u back with a offer. You have AI correct?


 Yes I have AI


----------



## The Future7

2dumb2live said:


> If you are talking about me, give me a freaking break because this is my first draft.


Oh no, not anyone specifically, I mean like with that Tmac and arenas thing. Hes injured so his value goes down in this draft. Same goes for Amare.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> I think StackAttack's deal is better than mine.... LOL!!!


A bit of marketing


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> If you are talking about me, give me a freaking break because this is my first draft.


even if this is your 1st draft, it didnt occur to you that once you made the trade for Kobe the next best player you would get would be Devean George?


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Wow I can really see this GM draft turning out to be a non competetive one because people dont know the value of players.


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> even if this is your 1st draft, it didnt occur to you that once you made the trade for Kobe the next best player you would get would be Devean George?


LMAO


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> even if this is your 1st draft, it didnt occur to you that once you made the trade for Kobe the next best player you would get would be Devean George?


Trade value. She's getting insane offers right now, from the likes of me. She'll end up better than she was before if she takes MY offer. :makeadeal


----------



## xray

The Future7 said:


> Wow I can really see this GM draft turning out to be a non competetive one because people dont know the value of players.


Read my typing:

* It's not my money*.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Its not a deal until i agree on my end.


Since this is your first draft, I won't hold you on it. :biggrin: 

*NORMALLY*, when you propose a trade, and I take it without any counter offer. It's considered a deal.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Since this is your first draft, I won't hold you on it. :biggrin:
> 
> *NORMALLY*, when you propose a trade, and I take it without any counter offer. It's considered a deal.


Shut up and let her think about my deal! She needs peace!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Trade value. She's getting insane offers right now, from the likes of me. She'll end up better than she was before.


thats b.s. and you know it...she has to recoup all her original picks plus the new picks in order to come out ahead...only 2 people have the power to make that happen...


----------



## The Future7

bray1967 said:


> Read my typing:
> 
> * It's not my money*.


Lol, I wasnt talking about money or anything like that.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats b.s. and you know it...she has to recoup all her original picks plus the new picks in order to come out ahead...only 2 people have the power to make that happen...


Shut up and let me persuade her. :banana:


----------



## The Future7

StackAttack said:


> Shut up and let her think about my deal! She needs peace!


Your Deal better be Nash+ a 2nd, 3rd and 4th rounder if you want Kobe


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> even if this is your 1st draft, it didnt occur to you that once you made the trade for Kobe the next best player you would get would be Devean George?


Actually my intent in the original trade was just to get kobe. However, i forgot how good a 2nd and a 3rd round pick is because i was still confused on the draft order in the later rounds.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> Lol, I wasnt talking about money or anything like that.


if this was a fantasy draft league that was paid into, I would have already demanded a refund...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if this was a fantasy draft league that was paid into, I would have already demanded a refund...


Ditto.


----------



## Saint Baller

I want KOBE


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> Shut up and let me persuade her. :banana:


Just be careful here.

You don't want to end up with one superstar on the team and nobody else that can play ball.

Wait.... that sounds just like the Lakers. LOL


----------



## L

M F F L said:


> I want KOBE


You and four others. :clown:


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> Just be careful here.
> 
> You don't want to end up with one superstar on the team and nobody else that can play ball.
> 
> Wait.... that sounds just like the Lakers. LOL


lol exactly, If I had Kobe on the block, the person getting him would not have anything to surround him with.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> lol exactly, If I had Kobe on the block, the person getting him would not have anything to surround him with.


the problem is as she looks at what everyone has to offer its not even close to what Kobes value is or what she paid for him...


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> Just be careful here.
> 
> You don't want to end up with one superstar on the team and nobody else that can play ball.
> 
> Wait.... that sounds just like the Lakers. LOL


 I've got something else up my sleeve...hehehehehe...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the problem is as she looks at what everyone has to offer its not even close to what Kobes value is or what she paid for him...


Yea seriously, 2dumb, try to get back wat you gave for Kobe with a little interest.


----------



## L

hmm.....


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Yea seriously, 2dumb, try to get back wat you got for Kobe with a little interest.


Unless there's someone really desperate floating around with absolutely nothing going for them, ain't happening. If they wanted Kobe they would've traded up to get him. The pick itself has more value than the player.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> hmm.....


The Future7 is right! You've got to at least get some interest out of the trade too.


----------



## The Future7

StackAttack said:


> Unless there's someone really desperate floating around with absolutely nothing going for them, ain't happening. If they wanted Kobe they would've traded up to get him. The pick itself has more value than the player.


I agree, but any offers for Kobe could easily be an unfair offer.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> I agree, but any offers for Kobe could easily be an unfair offer.


I got 2 2nd rounders and Kobe aint even worth that to me...


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> The Future7 is right! You've got to at least get some interest out of the trade too.


I thought the trade you offered with Amare was a great one. Then there are questions about injury. Are we really including injuries in this game. I know when I vote, I wont be looking at the injuries of Amare and Tmac. I will be looking at their game.


----------



## L

I accepted a trade offer and so has the other person.Please dont bash me if u think its bad....


----------



## StackAttack

I'm sorry but I think picks like Amare, TMac, Okafor, and the like are useless in this draft.


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> I accepted a trade offer and so has the other person.Please dont bash me if u think its bad....


What was the offer?


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I got 2 2nd rounders and Kobe aint even worth that to me...


2nd rounders still have all-stars in them lol.


----------



## Saint Baller

I got Kobe


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> What was the offer?


Check the gm trade thread. Still waiting for M F F L to accept it in that thread


----------



## bootstrenf

what'd you give up?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> Check the gm trade thread. Still waiting for M F F L to accept it in that thread


I WANT YOU OUT OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## L

2dumb2live said:


> Check the gm trade thread. Still waiting for M F F L to accept it in that thread


He accepted.


----------



## StackAttack

Geez, she got AI in return, it's not a bad deal.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> I thought the trade you offered with Amare was a great one. Then there are questions about injury. Are we really including injuries in this game. I know when I vote, I wont be looking at the injuries of Amare and Tmac. I will be looking at their game.


That's how I would vote as well. I wouldn't take injury into consideration, unless you have Shaq, whose old age and tired legs have really caught up to him.

I thought my offer was a pretty good too, that's why I was shocked to get that initial rejection.

I was trading an A- player and a 3rd rounder to get an A player. It was at least FAIR. LOL


----------



## Saint Baller

I gave up AI and a few picks for Kobe and a few picks


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I WANT YOU OUT OF THE LEAGUE


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I gave up AI and a few picks for Kobe and a few picks


you shafted her with that 9th rounder...should have been no lower then a 5th...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


>


I was messing with you...you at least make it interesting...


----------



## Saint Baller

shafted?


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you shafted her with that 9th rounder...should have been no lower then a 5th...


Agreed, but it wasn't incredibly one-sided or anything. She's IMO just as much of a competitor with AI as she was with Kobe.


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I was messing with you...*you at least make it interesting*...


At least im doing something(even if i am bad at this stuff.)! :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> shafted?


you left her with AI, a third rounder and her next pick is a 5th...she could have drafted that without making any trades at all...


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you left her with AI, a third rounder and *her next pick * is a 5th...she could have drafted that without making any trades at all...


i have a 4th as well.


----------



## Saint Baller

I dont follow you dog


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you left her with AI, a third rounder and her next pick is a 5th...she could have drafted that without making any trades at all...


Yeah, although it was an even trade IMO it was a bad trade for her considering she 1) had better offers and 2) could have done this without making a terrible deal in order to get Kobe.


----------



## bootstrenf

the current trade wasn't bad, but the fact that you gave up so much for kobe initially is the bad part.

damn it, none of you mavs fans want dirk? i only picked him cause i thought you guys would overpay for him. come on guys.


----------



## Saint Baller

I offered alot for Dirk, but you didnt accept. If you want Kobe PM me offers


----------



## L

If all just continues to go bad for me i can sign myself as a FA : P


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I dont follow you dog


of course not...you basically got Kobe for a 3rd round pick...I aint madd atcha just pointing it out...


----------



## Saint Baller

Oh yeah lol, I thought I did pretty good on that trade


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> of course not...you basically got Kobe for a 3rd round pick...I aint madd atcha just pointing it out...


AI=3rd round pick?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> the current trade wasn't bad, but the fact that you gave up so much for kobe initially is the bad part.
> 
> damn it, none of you mavs fans want dirk? i only picked him cause i thought you guys would overpay for him. come on guys.


Ill give you a 3rd and 4th rounder for Dirk and a 12 rounder...


----------



## L

M F F L said:


> Oh yeah lol, I thought I did pretty good on that trade


Dont rub it in:curse:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> AI=3rd round pick?


no but thats what you made him...you traded a 1st 2nd and 3rd rounder to get Kobe...you then traded Kobe for a 1st round and a 3rd round pick...you basically traded down to the 3rd round to get AI...


----------



## Seed

bootstrenf said:


> the current trade wasn't bad, but the fact that you gave up so much for kobe initially is the bad part.
> 
> damn it, none of you mavs fans want dirk? i only picked him cause i thought you guys would overpay for him. come on guys.


what would you want, I'm interested, just to shake things up


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Ill give you a 3rd and 4th rounder for Dirk and a 12 rounder...



you forgot to include your first round pick...


----------



## Saint Baller

you boots just offer me, I still want Dirk so offer


----------



## L

Dragnsmke1 said:


> no but thats what you made him...you traded a 1st 2nd and 3rd rounder to get Kobe...you then traded Kobe for a 1st round and a 3rd round pick...you basically traded down to the 3rd round to get AI...


Yeah that first trade i screwed up very badly. But at least i got a 3rd pick now


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Dont rub it in:curse:


OMG... Did you trade Kobe for AI and moved up on two picks?

You traded an "A" player for a B/B+ player.... On top of that, AI's playing without heart!

I am speechless.....

Why didn't you take StackAttack's offer?

I am still speechless....


----------



## bootstrenf

bootstrenf said:


> you forgot to include your first round pick...



nevermind, you already traded it to me. my fault.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> OMG... Did you trade Kobe for AI and moved up on two picks?
> 
> You traded an "A" player for a B/B+ player.... On top of that, AI's playing without heart!
> 
> I am speechless.....
> 
> Why didn't you take StackAttack's offer?
> 
> I am still speechless....


Why u still talking if u are speechless?AI plays with heart! Dont knock one of my favorite players! and ill be happy if amare doesnt do so well for you!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2dumb2live said:


> Yeah that first trade i screwed up very badly. But at least i got a 3rd pick now


you should have demanded his 2nd and 3rd plus AI...


----------



## Saint Baller

Boots I want Dirk, offer me damnit


----------



## The Future7

Wow this is amazing, you know what, Wades on the block


----------



## Saint Baller

Come on guys offer!


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Why u still talking if u are speechless?AI plays with heart! Dont knock one of my favorite players! and *ill be happy if amare doesnt do so well for you!*


ummm..... how well they play next season probably won't have much impact on this draft since this will be long over before the season starts...

BTW, I am not bitter because you went back on my trade. I am puzzled why you didn't take StackAttack's offer. For *YOUR * sake, I am speechless.


----------



## Saint Baller

What was StackAttack's trade?


----------



## edwardcyh

M F F L said:


> What was StackAttack's trade?


Second half of her picks for top half of his picks...


----------



## Seed

The Future7 said:


> Wow this is amazing, you know what, Wades on the block


I'll offer my 1st round pick (30th) 3rd round pick 4th round pick 6th round pick for Wade 4th round pick 5th rounder 8th round

Could change if you want to


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Second half of her picks for top half of his picks...


2nd,3rd,4th,5th, and 6th rounder

for

Kobe, 12th,11th, 10th,9th rounder


but AI and a 3rd are better then that...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 2nd,3rd,4th,5th, and 6th rounder
> 
> for
> 
> Kobe, 12th,11th, 10th,9th rounder
> 
> 
> but AI and a 3rd are better then that...


You left out Steve Nash though...


Wait.... Was Nash not on the table?


----------



## bootstrenf

yeah. he said he was willing to deal anyone but nash.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> You left out Steve Nash though...
> 
> 
> Wait.... Was Nash not on the table?


I think he wanted a backcourt of Nash and Kobe...


----------



## StackAttack

Yep. Everything was up for grabs except Nash.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Im still looking to acquire another 2nd round pick...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im still looking to acquire another 2nd round pick...


I would be willing to give up my second round pick. Id like to hear some of your offers.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm looking to get into the 2nd round. All my picks are up for grabs.


----------



## bootstrenf

hey mffl, try to get brand from new jazzy nets, and we can work something out. remember though, i probably don't have to tell you, but swap up in picks also, cause i'm not trading brand for dirk straight up.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I'm looking to get into the 2nd round. All my picks are up for grabs.


if you can come up with 2 3rd rounders and 2 fourths I can get you into the 2nd...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if you can come up with 2 3rd rounders and 2 fourths I can get you into the 2nd...



what can you give me for two 5th rounders and two 6th rounders?

no sarcastic comments please...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> what can you give me for two 5th rounders and two 6th rounders?
> 
> no sarcastic comments please...


 I have 6 picks in the 1st 4 rounds...you would make me lose my top rated 6th man, but

I can do Arenas, 2 fifths and 2 sixths

for

2nd 9th,10th,11th, and 12th


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> yeah. he said he was willing to deal anyone but nash.


Ohhhh.... nevermind then.

LOL... StackAttack's trade wasn't that good after all.


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I have 6 picks in the 1st 4 rounds...you would make me lose my top rated 6th man, but
> 
> I can do Arenas, 2 fifths and 2 sixths
> 
> for
> 
> 2nd 9th,10th,11th, and 12th



sorry, no thanks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> sorry, no thanks.


gotta remember...to me Arenas kinda sucks...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I have 6 picks in the 1st 4 rounds...you would make me lose my top rated 6th man, but
> 
> I can do Arenas, 2 fifths and 2 sixths
> 
> for
> 
> 2nd 9th,10th,11th, and 12th



Dayum, he is tryin to milk you.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> gotta remember...to me Arenas kinda sucks...


And to boots he's great.

I wouldn't do that either...no way Arenas, a 5th, and a 6th is worth a 2nd round pick (i'm not counting the other picks since they're basically useless)


----------



## bootstrenf

this gm draft thing is kinda fun. i should've joined the boards years ago.


----------



## StackAttack

Any offers boots?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> Dayum, he is tryin to milk you.


lol...caught me...I figured since so many other people had Isiah tendencies, maybe I could get one in favor of me...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> lol...caught me...I figured since so many other people had Isiah tendencies, maybe I could get one in favor of me...



it's all good, we gotta be sharks to be good as a gm. but i ain't no guppie.


----------



## The Future7

LMAO gotta try


----------



## The Future7

im shopping my 2nd round pick to get another third round and a higher 4th round


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> im shopping my 2nd round pick to get another third round and a higher 4th round


I got a 3rd and a fourth...as a matter of fact I got 2 of each...


----------



## The Future7

hehe...I have an idea of which 4th round pick im getting. I'm trying to get the 1st pick in the 4th round + another 3rd round and Ill still have my 3rd rounder.
You come up with something better Dragns.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> hehe...I have an idea of which 4th round pick im getting. I'm trying to get the 1st pick in the 4th round + another 3rd round and Ill still have my 3rd rounder.
> You come up with something better Dragns.


I figured youd inquire about my 2 thirds...but since it didnt occur to ya...


----------



## L

Check out my new sig...


----------



## Seed

My 5th rounder and 6th rounder (27th I think) is for on the block for a mid 5th and a 7th rounder


----------



## Tersk

FINALLY

Everything is updated. Now, who to pick..


----------



## Tersk

What does everyone think of my two moves

Traded: 55, 115, 235
Received: 28, 153, 273

Then i picked Ray Allen at 28 to go with Timmy D


----------



## Saint Baller

Nice trade Tersk

Kobe is still on the market but I dont want any gay trades.


----------



## StackAttack

My Picks:

#112
#147
#172
#207
#232
#249
#292
#309
#334
#352

Will do absolutely any deal to get into the 2nd round, third even.


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> Check out my new sig...



yes, you sure are.


----------



## Saint Baller

StackAttack AIM me, I wanna offer something up


----------



## StackAttack

Gah, my computer's been kinda screwy lately, freezes up everytime I run AIM, let's just do it through this thread or through PMs.


----------



## StackAttack

MFFL's offer didn't work out, still wanting to get into the 2nd or 3rd round.


----------



## Saint Baller

I have a 2nd rounder and I want a 3rd rounder PM me offers


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> My Picks:
> 
> #112
> #147
> #172
> #207
> #232
> #249
> #292
> #309
> #334
> #352
> 
> Will do absolutely any deal to get into the 2nd round, third even.


You have either changed your mind, or you're lying. I'll prove it: :biggrin: 

I'll give you #45 and #76 (2nd and 3rd rd) for Steve Nash and #147.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

hasnt it been 9 hours since the last pick?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hasnt it been 9 hours since the last pick?


You're right, I thought my meth was wearing off. :clown:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Seed...your up...


----------



## Seed

yay

Got Joe Johnson and Marcus Camby


----------



## Dragnsmke1

:curse: damnit!!!were back to waiting another 9 hours :curse:


----------



## xray

No, we can proceed. 

The poster who was skipped can pick whenever they return. They'll just fall in line. :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> No, we can proceed.
> 
> The poster who was skipped can pick whenever than get back. They'll just fall in line. :banana:


nope...its his turn in the 2nd round now...


----------



## Seed

yea already sent him a PM for his 2nd round pick


----------



## Saint Baller

Hey I want Camby


----------



## Seed

M F F L said:


> Hey I want Camby


what are you willing to give up for him


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> nope...its his turn in the 2nd round now...



nope, it's the next person in line. the poster who missed his pick can pick whenever they log on, but now, it's the next person's turn.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm pretty baffled by Seed's picks...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> nope, it's the next person in line. the poster who missed his pick can pick whenever they log on, but now, it's the next person's turn.


the next person already went...Toronto missed its 1st round pick and can pick it whenever...however in the 2nd round its Torontos turn again...cant skip em without the proper time limit going by for thier 2nd round pick...


----------



## xray

> Here are the rules, You can pick any player currently playing in the NBA. You will have a 8 hour limit to make your pick, if you do not make your selection within this time, you will be skipped. *If you miss your turn, you can pick whenever you get a chance to.*


...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I'm pretty baffled by Seed's picks...


Im just baffled with most peoples trades and IIm seriously considering quiting...


----------



## StackAttack

bray1967 said:


> You have either changed your mind, or you're lying. I'll prove it: :biggrin:
> 
> I'll give you #45 and #76 (2nd and 3rd rd) for Steve Nash and #147.


The only way I'm giving up Nash is if I'm able to get TWO high-mid 2nd rounders.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Im just baffled with most peoples trades and IIm seriously considering quiting...


This is my first draft, and that trade for the #27 was my first, was that an even deal? Or did I get ripped?


----------



## Saint Baller

Seed said:


> what are you willing to give up for him


 Picks


----------



## StackAttack

I just want to get into the 2nd round. I'm willing to offer all my picks for a 2nd rounder and lower picks than what I give.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> This is my first draft, and that trade for the #27 was my first, was that an even deal? Or did I get ripped?


your trade was fair in my opinion...


----------



## Seed

M F F L said:


> Picks


Pm me your offers and I'll check it out


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> I just want to get into the 2nd round. I'm willing to offer all my picks for a 2nd rounder and lower picks than what I give.


Are you offering Nash, or no ?

You answered that, sorry.


----------



## Saint Baller

Been going slow today....


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> Been going slow today....


Yeah, it would be more interesting if legends were eligible... Chamberlain vs. Shaq?


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, it would be more interesting if legends were eligible... Chamberlain vs. Shaq?


Nah... Yao on Shaq is already enough... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

danny manning vs. lamar odom
elton brand vs. karl malone
oscar robertson vs. jason kidd


----------



## Seed

StackAttack said:


> I'm pretty baffled by Seed's picks...


why? I have another 2nd rounder coming up anyway. It's all going according to my plan


----------



## edwardcyh

Seed said:


> why? I have another 2nd rounder coming up anyway. It's all going according to my plan


wow...


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> I just want to get into the 2nd round. I'm willing to offer all my picks for a 2nd rounder and lower picks than what I give.


You are a little too aggressive early. Why don't you chill a little and get couple more players. That would at least give you more chips to deal.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> You are a little too aggressive early. Why don't you chill a little and get couple more players. That would at least give you more chips to deal.


That's the thing, I don't have another pick till the 4th round, and there's a certain player I'm desperately wanting to grab. He'll probably fall to mid-3rd, but I wanna grab him in the 2nd to make sure he's mine.


----------



## StackAttack

I guess no one wants to take me up.

Nash is on the block.

Looking for two second rounders and a third or fourth.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> That's the thing, I don't have another pick till the 4th round, and there's a certain player I'm desperately wanting to grab. He'll probably fall to mid-3rd, but I wanna grab him in the 2nd to make sure he's mine.


That's a wrong strategy. LOL

You should wait to see what happens to that player before making any moves to draft him early. When you draft a player too early, you lose. It's like drafting Jerry Stackhouse in the 3rd or 4th round... It becomes a wasted pick.

I would wait until that player's moved, especially if you think he's a 3rd rounder. If he's drafted by another team, trade for him and ask for picks in return because you are even willing to move Nash, right? Assuming the other team wants Nash, but that's the only risk.

Just a little patience...

Now back to trading. *Shoot me an offer. I want Nash. * :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future

Worked out for you. There were no franchise guys that I liked left by the time it got to 28 so I figured I'd trade it and go for depth.


----------



## Saint Baller

Just go for depth if there arent any superstars


Hit me with offers, though I might not be in the mood to look them over fairly... :curse:


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> That's a wrong strategy. LOL
> 
> You should wait to see what happens to that player before making any moves to draft him early. When you draft a player too early, you lose. It's like drafting Jerry Stackhouse in the 3rd or 4th round... It becomes a wasted pick.
> 
> I would wait until that player's moved, especially if you think he's a 3rd rounder. If he's drafted by another team, trade for him and ask for picks in return because you are even willing to move Nash, right? Assuming the other team wants Nash, but that's the only risk.
> 
> Just a little patience...
> 
> Now back to trading. *Shoot me an offer. I want Nash. * :biggrin:


I'm looking to get 2 second rounders in exchange for Nash. I sent Dr.Seuss an offer since he PM'ed me saying he was interested in Nash, let's see if he accepts.


----------



## xray

I vote for a tighter time limit. I'm losing interest.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I vote for a tighter time limit. I'm losing interest.


I agree, Tersk had PM'ed me about helping him with updates so we can shorten the time between each pick.

If you are unable be in front of a computer and know your pick is coming up, how about PM'ing Tersk or me your top 3 picks so, in your absence, we can continue the process.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I vote for a tighter time limit. I'm losing interest.


Imagine 12 rounds....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I agree, Tersk had PM'ed me about helping him with updates so we can shorten the time between each pick.
> 
> If you are unable be in front of a computer and know your pick is coming up, how about PM'ing Tersk or me your top 3 picks so, in your absence, we can continue the process.


I've been faithful to the machine, but I just thought there would be a faster response.


----------



## StackAttack

Oh come on, you guys can't tell me no one wants a 2-time MVP.


----------



## bootstrenf

it's alright, i got the *real* mvp.


----------



## StackAttack

bootstrenf said:


> it's alright, i got the *real* mvp.


Can't argue with that. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> Oh come on, you guys can't tell me no one wants a 2-time MVP.


I don't have the multiple picks you desire.


----------



## Dissonance

bootstrenf said:


> it's alright, i got the *real* mvp.



you got Kobe Bryant?


----------



## Tersk

Guys, starting tomorrow there will be a 6 hour time limit.

If you don't think you'll make it PM me or edwardcyh. Please, makes everything run smoother.

Toronto has 3 hours left on his pick then he will be removed (if he doesnt make it in time).

Nice picks SA


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I guess no one wants to take me up.
> 
> Nash is on the block.
> 
> Looking for two second rounders and a third or fourth.


the most I would give up for Nash would be 2 fourths...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dissonance19 said:


> you got Kobe Bryant?



:biggrin: good one.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> the most I would give up for Nash would be 2 fourths...


My offer would have been better: a 2nd and a 4th. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

for nash, i'd give up both my 5th rounders and both my 6th rounders.


----------



## bootstrenf

actually, i retract my previous statement. i did not get the real mvp, new jazzy nets did. go EB!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saint Baller

Dissonance19 said:


> you got Kobe Bryant?


 Yeah, I got the MVP


----------



## Tersk

GUYS LISTEN UP.

We need a new person for Toronto to come in an immediately make your picks. First come first served..just post in this thread that you want it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> GUYS LISTEN UP.
> 
> We need a new person for Toronto to come in an immediately make your picks. First come first served..just post in this thread that you want it.


what happened? dude quit?


----------



## Saint Baller

Tersk said:


> GUYS LISTEN UP.
> 
> We need a new person for Toronto to come in an immediately make your picks. First come first served..just post in this thread that you want it.


 Give me an hour, I'll get someone who will stick with it


----------



## Tersk

Yeh, he said he couldnt make it in time for his picks so he said he should be replaced.

I applaud him for stepping down instead of waiting.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> My offer would have been better: a 2nd and a 4th. :biggrin:


My offer was (is) :



bray1967 said:


> I'll give you #45 and #76 (2nd and 3rd rd) for Steve Nash and #147.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> Yeh, he said he couldnt make it in time for his picks so he said he should be replaced.
> 
> I applaud him for stepping down instead of waiting.


what...does his computer only fire up once a week?


----------



## Jet

Just a heads up ahead of time.. I leave for cross country camp on the 7th and dont come back till the 11th... so Im gonna need a part-time replacement or something..So Im hoping the draft will be finished by then, but I doubt it


----------



## xray

Jet said:


> Just a heads up ahead of time.. I leave for cross country camp on the 7th and dont come back till the 11th... so Im gonna need a part-time replacement or something..So Im hoping the draft will be finished by then, but I doubt it


I was thinking the 12th round would be a nice Christmas present. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller

Okay, I asked a few guys


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Jet said:


> Just a heads up ahead of time.. I leave for cross country camp on the 7th and dont come back till the 11th... so Im gonna need a part-time replacement or something..So Im hoping the draft will be finished by then, but I doubt it


see now I really am worried...On the 6th Im packing up and moving back to the D(check the sig)...I dont wanna lose my 3rd round picks becuase of the slow crawl :curse:


----------



## StackAttack

Where are you now, Drag?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> Where are you now, Drag?


Philly...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Philly...


Philly to Dallas....

Interesting... especially considering football season's starting. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Philly to Dallas....
> 
> Interesting... especially considering football season's starting. :biggrin:


I only lived in Philly for 3.5 years...Im from Dallas...there were no jobs in Dallas back then but now I cant afford to live on the East Coast(I hate it here anyway)...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *I hate it here anyway...*


So did T.O. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

Boys in 07, just like the Mavs :bsmile:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> So did T.O. :biggrin:


I dont blame him...Ive lived in Dallas, Houston, South Carolina(Charlotte/Atlanta based teams) Seattle, and Mississippi(New Orleans based teams) and I have never seen a fan base as rude and as mean and quick to turn on thier players as I did up here in Philly...

I did take the 2 hour drive to New York and got Box Seats in the Garden to watch Philly and the Knicks...for as great as an experience as that was supposed to be, I swear it was the most boring game I have ever seen in my life!!!


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I dont blame him...Ive lived in Dallas, Houston, South Carolina(Charlotte/Atlanta based teams) Seattle, and Mississippi(New Orleans based teams) and I have never seen a fan base as rude and as mean and quick to turn on thier players as I did up here in Philly...
> 
> I did take the 2 hour drive to New York and got Box Seats in the Garden to watch Philly and the Knicks...for as great as an experience as that was supposed to be, I swear it was the most boring game I have ever seen in my life!!!


lol...you gotta go to the Garden when the Knicks become a winning team. Its a great experience.


----------



## Saint Baller

I always wanted to goto a Knicks Pacers game, to watch Reggie Miller the Knick Killer play, but I never got to


----------



## Dragnsmke1

The Future7 said:


> lol...you gotta go to the Garden when the Knicks become a winning team. Its a great experience.


I bet it is...they say its a must do thing as a sports fan...the funny thing is NY won after being down by 15(I think)...there were only like 2 dunks the whole game...a 10-15 point 4th quarter comeback and the game was still horribly boring...the only thing I really remember about that night was that I took a date and halfway through the game I realized I forgot to put on deoderant...So Im all leaving the box seats going to the bath room to wash my pits with paper towels...you would think the Garden sold little things of deoderant but, no...they dont...On the ride back I feel my pits start to pour so now I cant lift my arm at the shoulders. Im trying to drive by just using the lower prt of my arms...I thoight I got lucky when I needed gas. I thought I could duck in, buy some deoderant in the gas station...nope, it was one of those that wouldnt let you in the store after 10 pm...So I ask the attendant for the bath room keys. I figure I can wash my pits again. the Mens bathroom is broke, but he doesnt mind if I pee behind the store. I dont have to pee, i have to wash my pits!!! I ask her to go get the womens keys, and sneak em to me so I can use the womans bathroom. Shes all like "just pee behind the store". I come up with some lame excuse about a cop seeing me pee and getting a ticket. I finally get in the womens bathroom and of course there is no paper towels. I end up using that cheap *** toilet paper and its all shredding on me and not really helping...as I leave the bathroom I get the idea to stuff my pits with toilet paper to soak up some of the sweat becuase Im pouring at this point...long story short I drove her to Freindlys with armpits full of toilet paper and an akward silence in the car...


----------



## Saint Baller

Offer me somthing


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> long story short I drove her to Freindlys with armpits full of toilet paper and an akward silence in the car...


I never realized that sweaty pits can be so funny... at least to a bystander. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> Offer me somthing



i'll give you dirk and my 1st and 4th round pits for kobe and your 2nd and 3rd round pits.


----------



## Saint Baller

LMFAO

Now back to topic

OFFER ME


----------



## Saint Baller

bootstrenf said:


> i'll give you dirk and my 1st and 4th round pits for kobe and your 2nd and 3rd round pits.


 No thanks, NEXT


----------



## Dragnsmke1

anyone interested in recieving 2 4th round picks for a 2nd and 7th rounder?


----------



## Seuss

Dragnsmke1 said:


> anyone interested in recieving 2 4th round picks for a 2nd and 7th rounder?



I'll give you my 2nd and 7th.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dr.Seuss said:


> I'll give you my 2nd and 7th.


sent you a PM.


----------



## Tersk

Welcome to Steez as the new GM of the Raptors.

Nice pick in Billups - but maybe LO was a bit of a reach. You do have a solid duo though. 

Who does everything think was the steal of the first rounder/worst pick..


----------



## Steez

Hey guys just started, took over the Raptors... just picked Lamar Odom and Chauncey Billups


----------



## Saint Baller

Hey Steez! Glad to have you here :cheers:


----------



## MemphisX

Looking to add a second rounder PM me if you want a 3 and 4 for a 2 and 5. :cheers:


----------



## MemphisX

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Philly...


Heh, me too.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Who does everything think was the steal of the first rounder/worst pick..


How 'bout T-Mac at 16? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Premier's overdue, no?


----------



## BootyKing

Is the Pacers time up?


----------



## Premier

bray1967 said:


> Premier's overdue, no?


Yes. My selection is ready, however I would like to move down. Anyone with a second-round selection that wishes to move up to the current selection [#34], please PM me. I apologise for hijacking the draft.


----------



## xray

:whoknows: :wait:


----------



## xray

I have accepted a deal with Premier for the 34th pick.

Waiting for confirmation...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I have accepted a deal with Premier for the 34th pick.
> 
> Waiting for confirmation...


I just updated the main thread to reflect the changes, except I think VC4MVP jumped the gun a little early.

Did I miss something? Should I PM him and delete the picK?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I just updated the main thread to reflect the changes, except I think VC4MVP jumped the gun a little early.
> 
> Did I miss something? Should I PM him and delete the picK?


It's ok. I picked TP at 34, he picked 'Sheed at 35.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> It's ok. I picked TP at 34, he picked 'Sheed at 35.


But he skipped Bucks....

Was there a trade of some sort?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> But he skipped Bucks....
> 
> Was there a trade of some sort?


Ooooh...I never thought I would say this, but "Where's Bootyking?" :groucho:


----------



## Seuss

You guys like my duo of Steve Nash and Jermaine O'Neal?


----------



## xray

Dr.Seuss said:


> You guys like my duo of Steve Nash and Jermaine O'Neal?


Not bad. :rock: 

I got Tony Parker with Tracy Mcgrady, but i need a Big.

Damp, where you at? :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller

For Shizzle

I want JO can we work out a deal?


----------



## bootstrenf

Dr.Seuss said:


> You guys like my duo of Steve Nash and Jermaine O'Neal?


not as much as i like arenas and nowitzki...


----------



## StackAttack

I've got the #29 pick of the 2nd round and may want to move down into the top of the third, send me offers.


----------



## The Future7

StackAttack said:


> I've got the #29 pick of the 2nd round and may want to move down into the top of the third, send me offers.


I have a top third you can send me your 29 pick for it.


----------



## StackAttack

Not straight up, maybe throw in a fourth rounder and we may have something.


----------



## The Future7

Nevermind its not worth that much because my 3rd rounder is pretty close to it. I dont want it that bad


----------



## StackAttack

Fifth?


----------



## The Future7

nah im not trading 2 picks for something so close to my 3rd


----------



## StackAttack

Here's what I'm proposing:

STACKATTACK SENDS:
#59
#129
#172

FUTURE SENDS:
#63
#91
#238


----------



## The Future7

No way


----------



## StackAttack

I tried to rip you off, you didn't fall for it, what can ya do. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> I tried to rip you off, you didn't fall for it, what can ya do. :biggrin:


You can apologize for trying to rip him off and give him a free pick as a token of good faith. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> I tried to rip you off, you didn't fall for it, what can ya do. :biggrin:


Of course, you would give me a free pick as well because I actually told you what you can do. LOL...


----------



## The Future7

StackAttack said:


> I tried to rip you off, you didn't fall for it, what can ya do. :biggrin:


LMAO


----------



## Saint Baller

I'm looking to get a good Forward/Center

PM me offers or Aim me


----------



## Jet

Yeah.. so its supposed to be my turn, but the Cavs skipped the Bucks, so what should I do?


----------



## StackAttack

Has it been six hours since the guy before Booty? Go ahead and post if it has been. The Cavs GM did something stupid, but if Booty's not here to complain, why should we?


----------



## edwardcyh

Jet said:


> Yeah.. so its supposed to be my turn, but the Cavs skipped the Bucks, so what should I do?


I would wait until the 6th hour after bray1967's pick, which is coming up. This way there is no way Bucks GM can say anything about your pick.


----------



## edwardcyh

My bad... it's already been 6 hours, and Cav's pick is now good.

Go ahead, JET.

:clap:


----------



## Saint Baller

I think we should change it to 3 hours a pick..


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> I think we should change it to 3 hours a pick..



i second that motion...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

2 Minutes Jet


----------



## BootyKing

Someone needs to be announcing when the timelimit has been exceeded. As i have no idea if i can make my selection if the person before me hasn't made their choice.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

BootyKing said:


> Someone needs to be announcing when the timelimit has been exceeded. As i have no idea if i can make my selection if the person before me hasn't made their choice.


if you missed your earlier pick you can make it at any time...if the person limit is up, you can make ypurs immediatly...


----------



## Jet

It would be a lot easier not to miss your pick if people sent you a pm when its your turn...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

so no one want to acquire 2 more 3rd rounders or 2 more 4 rounders...

Id probably get a deal if I offered 2 12 rounders the way this league has been going...


----------



## StackAttack

What's your asking price? You probably want a 2nd rounder, but I have plans for both of mine. I would be looking to add a third 2nd rounder if possible, though.


----------



## VeN

M F F L said:


> I think we should change it to 3 hours a pick..


how you figure, some of us work kiddo


----------



## Saint Baller

Thats why you PM a list of players to edward or Theo


----------



## StackAttack

There's work and other complications, like, you know, sleep. It's summer, I sleep like 13 hours a night


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> Thats why you PM a list of players to edward or Theo


yup, its alway great to give away your draft strategy...


----------



## Jet

Yeah.. pretty soon Im going to have all-state camp so I wont be about to post for 6-8 hours..


----------



## StackAttack

I'm not down with giving my picks to ed and Theo considering they're both my opponents in this draft...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Jet said:


> Yeah.. pretty soon Im going to have all-state camp so I wont be about to post for 6-8 hours..


isnt that just fancy talk for summer juvinile detention?


----------



## Jet

Dragnsmke1 said:


> isnt that just fancy talk for summer juvinile detention?


.....




















Nah, seriously though... All state choir, cuz im a good singer. lol


----------



## BootyKing

Dragnsmke1 said:


> if you missed your earlier pick you can make it at any time...if the person limit is up, you can make ypurs immediatly...


Yeh i know but i was around last night and wasn't sure if his time was up, so i didn't make me pick and when i got back to the computer to other people had selected. Oh well doesn't matter


----------



## StackAttack

It's my pick. I sent an offer to the guy with Toronto like 9 hours ago and he hasnt responded yet. Send offers my way, if he doesn't respond in the next hour I'm probably going to trade the pick away.


----------



## StackAttack

No one wants the pick? There's still plenty of All-Stars left on the table...


----------



## Jet

StackAttack said:


> No one wants the pick? There's still plenty of All-Stars left on the table...


I dont like making offers, so what do you want for it?


----------



## StackAttack

Jason Richardson, straight up. Let me know if you want more.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

still got 2 3rd Im trying to use to get into the 2nd

still got 2 fourths Im trying to use to get into the 3rd


or some combination...


----------



## MemphisX

I took Kirk Hinrich. There weren't enough championship worthy PGs left that I could trust one would get back to me.

Still looking for another 2nd rounder!!!!!!


----------



## Steez

StackAttack said:


> It's my pick. I sent an offer to the guy with Toronto like 9 hours ago and he hasnt responded yet. Send offers my way, if he doesn't respond in the next hour I'm probably going to trade the pick away.


I read ur PM, and I replied to it... long ago.


----------



## Tersk

Maybe a bit of a reach in Hinrich, but it could pay off. Great defensive PG


----------



## VeN

ok its been 6 hrs+ since MemphisX picked Hinrich, philly gets skipped right?


----------



## Tersk

Yep. _Dre is on the clock.


----------



## xray

Philly got his pick, so we're on. :clap:


----------



## StackAttack

I'm shopping Ginobili, my main target being Chauncey...if I can't get anything worked out for him I may keep him, unless I get some really good offers.


----------



## xray

Just a thought, has anyone looked at the draft and imagined what how the players would feel about their "new teams" ?

LeBron - Golden State  
Kobe - New Orleans :biggrin: 
Wade - would own NY :banana: 

Etc...


----------



## Saint Baller

Kobe :bsmile:


----------



## bootstrenf

dirk and gil and the clips?


----------



## Saint Baller

bootstrenf said:


> dirk and gil and the clips?


 No, I think Kobe could take both of them :bsmile:

BTW add me to the I hate fan clubs fanclub


----------



## bootstrenf

done. i need more members!!!


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> done. i need more members!!!


Just add people.

Surely they won't mind, and your lawyer needs the business. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Just add people.
> 
> Surely they won't mind, and your lawyer needs the business. :biggrin:



hmmm.... maybe i will...


----------



## Saint Baller

So who wants Kobe?


I want REAL offers


----------



## xray

Did _Dre_ pick Miller or was he kidding?


----------



## Dre

bray1967 said:


> Did _Dre_ pick Miller or was he kidding?


 Yeah I picked him.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

both picks I was aiming for gone in an instant...


----------



## Saint Baller

I wanna move up in the draft

any offers?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I wanna move up in the draft
> 
> any offers?


I got 2 picks in the 2nd and now Im desperate...


----------



## Saint Baller

what numbers?


----------



## StackAttack

lol same way I felt last night until I realized Manu was still undrafted.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> what numbers?


46 & 56


----------



## Saint Baller

I want 46


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I want 46


whats the trade?


----------



## Saint Baller

How bout my second and my 5th for your second and your 6th


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> How bout my second and my 5th for your second and your 6th


no


----------



## Saint Baller

I wanna move down, how bout you offer me.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I wanna move down, how bout you offer me.


my 2 thirds for your 2nd and 4th...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> both picks I was aiming for gone in an instant...


I think I am on the same boat... if the third one gets picked, I might as well pass on 2nd round...


----------



## Saint Baller

Dragnsmke1 said:


> my 2 thirds for your 2nd and 4th...


 I want a 2nd though


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> I want a 2nd though


how do you feel about Kobe?


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> how do you feel about Kobe?


trade you kobe straight up for carter


----------



## Saint Baller

LMFAO Your kidding me right?

Kobe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Carter

and I dont wanna trade him for anything less than a KG


----------



## StackAttack

Yeah...not sure how in hell VeN makes that offer...


----------



## Dissonance

M F F L said:


> LMFAO Your kidding me right?
> 
> *Kobe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Carter*
> 
> and I dont wanna trade him for anything less than a KG


I bet some Net fans don't feel that way


----------



## Saint Baller

Dissonance19 said:


> I bet some Net fans don't feel that way


 Try all.


----------



## Saint Baller

Oh yes! I got a steal! Co-Mag


----------



## Tersk

Bad pick, he sucks

EDIT: Nevrmind, I see the trade. Nice trade Prem


----------



## Saint Baller

How so? He's a solid player.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> How so? He's a solid player.


2nd rounds not for solid players...its for potential Superstars...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> 2nd rounds not for solid players...its for potential Superstars...


I agree


----------



## VeN

M F F L said:


> LMFAO Your kidding me right?
> 
> Kobe >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Carter
> 
> and I dont wanna trade him for anything less than a KG



lol yall know i was jk right? sheesh!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

VeN said:


> lol yall know i was jk right? sheesh!
> 
> unless you gonna do it


is that what you meant to say?


oh, yeah...AI2 is on the block...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> is that what you meant to say?
> 
> 
> oh, yeah...AI2 is on the block...


DANG IT! YOU took my Andre Iguodala ONE PICK before me.......

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> is that what you meant to say?
> 
> 
> oh, yeah...AI2 is on the block...


lol well of course if you would accept the trade id be all for it


----------



## Seuss

*TERSK,* There's an error with the picking order. You have
the Pistons with my 7th rounder even though I never traded my 7th rounder.


----------



## Seuss

Dr.Seuss said:


> *TERSK,* There's an error with the picking order. You have
> the Pistons with my 7th rounder even though I never traded my 7th rounder.



You gave Detroit my 7th, 9th and 11th rounder even though I never traded thoughs.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> You gave Detroit my 7th, 9th and 11th rounder even though I never traded thoughs.


LOL... good thing you noticed!

It was a bad copy/paste job. :biggrin: 

Don't worry. At this rate, we'll be at those rounds when next season start....


----------



## Tersk

Haha ED! You did the same thing with Memphis.

I think hes tryna sabotage it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> Haha ED! You did the same thing with Memphis.
> 
> I think hes tryna sabotage it.



did he try to rob me or something? :nonono:


----------



## Tersk

He changed your picks from round 7-12 to Los Angeles Clippers.


----------



## Premier

The current selection [#53] is available for a late second-round selection or an early third-round selection [and some form of compensation]. If interested, please PM me.


----------



## edwardcyh

Premier said:


> The current selection [#53] is available for a late second-round selection or an early third-round selection [and some form of compensation]. If interested, please PM me.


I only have middle picks in every round...


----------



## StackAttack

Kinda weird...still All-Stars left on the table...


----------



## Saint Baller

Anyone want Corey/Kobe?


----------



## StackAttack

I'm shopping Manu if anyone's interested...


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> He changed your picks from round 7-12 to Los Angeles Clippers.


Why are all these MY mistakes?

I wasn't the one that came up with the 12 round schedule.... :curse: 

I only updated 2 trades and the selections... As far as I am concerned, blame it on the server or something. If you are Milli Vanilli, you can blame it on the rain...

I am innocent until proven guilty. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> I'm shopping Manu if anyone's interested...


lol... for that kind a salary, I need a CONSISTENT performer...

Plus, wasn't he the one that gave Dirk his 3 point play?

Having said that, I'll offer you my 3rd rounder for the guy... :angel:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Who wants Jamison? PM me offers


----------



## Tersk

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Who wants Jamison? PM me offers


You need to look at the Trade thread, sorry it wasn't updated quicker.


----------



## StackAttack

I'm probably a lock for best defensive.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Jason Terry and AI2

come on people make me an offer...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Jason Terry and AI2
> 
> come on people make me an offer...


Your shopping list is too close to mine. LOL

There is still another player out there quite high up on my list... I know I won't be too surprised if you end up with him again.


----------



## StackAttack

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Jason Terry and AI2
> 
> come on people make me an offer...


I'm interested in the JET. Bowen's not being shopped but Manu is. Of course considering Manu's an All-Star caliber player and JET frankly isn't, I'd be the one receiving compensation in any deal, but I'm interested.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> I'm interested in the JET. Bowen's not being shopped but Manu is. Of course considering Manu's an All-Star caliber player and JET frankly isn't, I'd be the one receiving compensation in any deal, but I'm interested.


that might actually work on someone who didnt follow Atlanta or Dallas...


----------



## edwardcyh

IMO, JET and Manu are about the same "worth."


----------



## StackAttack

You guys think so? The JET's one of my favorite Mavs, but I wasn't BS-ing with what I said.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

StackAttack said:


> You guys think so? The JET's one of my favorite Mavs, but I wasn't BS-ing with what I said.


I think Manus ok...but the Jet can do everything Manu can do and he plays better D...also Manu doesnt have the handles that JET has:rocks em to sleep and ends it with a tear drop:...


----------



## Seed

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think Manus ok...but the Jet can do everything Manu can do and he plays better D...also Manu doesnt have the handles that JET has:rocks em to sleep and ends it with a tear drop:...


no way I think Manu has a way better D, it's just that Jet has a better scoring set


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Seed said:


> no way I think Manu has a way better D, it's just that Jet has a better scoring set


I do beleive most people would disagree...


----------



## StackAttack

In case you didn't watch the 05 Finals, Manu's an extra posession machine...he uses his quickness to make steals, and often clutch steals at that...JET's average at best on defense...


----------



## t1no

Jet has really improved on his D but come on now..


----------



## Jet

Im looking to move up in the third round... but idk about any offers I have because Im really liking my 2 players so far.


----------



## bootstrenf

looking to move up into the third round.

i have two fifth rounders and two 6th rounders.


----------



## Jet

bootstrenf said:


> looking to move up into the third round.
> 
> i have two fifth rounders and two 6th rounders.


Your trying to top me aren't you? Lol, im just kidding.


----------



## ss03

Anyone think I reached by picking either Boozer or Gordon?

Also, I'm looking to move up in the 4th round if anyone's interested..


----------



## Seuss

ss03 said:


> Anyone think I reached by picking either Boozer or Gordon?
> 
> Also, I'm looking to move up in the 4th round if anyone's interested..



Those guys would have fallen in the late 3rd. But in my opinion there have been
alot of reaches in this draft.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ss03 said:


> Anyone think I reached by picking either Boozer or Gordon?
> 
> Also, I'm looking to move up in the 4th round if anyone's interested..


Gordan wasnt a bad pick up at this point...Boozer could have waited till the 5th or 6th...


----------



## Tersk

I think Boozer is really underrated in the league/great rebounder + surprisingly passer.

Whats everyones team so far?

I ay we try to beat the SE GM draft and do all 12 rounds first


----------



## ss03

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Gordan wasnt a bad pick up at this point...Boozer could have waited till the 5th or 6th...


From the same team, IMO Boozer is better than Okur, yet Okur went right after, so 5th 6th round would be way too hopeful.


----------



## Tersk

Gordon/LeBron/Boozer

looking nice.


----------



## Saint Baller

Corey/Kobe


Looks nice


----------



## The Future7

Wade/Peja

Those slasher/shooter combinations always work out well, especially in NBA 2K6


----------



## Premier

Andrew Bogut and Gerald Wallace.

uh...looks _nice_?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ss03 said:


> From the same team, IMO Boozer is better than Okur, yet Okur went right after, so 5th 6th round would be way too hopeful.


I was actually thinking of taking Okur in the 2nd myself...then I remembered theres a bunch of players better then him who people forget about or hold some kind of personal grudge against so they dont pick em...theres still some players that should have gone in the 1st left...


----------



## ss03

There aren't really any "first round players" left, and if you consider Zach Randolph to be one of them, then man are you mistaken.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ss03 said:


> There aren't really any "first round players" left, and if you consider Zach Randolph to be one of them, then man are you mistaken.



why dont you go recheck him out...

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zach_randolph/index.html


----------



## Dissonance

Dragnsmke1 said:


> why dont you go recheck him out...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/zach_randolph/index.html



Eh, he's still not a first round player. He's more of a 2nd or 3rd round player. Maybe even later. Ask anyone else. Between the attitude problems, and what he did this yr, and type of player he is. That fg% was also horrible last 2 yrs. I mean 44 and 43%? At his position? Ew.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dissonance19 said:


> Eh, he's still not a first round player. He's more of a 2nd or 3rd round player. Maybe even later. Ask anyone else. Between the attitude problems, and what he did this yr, and type of player he is. That fg% was horrible this yr and last yr. 44 and 43%? Ew.


hes not one of the 1st rounders I was talking about...I filled a need for a contribitng big man...Ill still get one of my 1st rounders by my next 3rd rounder...weve already stated this is going to be judged by pure ability...no one cares about attitude and what not...


----------



## Dissonance

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hes not one of the 1st rounders I was talking about...I filled a need for a contribitng big man...Ill still get one of my 1st rounders by my next 3rd rounder...weve already stated this is going to be judged by pure ability...no one cares about attitude and what not...



Still. His ability hasn't been there, and the opinions of him are down right now. He's lost a lot of weight so, it could go up if he plays a lot better. He better get that fieldgoal % up.


----------



## Seuss

I got a pretty good team so far...

PG - Steve Nash
SG - 
SF - 
PF - Jermaine O'Neal
C - Memhet Okur


I'm not going to try to play to much defense. I have Nash so I might as well go for the best offensive team.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> I got a pretty good team so far...
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG -
> SF -
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal
> C - Memhet Okur
> 
> 
> I'm not going to try to play to much defense. I have Nash so I might as well go for the best offensive team.



Um, then just get a defensive SF or SG to go with that?


----------



## L

Dr.Seuss said:


> I got a pretty good team so far...
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG -
> SF -
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal
> C - Memhet Okur
> 
> 
> I'm not going to try to play to much defense. I have Nash so I might as well go for the best offensive team.


Why not get Raja Bell if possible?


----------



## Jet

Damnit I wanted Zach Randolph.. I really want to move up though.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dissonance19 said:


> Still. His ability hasn't been there, and the opinions of him are down right now. He's lost a lot of weight so, it could go up if he plays a lot better. He better get that fieldgoal % up.


since he wont be the #1 option on my squad he will be perfect...


----------



## Seuss

2dumb2live said:


> Why not get Raja Bell if possible?



I'm gonna draft whoever is the best player at the position I need. 

But Raja would be a nice pickup.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragnsmke1 said:


> since he wont be the #1 option on my squad he will be perfect...



That's true.


----------



## ss03

Dissonance19 said:


> That's true.


^ Yea

Although he's been called a ball hog by numerous teammates so even if attitude problems don't come in to play, that will.


----------



## Seed

Tersk said:


> I think Boozer is really underrated in the league/great rebounder + surprisingly passer.
> 
> Whats everyones team so far?
> 
> I ay we try to beat the SE GM draft and do all 12 rounds first


My team doesn't look too bad.

Harris/Johnson/Camby

Slashing/Shooting/Low Posting - Triangle Offense

Above Average Defenders


----------



## xray

I've been prowling all day without posting, hope you haven't minded.

I'm going to take a chance and sleep - I'm #76.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

still got 2 fourths Im willing to use to get into the 3rd...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I think its been 6 hours...


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

lol. I can't believe that the creator of this draft is going to get skipped I guess it's my pick then.


----------



## Tersk

Sorry about that! How awkward. LOL

I had school from 7-3 and then a function from 5-7:30 so I didn't come home and had no access to the internet.

Nice pick in Z-Ro


----------



## The Future7

Dammit Webber is gone.


----------



## xray

There's just not a lot of good big men in the NBA.

Man, if you happen to be 6-10, and don't smoke - you can get a job in this country.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Tersk said:


> Sorry about that! How awkward. LOL
> 
> I had school from 7-3 and then a function from 5-7:30 so I didn't come home and had no access to the internet.
> 
> Nice pick in Z-Ro



thank you...like I tried to tell em...people are letting thier little personal bias get in the way of making good selections...


----------



## ss03

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thank you...like I tried to tell em...people are letting thier little personal bias get in the way of making good selections...


Not really, one of the main reasons I didn't like it was because its a good 3rd round pick, but I thought that was one of the "should've been pick in the 1st" guys.


----------



## StackAttack

Kinda weird Zydrunas fell this far, the guy's a 2-time All-Star and the 3rd best center in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ss03 said:


> Not really, one of the main reasons I didn't like it was because its a good 3rd round pick, but I thought that was one of the "should've been pick in the 1st" guys.


nope, Ill be getting one of them in a few picks...like I said I still needed a big man and Zach is a 20-10 guy...he would have been a great early 2nd round pick though:

KG:21-12 
TD:18-11
Dirk:27-9
EB:24-10
DH:16-13
YM:22-10
CB:23-9
PG:20-9
JO:20-9

all 1st rounders...and I get with a 3rd?!! 
ZR:18-8

not to mention the seasons before that he had 20-10 followed by 19-10?


----------



## ss03

Dragnsmke1 said:


> nope, Ill be getting one of them in a few picks...like I said I still needed a big man and Zach is a 20-10 guy...


I think I know who you're talking about, well possibly, but I think anyone you're considering is still a second round pick at best.


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> Kinda weird Zydrunas fell this far, the guy's a 2-time All-Star and the 3rd best center in the Eastern Conference.


I had him penciled in for a possibility, but he's got bad feet.


----------



## bootstrenf

whoever got josh smith got a great pick...


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> whoever got josh smith got a great pick...


Who let Premier into this draft?! :curse::curse:


----------



## bootstrenf

gerald wallace pick was another great one...


----------



## Saint Baller

boots 


I WANT DIRK


----------



## bootstrenf

give me kobe, straight up. i mean, kobe went #2 and dirk went #5. i know you want dirk, so...


----------



## edwardcyh

Rashard Lewis is on the table...

I am looking for Rashard Lewis and my 5th rounder for a 3rd and 4th rounder.


----------



## Saint Baller

Kobe for Dirk straight up isnt fair, I'd want a second player thats good too and I know you wouldnt wanna put Arenas in the deal.

Any other way for me to get Dirk without giving up Kobe?


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> Kobe for Dirk straight up isnt fair, I'd want a second player thats good too and I know you wouldnt wanna put Arenas in the deal.
> 
> Any other way for me to get Dirk without giving up Kobe?


no way you can get dirk without giving up kobe.

get elton brand from the new jazzy nets. i know that he told me that kobe was one of the people he'd consider trading for. he doesn't even want dirk.


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> *Rashard Lewis is on the table...
> 
> I am looking for Rashard Lewis and my 5th rounder for a 3rd and 4th rounder.*


Still looking...


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> Still looking...


Got a deal. Thanks!


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Got a deal. Thanks!


Glad you got it done, sorry I couldn't comply.


----------



## bootstrenf

hasn't it been over six hours since the last pick?


----------



## bootstrenf

last pick was made at 7:35am by premier. the next person had until 1:35pm to make his/her pick. i think the next person can pick now...


----------



## Tersk

Updated, NJN skipped.

What does everyone think of my team? I'm looking to get some more picks here

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Ray Allen
PF: Tim Duncan


----------



## Dissonance

Tersk said:


> Updated, NJN skipped.
> 
> What does everyone think of my team? I'm looking to get some more picks here
> 
> PG: Deron Williams
> SG: Ray Allen
> PF: Tim Duncan



Love the inside out combo of Duncan and Ray Allen.

Williams hasn't peaked yet obviously, but with those two, it may speed up the process.


----------



## bootstrenf

Tersk said:


> Updated, NJN skipped.
> 
> What does everyone think of my team? I'm looking to get some more picks here
> 
> PG: Deron Williams
> SG: Ray Allen
> PF: Tim Duncan



love allen/duncan

thought you reached a bit for deron. i thought there were better players out there.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> love allen/duncan
> 
> thought you reached a bit for deron. i thought there were better players out there.


My thoughts as well. Duncan and Ray-Ray are the bomb. :banana:


----------



## ss03

Ray + Duncan should do a good job, and Deron Williams is good, but I think because you have Ray Allen and Tim Duncan, you should have gotten either a more proven, or more experienced point guard because by the time--if ever--Deron becomes the star people expect him to be, Tim Duncan and Ray Allen will be old/retiring and so you're more of a win now team. 

^ Holy run on sentence

Basically, I think FOR YOUR TEAM there were better options, and even for another team, I still think after last year, Deron is still a 4th rounder or late 3rd at best. You've got good pieces and a good balance coming along though.


----------



## The Future7

I think the Duncan, Ray, Deron thing will work out well. With Ray and TD you dont really need the PG to do much. With this team he's just being asked to pass the ball and play Defense.


----------



## xray

I realize I should be patiently waiting... :wait: 

...but  would somebody pick !! :curse: :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I realize I should be patiently waiting... :wait:
> 
> ...but  would somebody pick !! :curse: :curse:


LOL... that's WHAT I AM SAYING!


----------



## ghoti

I guarantee you that the second I can pick I will.

I am sweating right now and I want to pick my guy!!


----------



## bootstrenf

t1no is always around, surprising he hasn't picked yet...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Rashard Lewis is on the table...
> 
> I am looking for Rashard Lewis and my 5th rounder for a 3rd and 4th rounder.


I think you made a huge mistake in breaking up Rashard and Amare...


----------



## Seuss

Tersk, are you ever going to fix that error? Pistons still have my 7th, 9th and 11th rounder.

Can you fix it? It's annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## t1no

ummmhhh...who should i pick heh.


----------



## bootstrenf

t1no said:


> ummmhhh...who should i pick heh.


 you have 58 minutes to decide...


----------



## L

editted.


----------



## bootstrenf

t1no said:


> ummmhhh...who should i pick heh.



take mark madsen, i heard he's been working out, and looks great. some nba insiders are calling him the next eric piatkowski.

some realistic averages:

25ppg/15rpg/10apg/10spg/12bpg/60%fg/95%ft/50%3pt

go ahead, take him before someone else does...


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> take mark madsen, i heard he's been working out, and looks great. some nba insiders are calling him the next eric piatkowski.
> 
> some realistic averages:
> 
> *25ppg/15rpg/10apg/3spg/5bpg/60%fg/95%ft/50%3pt*
> 
> go ahead, take him before someone else does...


:laugh:


----------



## ZÆ

Just saw I am on the clock, I didn't get a PM and I wasn't home all doay today. Sorry guys, I'll pick now.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think you made a huge mistake in breaking up Rashard and Amare...


I am going a different route.

My plan will be revealed soon.... after 4th round. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> I am going a different route.
> 
> My plan will be revealed soon.... after 4th round. :biggrin:


Half of my plan is already taken shape. :biggrin: 

1st Round: Amare Stoudemire (C - F)
2nd Round: Rashard Lewis (F) TRADED
*3rd Round: Stephon Marbury (G)
3th Round: Eddy Curry (C - F)*

Notice Curry and Amare can both swing Center and PF?


----------



## ghoti

This draft is my favorite so far.

I am having the most fun.

(I just celebrated and pumped my fist!) 

This is making the offseason more tolerable.


----------



## Saint Baller

Trying to get a 3rd rounder, PM me offers I want a 3rd rounder


----------



## Saint Baller

ghoti said:


> This draft is my favorite so far.
> 
> I am having the most fun.
> 
> (I just celebrated and pumped my fist!)
> 
> This is making the offseason more tolerable.


 :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh

ghoti said:


> This draft is my favorite so far.
> 
> I am having the most fun.
> 
> (I just celebrated and pumped my fist!)
> 
> This is making the offseason more tolerable.


I agree.

Maybe the crowd involved in this GM Draft is more fun or something? LOL...

Or maybe most people in the Draft don't know what they are doing so there are plenty of "good deals" found. :clap: :clap:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> This draft is my favorite so far.
> 
> I am having the most fun.
> 
> (I just celebrated and pumped my fist!)
> 
> This is making the offseason more tolerable.


Your just mad because I have the better team in the Nets forum.


----------



## Saint Baller

Yeah just like my Kobe deal


----------



## Saint Baller

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Your just madbecause I have the better team in the Nets forum.


 :rofl:


----------



## ghoti

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Your just madbecause I have the better team in the Nets forum.


You have foul machines and I have Dwyane Wade. That is just too easy.

This draft is way cooler.

I don't even know what position anybody on my team plays, and I watch them all the time!


----------



## Saint Baller

ghoti said:


> You have foul machines and I have Dwyane Wade. That is just too easy.
> 
> This draft is way cooler.
> 
> I don't even know what position anybody on my team plays, and I watch them all the time!


 Yeah you got the guy that makes the refs blow their whistles over nothing :bsmile:


----------



## edwardcyh

M F F L said:


> Yeah you got the guy that makes the refs blow their whistles over nothing :bsmile:


Dude... they were completely legitimate calls on phantoms. That's why people kept on referring to them as "phantom calls."

:clown:


----------



## ZÆ

ghoti said:


> You have foul machines and I have Dwyane Wade. That is just too easy.
> 
> This draft is way cooler.
> 
> I don't even know what position anybody on my team plays, and I watch them all the time!


You notice I don't have a SG to stop Wade yet? Well we would just leave him wide open and hed still get thoes calls so it really dosen't matter.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

anyone looking to make a deal?


----------



## Saint Baller

Dragnsmke1 said:


> anyone looking to make a deal?


 Drag I want your 3rd rounder, hit me with an offer


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> I am going a different route.
> 
> My plan will be revealed soon.... after 4th round. :biggrin:


I stole Andre...you stole Stephon...were even...


----------



## The Future7

Im glad you guys took Steph and Francis, their both good picks especially this far into the draft. Now I dont have work my brain on who I will be picking


----------



## StackAttack

I want Stevie.


----------



## Saint Baller

As do I


----------



## Dragnsmke1

does anyone realize how good my team is shaping up to be?!!


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> does anyone realize how good my team is shaping up to be?!!


Right now I would just say your team is alright. But you're the GM so you know what your offense will be. Francis and Terry to me might not work well.


----------



## Saint Baller

That's what I'm thinking... I'd trade for a big man right now or a bigger 2 guard...


----------



## The Future7

Yea thats another thing, you have some good assets to trade.


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> does anyone realize how good my team is shaping up to be?!!


In Steve Francis and Jason Terry, you have two good scorers who need the ball to be effective. Other than that, I like Randolph.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> In Steve Francis and Jason Terry, you have two good scorers who need the ball to be effective. Other than that, I like Randolph.


you might want to recheck Terrys' assist totals before he got into the Mavs "pass it to Dirk and wait" offense...5 per game and the season before he became a Mav: 7.4...


----------



## Dre

damn...when am I gonna get to pick again....


----------



## bootstrenf

damn you ghoti...


----------



## bootstrenf

no soup for you.


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> damn you ghoti...


I'm just glad I pick before you!


----------



## bootstrenf

ghoti said:


> I'm just glad I pick before you!



after the first trade i made, everyone picks before me.


----------



## ghoti

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you might want to recheck Terrys' assist totals before he got into the Mavs "pass it to Dirk and wait" offense...5 per game and the season before he became a Mav: 7.4...


To get those assists, he will need the ball.


----------



## xray

Now we're rolling...!! :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

Dragnsmke1 said:


> you might want to recheck Terrys' assist totals before he got into the Mavs "pass it to Dirk and wait" offense...5 per game and the season before he became a Mav: 7.4...


His assist totals in Atlanta were high because his shot selection at the time was horrible and so the coach forced him to pass instead. It got better towards the end though.

His assists were higher in Dallas the first year but his scoring was lower, meaning he can't do both, and one of the reasons his assists were higher the first season in Dallas was becase he resportedly tried to play a "Steve Nash style game" when he first came to the mavs.

He's still a great player though, but just wouldn't work alongside Steve Francis.

OH and I knew you were talking about Stephon (well pretty sure) when I said the guy you're thinking of is probably a mid-late second rounder, and he is.


----------



## The Future7

Oh great the 2 PGs I wanted are picked right next to each other


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ghoti said:


> To get those assists, he will need the ball.


doesnt everybody? did they switch to a hockey type assist count?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

ss03 said:


> His assist totals in Atlanta were high because his shot selection at the time was horrible and so the coach forced him to pass instead. It got better towards the end though.
> 
> His assists were higher in Dallas the first year but his scoring was lower, meaning he can't do both, and one of the reasons his assists were higher the first season in Dallas was becase he resportedly tried to play a "Steve Nash style game" when he first came to the mavs.
> 
> He's still a great player though, but just wouldn't work alongside Steve Francis.
> 
> OH and I knew you were talking about Stephon (well pretty sure) when I said the guy you're thinking of is probably a mid-late second rounder, and he is.


Terrys' assist totals were high becuase he passed the ball? o.k. Ill let you tell me how thats a bad thing...
He had a bad shot selection? A guard with 44% career shooting %?thats considered bad shot selection?

He wasnt that he was playing like Nash, he was playing like the point guard Nelly wanted...If I have to keep Francis, Then Terrys not required to score. He has a big man in Randolph to get the ball to, a high flyer In AI2, and a slasher in Francis. Hell only have to score a couple of baskets to keep the D honest...

Stevie Franchise isnt staying on this squad...hes an asset...It was Stephon I was reffering to and if you think that hes not worthy of a 1st round pick when Steve Nash is then you know nothing about Marbury's game...


----------



## Tersk

Some nice picks. I cant wait for my next one.


----------



## Dissonance

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Terrys' assist totals were high becuase he passed the ball? o.k. Ill let you tell me how thats a bad thing...
> He had a bad shot selection? A guard with 44% career shooting %?thats considered bad shot selection?
> 
> He wasnt that he was playing like Nash, he was playing like the point guard Nelly wanted...If I have to keep Francis, Then Terrys not required to score. He has a big man in Randolph to get the ball to, a high flyer In AI2, and a slasher in Francis. Hell only have to score a couple of baskets to keep the D honest...
> 
> Stevie Franchise isnt staying on this squad...hes an asset...It was Stephon I was reffering to and if you think that hes not worthy of a 1st round pick when Steve Nash is then you know nothing about Marbury's game...


Marbury's game, is putting up numbers, and your team still wins nothing... That's his game.


----------



## VC4MVP

Who here can i pm my picks, because i wont be up when it is my turn, and it will result in me getting skipped?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

VC4MVP said:


> Who here can i pm my picks, because i wont be up when it is my turn, and it will result in me getting skipped?


I think its your turn right now and has been for a few hours...

edit: nevermind...I was wrong...I would send em to Tersk


----------



## VC4MVP

No, its jet's pick, im right after him. So can i pm my top 2 to u or someone else, so after he picks or gets skipped u can pick for me?


----------



## VC4MVP

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think its your turn right now and has been for a few hours...
> 
> edit: nevermind...I was wrong...I would send em to Tersk


ok.


----------



## Seuss

Thoughts on my team....

PG - Steve Nash
SG - 
SF - Tayshaun Prince
PF - Jermaine O'Neal
C - Memhet Okur


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Thoughts on my team....
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG -
> SF - Tayshaun Prince
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal
> C - Memhet Okur



Nash needs to grow his back

you need a SG

Prince needs to eat more.

O'Neal needs a better trainer to keep him healthy

Memhet Okur needs to do something with hair. It always looks like he just got out of bed when I see him.


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Nash needs to grow his back
> 
> you need a SG
> 
> Prince needs to eat more.
> 
> O'Neal needs a better trainer to keep him healthy
> 
> Memhet Okur needs to do something with hair. It always looks like he just got out of bed when I see him.



Nash, Prince, O'Neal all decided to shave their heads for better arrow dynamics. Memhet will be forced to when the season starts.


----------



## Dissonance

Dr.Seuss said:


> Nash, Prince, O'Neal all decided to shave their heads for better arrow dynamics. Memhet will be forced to when the season starts.



A haircut will only solve Okur's problem though haha.


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Thoughts on my team....
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG -
> SF - Tayshaun Prince
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal
> C - Memhet Okur


As of right now, I think you have the best line-up in out of all of the teams.

You are one SF above me....


----------



## Tersk

I'm looking for upcoming picks. Willing to give later round depth.


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> I'm looking for upcoming picks. Willing to give later round depth.


Aren't we all trying to do just that? LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh

We are almost done with round 3...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> We are almost done with round 3...


by the time we get to the 5th everyone will have lost interest...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> by the time we get to the 5th everyone will have lost interest...


That's why we should shorten the time some more.


----------



## bootstrenf

premier is taking all my players. or at least the ones i would have picked, seeing that i don't have a pick until the fifth round...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> premier is taking all my players. or at least the ones i would have picked, seeing that i don't have a pick until the fifth round...


You don't have a pick until the 5th round? I thought 3rd and 4th are the most important rounds in this draft....

On the other hand, Tayshaun wasn't picked until the end of 3rd (completely slipped under the radar), so you might still find some bargains with 5th rounders.

Good luck.


----------



## Steez

Just picked up Dalembert... a line up of Dalembert, Odom, Billups so far... thats good considering I signed up so late I think


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Steez said:


> Just picked up Dalembert... a line up of Dalembert, Odom, Billups so far... thats good considering I signed up so late I think


I was really hoping he would fall through the cracks...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I was really hoping he would fall through the cracks...


I don't think we have any more quality centers left in the draft, maybe except for Dallas' own...

I was hoping to pick up Nocioni in the 4th.....


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> I don't think we have any more quality centers left in the draft, maybe except for Dallas' own...
> 
> I was hoping to pick up Nocioni in the 4th.....


there are 3 quality cenetrs left...I will not name them until later...


----------



## Saint Baller

Man, since my first trade I havent been choosing any body!!!

I want a BIG or a Point PM me offers


----------



## The Future7

Bonzi Wells is on the block


----------



## Steez

MFFL... you like Dalembert?


----------



## Saint Baller

Hmmm... I'm interested...


----------



## Steez

Hmm... so am I....
lol


----------



## Saint Baller

AIM me


----------



## Jet

Idk... is Marion more of a power forward, because I wanted him for a SF. I thought he was more of a SF until these last couple seasons. lol yeah, im pathetic, I dont know what positions my players play lmao


----------



## The Future7

Marion is a SF that can be used as a PF because of his versatility.


----------



## bootstrenf

hey mffl, is dirk flipping off the crowd in your avy?


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> Bonzi Wells is on the block


Are you shopping your 91st pick too?


----------



## The Future7

Just so yall know why I havent picked yet, im shopping Bonzi and the next pick around


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> Are you shopping your 91st pick too?


yup.


----------



## edwardcyh

The Future7 said:


> yup.


Want the pick, but don't want Bonzi though....


----------



## Saint Baller

bootstrenf said:


> hey mffl, is dirk flipping off the crowd in your avy?


 He just drained a 3 and then pumps his fist


----------



## edwardcyh

M F F L said:


> Man, since my first trade I havent been choosing any body!!!
> 
> I want a BIG or a Point PM me offers


I'll give you something to think about:

Eddie Curry, Stephon Marbury and one of my 4th rounder (#109) for Kobe, 5th rounder (#128), and 12th rounder (#353)


----------



## Saint Baller

No thanks


----------



## edwardcyh

M F F L said:


> No thanks


Cool... then your wait continues. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

Oh yea Bonzi will be gone tonight, if the person get on.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

M F F L said:


> No thanks


bet you thought Corey would have more pull round here, huh?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> bet you thought Corey would have more pull round here, huh?


LOL... D'OH!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

hey Ed...can you or someone with the time and energy, make a thread that keeps the teams/owners with what players they actually have on thier team...it gets confusing using the draft thread...how am I supposed to make a move when I dont know whos "really" has what?


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hey Ed...can you or someone with the time and energy, make a thread that keeps the teams/owners with what players they actually have on thier team...it gets confusing using the draft thread...how am I supposed to make a move when I dont know whos "really" has what?


Yea we really need one of those


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hey Ed...can you or someone with the time and energy, make a thread that keeps the teams/owners with what players they actually have on thier team...it gets confusing using the draft thread...how am I supposed to make a move when I dont know whos "really" has what?


ummm... yeah! We need one of those!

I'll see what I can put together tonight. I wouldn't hold my breath though. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> ummm... yeah! We need one of those!
> 
> I'll see what I can put together tonight. I wouldn't hold my breath though. :biggrin:


That would cost, if it were me.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> That would cost, if it were me.


Didn't Stern fine you 75 bucks?

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hey Ed...can you or someone with the time and energy, make a thread that keeps the teams/owners with what players they actually have on thier team...it gets confusing using the draft thread...how am I supposed to make a move when I dont know whos "really" has what?


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3875754#post3875754


----------



## Premier

The current selection is available. I would like to move down 1-10 spots. PM.


----------



## VeN

Dr.Seuss said:


> Nash, Prince, O'Neal all decided to shave their heads for better arrow dynamics. Memhet will be forced to when the season starts.



aero and rate my squad lol


----------



## Premier

Premier said:


> The current selection is available. I would like to move down 1-10 spots. PM.


Still available.


----------



## StackAttack

Nobody needs to tell me I got screwed with that trade, I was aware of it as I accepted, I just really wanted to grab Miller and he told me this was his final offer. Miller probably wouldn't have been around by my pick. Plus, I'm already a lock for best defensive I'd imagine, I'm content with that.


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> Nobody needs to tell me I got screwed with that trade, I was aware of it as I accepted, I just really wanted to grab Miller and he told me this was his final offer. Miller probably wouldn't have been around by my pick. Plus, I'm already a lock for best defensive I'd imagine, I'm content with that.


LOL!

VERY NICE!


----------



## StackAttack

LOL...I totally forgot I already had a small forward. Ahahahaha...I guess Manu can play the point or something and Miller can play the 2...hahaha...


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> LOL...I totally forgot I already had a small forward. Ahahahaha...I guess Manu can play the point or something and Miller can play the 2...hahaha...


This might actually not be a bad move because plenty of teams don't have a SF yet (myself included). This could be a nice bargaining chip for you.

:cheers:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

i THINK cOREY mAGGETTE WAS ALREADY SELECTED...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> i THINK cOREY mAGGETTE WAS ALREADY SELECTED...


And... you are right!


----------



## edwardcyh

PM sent to:

Cleveland Cavaliers - VC4MVP (bad selection)

Washington Wizards - Jet (she's on the clock)

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

Andrea Bargnani taken early 4th round... :jawdrop: 

Bet none of you guys saw that coming! :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7

edwardcyh said:


> Andrea Bargnani taken early 4th round... :jawdrop:
> 
> Bet none of you guys saw that coming! :biggrin:


Shocked the hell out of me or maybe I was confused on why he was chosen so early.


----------



## bootstrenf

i like it when people make bad picks, it leaves better players for the rest of us to pick.


----------



## Stinger

-.0

I didn't really see anyone else I liked. There are just some players still on the board who's game I personally don't like. Marvin Williams? Shane Battier? Nah.

I left them for you, you can have them. Better players on the board? Not seein' them.


----------



## xray

Darko - wow. :jawdrop:


----------



## Stinger

Not a lot of good centers out there.


----------



## edwardcyh

People are all going big with the picks. I had my share of bigs already. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Stinger said:


> Not a lot of good centers out there.


What's that got to do with Darko? :whoknows:


----------



## MemphisX

Darko is my guy for this season.

Now I have a good, young frontline....a tough as nails PG...and a wing scorer.

PG Kirk Hinrich
SG
SF Caron Butler
PF Pau Gasol
C Darko Milicic


We are real close and without making any trades.


----------



## edwardcyh

I would use Darko as my Center...










You wouldn't? :clown:


----------



## Stinger

bray1967 said:


> What's that got to do with Darko? :whoknows:


Because he was going to use him as his center...


----------



## Premier

The current selection [#105] is available for a package of multiple fifths [I would also trade another pick to compensate] or a late-fourth and an early-fifth [once again, you would receieve another pick].


----------



## StackAttack

I don't pick till the 9th round...I sure ****ed myself up good. 

Mike Miller's on the block, and maybe Manu for the right place. I want Chauncey desperately so I'd officially be the best defensive team. Maybe both for Chauncey and a fourth or fifth.


----------



## StackAttack

Another rookie?


----------



## StackAttack

So Steez says Chauncey's not up for trade. Any offers for Miller and Manu?


----------



## edwardcyh

StackAttack said:


> So Steez says Chauncey's not up for trade. Any offers for Miller and Manu?


You willing to move Ben? :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack

EDIT: You...never...read this. :banana:


----------



## Seed

Looking to move up to 4th round or a high 5th rounder PM me offers all players up for trades


----------



## Saint Baller

I want Camby...


----------



## Dre

Thanks for PMing me, whoever was in front of me. Don't believe this bull****.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*I thought we couldnt choose rookies...*


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *I thought we couldnt choose rookies...*


Read the rules it says we can


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> Thanks for PMing me, whoever was in front of me. Don't believe this bull****.


Sorry to hear that dude...

I know you frequent the forum and realize you got skipped. I thought you were working out a trade of some sort....

I know I haven't forgotten to PM the person after me. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

In case anybody hasn't checked out the updated team and player list, it's located here. It does have some interesting development. There is a team with 6 players drafted already (Premier - huge thanks to StackAttack). Obviously, having 6 players doesn't mean he'll win the draft, but it certainly means he's already working on the bench players.

Kudos to Premier! :clap: 

Houston Rockets (myself) and Memphis Grizzlies (Dragnsmke1) both come in with 5 players. So it's safe to say their starting line-up's have taken shape. Unless major trades come in...

Most teams have 3-4 players drafted (right on pace) and 2 teams have 2 players drafted: Los Angeles Clippers (bootsrenf) and New Orleans Hornets (M F F L) Yes. Both players on their teams are 1st rounders (superstars!?!?), so we will see if these superstars will have the supporting cast they need....

People might be losing interest in the draft now, but I personally think this is where it gets exciting. We are no longer dealing with the big-names; instead, we are dealing with the above-average to average players. *This is where we test our NBA player knowledge and our love of the game.*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

What dose everyone think of my team so far?

C - Nenad Krstic
PF - Dwight Howard
SF - 
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Mike James


----------



## Steez

StackAttack said:


> So Steez says Chauncey's not up for trade. Any offers for Miller and Manu?


I said if Ben is involved, he is up for trade...


----------



## StackAttack

Gah, I wanted Mike James...oh well...I guess the pick's up for grabs...who wants it?


----------



## StackAttack

Steez said:


> I said if Ben is involved, he is up for trade...


My goal is to have Ben, Bruce, and Chauncey on the same team so I'm definitely best defensive. I'm willing to give you everything except for Ben and Bruce, including Ginobili, the current pick, and any picks in later rounds.


----------



## StackAttack

Hmm...debating between picking a PG or a PF...


----------



## The Future7

Wow 3 people have been skipped. I will be making my pick soon.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Wow 3 people have been skipped. I will be making my pick soon.


We are now on pick 120.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Has everyone forgotten about PMing the person ahead of them? I missed my pick because people haven't been PMing the next person. :curse:


----------



## L

Um, how much time do the warriors have left? I want to pick soon.


----------



## L

hmm, ive sent ss03 2 pms telling him that the next two pics are his and he needs to hurry. I sent the first pm @ 3:55 pm yesterday(Aug.6). I sent a new one right now(Aug.7 @ 12:15 am). Hmm, that being said, he had over 6 hours to pick right?


----------



## Tersk

Looking at EST time.

You had the 119th pick at 4:06 PM yesterday
You had the 122nd pick at 12:30 AM today

That is eight and a half hours. 

C'mon guys, it's really simple maths.


----------



## StackAttack

Rafer and Manu are being shopped...you'd think someone would want Manu but I haven't gotten a single offer...


----------



## xray

StackAttack said:


> ...you'd think someone would want Manu but I haven't gotten a single offer...


...Ok, I'll give you Troy Murphy and #136 for Manu.

Happy? :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

i think i got enough 3pt shooters now.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i think i got enough 3pt shooters now.


But you don't have Raja Bell! :biggrin:


----------



## L

Tersk said:


> Looking at EST time.
> 
> You had the 119th pick at 4:06 PM yesterday
> You had the 122nd pick at 12:30 AM today
> 
> That is eight and a half hours.
> 
> C'mon guys, it's really simple maths.


Whoops. Should i erase my pick now or something. I messed things up :hurl:


----------



## L

Willing to trade korver or Posey. Pm me offers.


----------



## StackAttack

Don't want either, but I do want Wilcox...


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> Don't want either, but I do want Wilcox...


Who do you have?


----------



## StackAttack

Manu, Rafer, Ben, and Bowen.

I'd be willing to do Rafer and picks.


----------



## L

StackAttack said:


> Manu, Rafer, Ben, and Bowen.
> 
> I'd be willing to do Rafer and picks.


Sorry, but i would want a big in return if i trade Wilcox.


----------



## StackAttack

2dumb2live said:


> Sorry, but i would want a big in return if i trade Wilcox.


Damn, the only big I have is Ben and he ain't going anywhere.


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk..

I got Shane Battier already. Please re-select.

:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

i know it's off topis, but how did tersk get negative points? i didn't even know someone could do that.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i know it's off topis, but how did tersk get negative points? i didn't even know someone could do that.


You can donate to admin.


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> You can donate to admin.


thanks.

now, does anyone want vlad radman?


----------



## xray

Was Battier the first to be selected twice?


----------



## L

bray1967 said:


> Was Battier the first to be selected twice?


Maggete was picked twice, but thankfully it was noticed and corrected.

Why do you hate Bunny?!


----------



## xray

2dumb2live said:


> Maggete was picked twice, but thankfully it was noticed and corrected.


If they were to visit this site, they'd probably get a big head. :biggrin: 



2dumb2live said:


> Why do you hate Bunny?!


It's my right as an American. :clown:


----------



## StackAttack

lol I selected Mike James, who was picked 2 picks before me. Then i changed it to Drew Gooden, who was picked the pick before me. I ended up going with Alston


----------



## ss03

StackAttack said:


> Damn, the only big I have is Ben and he ain't going anywhere.


Well, considering it's now the 5th round, and your best offensive player may very well end up being Manu Ginobli, even for a defense oriented team you should consider some sort of trade for more offense.

I have my starting 5, all but my first pick will probably be called a reach though! I think we should re-evaluate the teams after the 06-07 season. By that I mean keep the same draft results and redo the polls and such to see if a year makes a difference to the teams.


----------



## bootstrenf

i know the draft is incomplete, and the teams aren't set yet, but who do you think has the best team so far?

1. rockets
3 way tie for 2nd: sonics, blazers, nets.

your opinions?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i know the draft is incomplete, and the teams aren't set yet, but who do you think has the best team so far?
> 
> 1. rockets
> 3 way tie for 2nd: sonics, blazers, nets.
> 
> your opinions?


I know I love your assessment! lol... 

Of course, the fact that I am Rocket's GM doesn't have anything to do with it....

:angel:


----------



## L

My team is the worst


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> My team is the worst


The whole Kobe trade up/down scnerio didn't help...


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> The whole Kobe trade up/down scnerio didn't help...


Yeah, i know.


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> My team is the worst



yeah. didn't want to mention it, for fear of offending, but since you said it first, i must agree.

however, considering this was your first draft, your team doesn't look too bad...


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> yeah. didn't want to mention it, for fear of offending, but since you said it first, i must agree.
> 
> however, considering this was your first draft, your team doesn't look too bad...


I actually entered another gm draft in the nba association forum, and was doing pretty well. I had Jermaine O'Neal, along with 2 2nd rounders and 2 4th rounders..however the creator of that draft quit and its left untouched and still in limbo......I thought i was going to do good but it got canceled! :curse:


----------



## L

I can still recover a bit, i just need to get lucky on a trade. I really want a wing player that can drive and dunk. I dont want all these shooters!(Posey is enough)

Maybe I can trade AI and Wilcox for a allstar calibur big and good point. But it seems near impossible since good big man are hard to get.


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> I can still recover a bit, i just need to get lucky on a trade. I really want a wing player that can drive and dunk. I dont want all these shooters!(Posey is enough)
> 
> Maybe I can trade AI and Wilcox for a allstar calibur big and good point. But it seems near impossible since good big man are hard to get.


You already have Zo as a big...


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> You already have Zo as a big...


As a nets fan, I despise ZO. But im talking about a low post scorer. Wilcox reminds more of a stronger version of kmart. Both Zo and Wilcox are great off the ball, which suits AI well, but i think having a big man that has great low post moves might help more than AI. I dont know.


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> I actually entered another gm draft in the nba association forum, and was doing pretty well. I had Jermaine O'Neal, along with 2 2nd rounders and 2 4th rounders..however the creator of that draft quit and its left untouched and still in limbo......I thought i was going to do good but it got canceled! :curse:



i'm in that "other" league also. it sucks. look at my sig. i was able to snag cp3 with the 23rd pick, and i was very happy, but then you know what happened...


good luck with the rest of the draft. you will need to make a few trades to make your team more competetive, but you should just draft your players, and trade player for player rather than trading picks. it would probably make things a lot simpler...


----------



## Tersk

Gay, Battier was selected.

I'm sorry, I picked then bailed to school.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

bootstrenf said:


> i know the draft is incomplete, and the teams aren't set yet, but who do you think has the best team so far?
> 
> 1. rockets
> 3 way tie for 2nd: sonics, blazers, nets.
> 
> your opinions?


C'mon now. No Love for my team?

Magloire
Brand
Jamison
Peterson
Miller
6th man-Mobley


----------



## Tersk

Deron Williams
Ray Allen
Charlie Villeunueva
Tim Duncan


----------



## ZÆ

Tersk said:


> Deron Williams
> Ray Allen
> Charlie Villeunueva
> Tim Duncan


Looking good, CV gives you options to draft BPA with your next pick because He can play eather PF or SF, that way you can take a center or small forward and put Duncan at the 4 or 5. great pick


----------



## bootstrenf

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Looking good, CV gives you options to draft BPA with your next pick because He can play eather PF or SF, that way you can take a center or small forward and put Duncan at the 4 or 5. great pick


except, he was already picked previously.


----------



## ZÆ

bootstrenf said:


> except, he was already picked previously.


ya, lol I see that now.


----------



## Stinger

Charlie!! Has no eyebrows.


----------



## bootstrenf

hey mffl!!! you got another pick. you have back to back picks in the 5th round.


----------



## bootstrenf

i've discovered that it sucks picking late, because the majority of gms have their starting five set, and are not overly enthused by the late round picks. which in turn leads to gms taking up max time, or taking up the max time, and not even picking and getting skipped. this sucks.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> i've discovered that it sucks picking late, because the majority of gms have their starting five set, and are not overly enthused by the late round picks. which in turn leads to gms taking up max time, or taking up the max time, and not even picking and getting skipped. this sucks.


Yeah, I'm not one to trade so I've got 3 players while some have their 5, as you said. 

But this isn't the most important thing in life for me. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Yeah, I'm not one to trade so I've got 3 players while some have their 5, as you said.
> 
> But this isn't the most important thing in life for me. :biggrin:



what are you implying? that i am a geek on a computer, with no life? if you are, then you are completely right... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

dammit, some one is going to quote me, and put that in their sig. i refuse to edit, and stand by what i say...


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> dammit, some one is going to quote me, and put that in their sig. i refuse to edit, and stand by what i say...


Is this a dare, or what? :nah:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Is this a dare, or what? :nah:


Sounds like a dare... smells like a dare... then it MUST be a dare.

:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Is this a dare, or what? :nah:



you're in my club, you wouldn't do that to me. would you? honestly, i wouldn't really mind. :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

your lack of response is worrying me a bit. i hope you didn't click "user cp" and then click on "edit signature". copying and pasting?


----------



## ZÆ

C - Nenad Krstic
PF - Dwight Howard
SF - Adam Morrison
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Mike James

thoughts?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> your lack of response is worrying me a bit. i hope you didn't click "user cp" and then click on "edit signature". copying and pasting?


Good thing for you our phones starting ringing...at the end of the day, I make money from sales - not quotes. :buddies:


----------



## xray

THE TAKEOVER said:


> C - Nenad Krstic
> PF - Dwight Howard
> SF - Adam Morrison
> SG - Larry Hughes
> PG - Mike James
> 
> thoughts?


Nice frontcourt. The only hole I would worry about on offense is if James was pressured by a quicker point. Other than that, who would guard a McGrady or Kobe-like offensive player? 

But you've got a playoff team. :cheers:


----------



## ZÆ

bray1967 said:


> Nice frontcourt. The only hole I would worry about on offense is if James was pressured by a quicker point. Other than that, who would guard a McGrady or Kobe-like offensive player?
> 
> But you've got a playoff team. :cheers:


Hughes is a great defender, he can guard Kobe and McGrady etc. I have a good backup SF and PG in mind for the upcomming rounds.


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Nice frontcourt. The only hole I would worry about on offense is if James was pressured by a quicker point. Other than that, who would guard a McGrady or Kobe-like offensive player?
> 
> But you've got a playoff team. :cheers:



right on.

you need a backup pure point.


----------



## xray

bray1967 said:


> Nice frontcourt. The only hole I would worry about on offense is if James was pressured by a *quicker point*. Other than that, who would guard a *McGrady* or Kobe-like offensive player?
> 
> But you've got a playoff team. :cheers:


I guess I was bragging that I had McGrady and a quicker point. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I guess I was bragging that I had McGrady and a quicker point. :angel:


Is T-Mac on the table?

:biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Is T-Mac on the table?
> 
> :biggrin:


Houston Rockets - edwardcyh PM
Amare Stoudemire
Stephon Marbury
Eddy Curry
Shane Battier
Raja Bell

mmm...no. :naughty:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Houston Rockets - edwardcyh PM
> Amare Stoudemire
> Stephon Marbury
> Eddy Curry
> Shane Battier
> Raja Bell
> 
> mmm...no. :naughty:


The deal is Stephon Marbury for T-Mac, but, if you act now, I'll throw in Raja Bell as a bonus gift. That's TWO (2) guards for for the price of one swingman.

Am I done yet? Nooooo..... If you pick up the phone RIGHT NOW, I'll even include an even more attractive offer: 500,000 bbb.net points. Imagine, all those nice things for a little swingman. You literally have nothing to lose!

So call now.... Operators are standing by!


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> The deal is Stephon Marbury for T-Mac, but, if you act now, I'll throw in Raja Bell as a bonus gift. That's TWO (2) guards for for the price of one swingman.
> 
> Am I done yet? Nooooo..... If you pick up the phone RIGHT NOW, I'll even include an even more attractive offer: 500,000 bbb.net points. Imagine, all those nice things for a little swingman. You literally have nothing to lose!
> 
> So call now.... Operators are standing by!


Marbury------>  :rocket: <------me.




Sorry, im a nets fan and i had to do it.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> The deal is Stephon Marbury for T-Mac, but, if you act now, I'll throw in Raja Bell as a bonus gift. That's TWO (2) guards for for the price of one swingman.
> 
> Am I done yet? Nooooo..... If you pick up the phone RIGHT NOW, I'll even include an even more attractive offer: 500,000 bbb.net points. Imagine, all those nice things for a little swingman. You literally have nothing to lose!
> 
> So call now.... Operators are standing by!


Sorry, I was reading Jubak's Journal about the defecit. http://moneycentral.msn.com/content/P146110.asp

I don't like Marbury's game either, and since I would be undersized severly (Parker, Bell, Marbury) I would be on the phone myself.  

But if you had used the term, "*Wait, if you act now!*" I might have gotten excited. :clown:


----------



## ghoti

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Portland Trail Blazers*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Small Forward</td><td>Center</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Shooting Guard</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM:* *ghoti*</td><td>*Shaun
Livingston
*</td><td>*Boris Diaw
*</td><td>*Tyson Chandler
*</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko
*</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*PPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*5.8
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*13.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*5.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*15.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*14.9
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*RPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*3.0
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*6.9
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*9.0
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*8.0
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*3.4
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*APG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*4.5
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*6.2
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.0
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*4.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*4.3
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*BPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.40
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.05
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.40
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*2.50
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.30
*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*SPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.86
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.72
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.56
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.58
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*.73
*</td></tr></tbody></table> <!-- / message -->
<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>* Reserves * </td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Small Forward</td><td>Center</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Shooting Guard</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td> 
</td><td>
</td><td>







</td><td>
</td><td>
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/member.php?u=12128</td><td></td><td></td><td>*Chris Mihm
*</td><td></td><td></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*PPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*10.2
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*RPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*6.3
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*APG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.0
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*BPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*1.24
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">*SPG
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top">*.27
*</td><td align="center" valign="top"></td><td align="center" valign="top"></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## bootstrenf

ghoti said:


> <table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Portland Trail Blazers*</td><td>*Point Guard*</td><td>*Small Forward*</td><td>*Center*</td><td>*Power Forward*</td><td>*Shooting Guard*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM:* *ghoti*</td><td>*Shaun
> Livingston
> *</td><td>*Boris Diaw
> *</td><td>*Tyson Chandler
> *</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko
> *</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu
> *</td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> 
> 
> That is one tall, versatile team.
> 
> I would love to watch them play.



that's a cool format. make one for me. i'll give you 1,000,000 points.


----------



## bootstrenf

make your pick GM3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bootstrenf

ghoti said:


> <table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Portland Trail Blazers*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Small Forward</td><td>Center</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Shooting Guard</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM:* *ghoti*</td><td>*Shaun
> Livingston
> *</td><td>*Boris Diaw
> *</td><td>*Tyson Chandler
> *</td><td>*Andrei Kirilenko
> *</td><td>*Hedo Turkoglu
> *</td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> 
> 
> That is one tall, versatile team.
> 
> I would love to watch them play.


who do you want for livingston?


----------



## ghoti

<hr style="color: rgb(1, 107, 183);" size="1"> <!-- / icon and title --> <!-- message --> <table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Los Angeles
Clippers
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Small Forward</td><td>Center</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Shooting Guard</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td> 
</td><td>







</td><td>
</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>*GM:* *bootstrenf*</td><td>*Gilbert
Arenas
*</td><td>*Vladimir
Radmanovic
*</td><td></td><td>*Dirk
Nowitzki
*</td><td></td></tr></tbody></table>



Here you go.

I don't really need any UCash. Give it to the poor. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> who do you want for livingston?



Dirk, but I think that's an unfair trade.

Otherwise, nobody.


----------



## bootstrenf

thanks. i tried to donate, but it said: "action does not exist". i'll donate some to a poor person, when the system lets me, and i'll donate it in your name. thanks again. you know what?, on the updated roster page that edward made, he should use your format.


----------



## bootstrenf

ghoti said:


> Dirk, but I think that's an unfair trade.
> 
> Otherwise, nobody.



i noticed in your sig, that you've been in a lot of gm drafts. on average, which round does livingston get taken?


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> thanks. i tried to donate, but it said: "action does not exist". i'll donate some to a poor person, when the system lets me, and i'll donate it in your name. thanks again. you know what?, on the updated roster page that edward made, he should use your format.


I just copied it from THE TAKEOVER's thread.

I think ToddMacCulloch11 may have made the original tables, but I'm not sure.


----------



## ghoti

bootstrenf said:


> i noticed in your sig, that you've been in a lot of gm drafts. on average, which round does livingston get taken?


Always in the top half of the 3rd round.


----------



## bootstrenf

thanks.


----------



## bootstrenf

who's gonna be on later tonight to make my pick for me? i am going to pm tersk with my pick, but just in case he isn't available, who wants the responsibility of making my pick for me? anyone? thanks. there is a 1,000,000 points for whoever does it.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> who's gonna be on later tonight to make my pick for me?


Here's an idea: Since I'm directly after you, don't pick. Both of us can get a good night's sleep, without worrying.

:thinking:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Here's an idea: Since I'm directly after you, don't pick. Both of us can get a good night's sleep, without worrying.
> 
> :thinking:


if everything goes to plan, my pick will be voided after 3:31am pacific time. which means that you will have until 9:31am pacific time to make your pick. however, if you do pick before i do after i get skipped at 3:31am, without waiting for me, i will be screwed. especially if the player you pick is the one i am going for. so i need a garauntee, that you will not pick the player i want. why don't you pm me if you want to work something out?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> so i need a garauntee, that you will not pick the player i want. why don't you pm me if you want to work something out?


I guess you didn't get my PM. Oh well, even if my time started now, my pick (136) will be on the clock until 4:00 Central. I'll see you in the morning. 

:frenchy:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> thanks. i tried to donate, but it said: "action does not exist". i'll donate some to a poor person, when the system lets me, and i'll donate it in your name. thanks again. you know what?, on the updated roster page that edward made, *he should use your format.*


ummmm....... so I am suppose to figure out each team's starting roster, position, AND put them in nice HTML format?

I think that might require C/M's to do it. Those guys with names in green get paid more than the poor folks in red...

:biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Those guys with names in green get paid more than the poor folks in red...
> 
> :biggrin:


It's probably not enough to  about, is it? :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> It's probably not enough to  about, is it? :clown:


LOL... excellent point.

Sitll... it's nice to be able to...


----------



## xray

Soooooooooooooo, has anybody seen/heard from Juxtaposed ? :whoknows:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Soooooooooooooo, has anybody seen/heard from Juxtaposed ? :whoknows:


I just saw his pick on the selection thread. LOL


----------



## edwardcyh

Just wanted to let everybody know that I have gone ahead and changed the first post of the "selection thread" so you can click on each GM's name to PM them directly. I think this would make our lives a little easier when we see our pick # and know who's next. Simply scroll up to the first post and click on the name to send PM.

See here.


----------



## bootstrenf

pg-arenas
sg-barbosa
sf-???
pf-radmanovic
c-nowitzki


i gotta rank my team team #1 overall now. i know i need a sf, but regardless of who i get, i'll still be number 1.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> pg-arenas
> sg-barbosa
> sf-???
> pf-radmanovic
> c-nowitzki
> 
> 
> i gotta rank my team team #1 overall now. i know i need a sf, but regardless of who i get, i'll still be number 1.


Hate to say this, but, even a forum full of Dirk fans would say, "Dirk at the center?!?!?!"

:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Hate to say this, but, even a forum full of Dirk fans would say, "Dirk at the center?!?!?!"
> 
> :biggrin:



mismatch nightmare for the other team. imagine shaq trying to guard dirk in the high post or perimeter. and, with shaq out of the paint you have arenas and barbosa out on the perimeter ready to penetrate. if shaq retreats back into the paint, you got dirk, gilbert, leandro, or radman all able to hit the 3. mismatches.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> mismatch nightmare for the other team. imagine shaq trying to guard dirk in the high post or perimeter.


*Find some tape of the Nellie days and you won't have to imagine what happens when Shaq has the ball. * 

Repeat after me: Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5.....


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> *Find some tape of the Nellie days and you won't have to imagine what happens when Shaq has the ball. *
> 
> Repeat after me: Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5.....


LOL... SEE?!?!?!

:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

he's the 5 for my team.


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> *Find some tape of the Nellie days and you won't have to imagine what happens when Shaq has the ball. *
> 
> Repeat after me: Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5, Dirk is not a 5.....



it's all greek to me...


----------



## Tersk

Deron Williams
Ray Allen
Bobby Simmons
Tim Duncan


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Deron Williams
> Ray Allen
> Bobby Simmons
> Tim Duncan


Good inside-outside game without a doubt. Any thoughts of Tim playing the 5, or are you looking for a big?


----------



## Stinger

bootstrenf said:


> pg-arenas
> sg-barbosa
> sf-???
> pf-radmanovic
> c-nowitzki
> 
> 
> i gotta rank my team team #1 overall now. i know i need a sf, but regardless of who i get, i'll still be number 1.


I don't see anyone who can really play much defense or rebound, except for maybe Arenas and a little Barbosa. You're frontcourt would get smashed on in the paint. Your team could play Suns basketball, but I haven't seen the Suns succeed in the playoffs yet.


----------



## Stinger

Tersk said:


> Deron Williams
> Ray Allen
> Bobby Simmons
> Tim Duncan


I like you're team. If you somehow drafted a capable center, it'd be a pretty nice team. But Duncan at 5 is koolio. I like him at the 4 that's all.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> it's all greek to me...



even if Dirk shoots 50% from the 3, after the 4th shot he already given up 8 points the other way...magnify that to 10 attempts he got 15 but hes given up 20...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> even if Dirk shoots 50% from the 3, after the 4th shot he already given up 8 points the other way...magnify that to 10 attempts he got 15 but hes given up 20...



assuming the player he's guarding is shooting 100%. right?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> assuming the player he's guarding is shooting 100%. right?


when you dunk on Dirk every possesion down the court, it will be 100%...that doesnt even include all the fouls Dirk will committ trying to play the 5...he doesnt have the power to play the 5 defensively, so hell either get out of the way every time the other 5 is in the paint of committ the quickest 4 fouls youve ever seen...ask TD circa 2004...


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> when you dunk on Dirk every possesion down the court, it will be 100%...that doesnt even include all the fouls Dirk will committ trying to play the 5...he doesnt have the power to play the 5 defensively, so hell either get out of the way every time the other 5 is in the paint of committ the quickest 4 fouls youve ever seen...ask TD circa 2004...



so how many centers in the league are offensively gifted enough to do that to dirk everytime down the court? 

shaq
yao
amare
curry
kaman(maybe????)

who else?

and my team isn't done yet, so maybe i will have some defensive weapons(oxymoron, i know) coming off the bench for certain matchups.


----------



## bootstrenf

and also, who said that all my team is going to be doing is shooting 3's? dirk on the high post, face up, and drive past any slow defender. seemed to work for him during the season.


----------



## L

need....athletic......wing.....player..........****!


----------



## Shady*

Hey Boots, you should move Radmanovic to the 3 and Dirk to his natural position.


----------



## bootstrenf

Shady™ said:


> Hey Boots, you should move Radmanovic to the 3 and Dirk to his natural position.



seems like i might have to, or no one is going to vote for my team...


----------



## Flash is the Future

2dumb2live said:


> need....athletic......wing.....player..........****!


 You've got Posey! I've got plenty of athletic wing players. Any interest in Eddie Jones, Michael Redd, or Andres Nocioni?


----------



## edwardcyh

Flash is the Future said:


> You've got Posey! I've got plenty of athletic wing players. Any interest in Eddie Jones, Michael Redd, or Andres Nocioni?


If I weren't 2 dumb to live, I would say no, yes, yes. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> so how many centers in the league are offensively gifted enough to do that to dirk everytime down the court?
> 
> shaq
> yao
> amare
> curry
> kaman(maybe????)
> 
> who else?
> 
> and my team isn't done yet, so maybe i will have some defensive weapons(oxymoron, i know) coming off the bench for certain matchups.


Guess what?

Two of the players (Amare and Curry) are on the Houston Rockets. I suppose Houston Rockets should now be renamed to "Los Angeles Clippers killers." :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Guess what?
> 
> Two of the players (Amare and Curry) are on the Houston Rockets. I suppose Houston Rockets should now be renamed to "Los Angeles Clippers killers." :biggrin:



and how well can amare(balky knee, 70% by his own admission), and eddy "i don't believe in defense" curry defend dirk and radman?

mismatch for me, mismatch for you.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> and how well can amare(balky knee, 70% by his own admission), and eddy "i don't believe in defense" curry defend dirk and radman?
> 
> mismatch for me, mismatch for you.


LOL... I don't think I had defense in mind when I drafted Amare and Curry.


----------



## bootstrenf

damn, it's like i'm on trial here defending my team. any suns fans wanna chime in and defend the run and gun for me? small ball=success?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> damn, it's like i'm on trial here defending my team. any suns fans wanna chime in and defend the run and gun for me? small ball=success?


I am a Suns fan, so I'll chime in. I think Raja Bell would be a great pick up for any team because he has the shots beyond the arc, and he's an incredible defender and flopper... Oh wait.... he's on the Houston Rockets.

Nevermind. :biggrin:


----------



## Stinger

bootstrenf said:


> damn, it's like i'm on trial here defending my team. any suns fans wanna chime in and defend the run and gun for me? small ball=success?


People are just giving their two cents to your 



bootstrenf said:


> i gotta rank my team team #1 overall now. i know i need a sf, but regardless of who i get, i'll still be number 1.


That's all, no harm done. 

I have Shaq :biggrin: . Mismatch :biggrin:.


----------



## xray

Stinger, you've got two rooks on your squad.

You alright with that? :twocents:


----------



## bootstrenf

Stinger said:


> People are just giving their two cents to your
> 
> 
> 
> That's all, no harm done.
> 
> I have Shaq :biggrin: . Mismatch :biggrin:.



yeah, i know. it's all in fun...


----------



## Stinger

bray1967 said:


> Stinger, you've got two rooks on your squad.
> 
> You alright with that? :twocents:


Haha I'm fine with that. I rather have a young athletic rook than any aging player playing on the downslide of his career. :twocents: 

I had to get Shaq though.


----------



## xray

Stinger said:


> Haha I'm fine with that. I rather have a young athletic rook than any aging player playing on the downslide of his career. :twocents:
> 
> I had to get Shaq though.


Yeah, I've got McGrady and Stackhouse - I'm sure there's a deal on crutches at Walgreens. :laugh:


----------



## edwardcyh

Stinger said:


> Haha I'm fine with that. I rather have a young athletic rook than any aging player playing on the downslide of his career. :twocents:
> 
> I had to get Shaq though.


And Bibby too! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

It it just me, or is _Dre_ a little bitter about being skipped. :clown:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> It it just me, or is _Dre_ a little bitter about being skipped. :clown:


Yeah, I thought he was saying he was tired of waiting... :whoknows:


----------



## Dre

Yeah, but damn. I saw the PM at 12...forgot about it..an hour later I run back and I've been skipped by what, 2, 3? C'mon...there's supposed to be a 6 hour limit.


----------



## edwardcyh

_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, but damn. I saw the PM at 12...forgot about it..an hour later I run back and I've been skipped by what, 2, 3? C'mon...there's supposed to be a 6 hour limit.


All I know is that I noticed your turn got skipped last night, so I sent you a PM to make sure you knew about being skipped.

I also know there are a lot of GM's eagerly waiting their turn to pick... maybe a little too eager. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

Now Jet is on the clock... and 2dumb2live has already been skipped... :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr. Seuss has alrady been PM'ed to reselect. Cuttino has been selected with #127 pick.


----------



## xray

The big men are going!! :curse:


----------



## Seuss

Ok, so my starting five is....


PG - Steve Nash
SG - Michael Finley
SF - Tayshaun Prince
PF - Jermaine O'Neal
C - Memhet Okur


----------



## edwardcyh

Dr.Seuss said:


> Ok, so my starting five is....
> 
> 
> PG - Steve Nash
> SG - Michael Finley
> SF - Tayshaun Prince
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal
> C - Memhet Okur


A definite playoff team. :clap:


----------



## bootstrenf

good pick with finley, he was my next pick, probably for a lot of other gms as well. :clap:


----------



## Tersk

Heres my starting five

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bobby Simmons
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Tim Duncan

Thoughts? I need some perimeter D...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> The big men are going!! :curse:


I got bigs for sale...


----------



## xray

What's worse is - believe it or not - I picked the wrong dude at 154. :banghead: I'm back at 165, so I'll try to hold out. 

Drag - what are you offering? :idea:


----------



## Steez

I think my team is pretty solid...

I just picked up Grant Hill and Desmond Mason with my last 2 picks... so not bad at all 

C - Samuel Dalembert
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim
SF - Lamar Odom
SG - Grant Hill/Desmond Mason
PG - Chauncey Billups


----------



## bootstrenf

hey steez, there must have been a lot of stupid gms in sheed's draft, for allowing you to assemble a team like that. how the hell did you get 4 1st round caliber players on your team?


SHEED!s GM Draft (Los Angeles Lakers)
C - Ben Wallace
PF - Kevin Garnett
SF - Tayshaun Prince/Caron Butler
SG - Vince Carter
PG - Chris Paul


----------



## Steez

Theres like 14 GMs or something lol... am pretty good though 
Most of my teams are stacked, some just suck lol... this team in the Mavs Draft is okay...

I have another team like this..

Chris Bosh
Shareef Abdur Rahim
Paul Pierce
Peja Stojakovic
Mike Bibby


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> Theres like 14 GMs or something lol... am pretty good though
> Most of my teams are stacked, some just suck lol... this team in the Mavs Draft is okay...
> 
> I have another team like this..
> 
> Chris Bosh
> Shareef Abdur Rahim
> Paul Pierce
> Peja Stojakovic
> Mike Bibby


14 gms? i get it. still impressive.


----------



## Steez

bootstrenf said:


> 14 gms? i get it. still impressive.


The other team that I mentioned isnt in that draft... its in another league....


----------



## Steez

What you think of my Mavs Draft team though?


----------



## bootstrenf

Steez said:


> What you think of my Mavs Draft team though?



i think if everyone plays up to their potential, you have a good, well-balanced team. however, dalembert is proving to be a player who doesn't always play 100%, and grant hill is just always injured.

overall, i think you have a solid team.

what you think of my team so far? i realize i need a defensive presence in the middle, and some rebounding, but what else?


----------



## Steez

bootstrenf said:


> i think if everyone plays up to their potential, you have a good, well-balanced team. however, dalembert is proving to be a player who doesn't always play 100%, and grant hill is just always injured.
> 
> overall, i think you have a solid team.
> 
> what you think of my team so far? i realize i need a defensive presence in the middle, and some rebounding, but what else?


Your team is very solid, scoring, outside shooting, a point man... all you need right now is like you said... a big man


----------



## xray

Steez said:


> ... all you need right now is like you said... a big man


This league is short of quality big men, and our drafts magnify the situation.


----------



## Saint Baller

Hows my team?


----------



## bootstrenf

M F F L said:


> Hows my team?



i think you could have done better than west and walker. i like bryant and maggette. two of the best slashers in the league, and they will get a lot of points from the line. when maggette was healthy, he once led the league in free throw attempts...


----------



## xray

M F F L said:


> Hows my team?


Not bad on the perimeter, but you have a hole at 4 (Walker)...and I'm sure you're working on a 5. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

How 'bout my team? :angel:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> How 'bout my team? :angel:



i think you have the same problem i do, no defensive presence in the post. brezec is a big guy, but he doesn't board or block. murphy gets boards, but his numbers are deceiving cause he likes to play out on the perimeter, he's not a pure post guy. solid team though. you can't go wrong with t-mac, and parker in the backcourt, and stackhouse is still an excellent scoring swingman. by the way, i gained a lot of respect for stack, after that hard foul on shaq.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> i think you have the same problem i do, no defensive presence in the post. brezec is a big guy, but he doesn't board or block. murphy gets boards, but his numbers are deceiving cause he likes to play out on the perimeter, he's not a pure post guy. solid team though. you can't go wrong with t-mac, and parker in the backcourt, and stackhouse is still an excellent scoring swingman. by the way, i gained a lot of respect for stack, after that hard foul on shaq.


Thanks - I tried to rep you, but it denied me.


----------



## xray

Help me here, is the 157th pick on the clock from the time 156 was picked - 5 hours ago, or 152nd - 2 1/2 hours ago?


----------



## Steez

I would think its the 156th pick...


----------



## xray

Steez said:


> I would think its the 156th pick...


I see it that way also.


----------



## xray

Slow day, must be back to school or something.


----------



## Saint Baller

School started for me this past Wednesday and for most other schools it starts on Tuesday

Dont worry, I'll be active as hell now. Since once I get home there will be alot of topics up and I tend to copy my homework off friends  haha


----------



## xray

*Next pick's way overdue!!  *


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> What's worse is - believe it or not - I picked the wrong dude at 154. :banghead: I'm back at 165, so I'll try to hold out.
> 
> Drag - what are you offering? :idea:


Theo Ratliff & Steve Francis
for
Tracey Mcgrady & that no name center...


----------



## Steez

bray1967 said:


> Slow day, must be back to school or something.



Bray, who you want for TMac?


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Theo Ratliff & Steve Francis
> for
> Tracey Mcgrady & that no name center...


I'm not lovin' it...it would leave me small in the backcourt.


----------



## xray

Steez said:


> Bray, who you want for TMac?


KG would be fine... :biggrin: 

I've got an alternative if a trade doesn't develop between agreeing parties...if he's still there at 165, that is.


----------



## xray

Things are pretty slow; I'll make my selection (165) in the morning - 8 hours from now. 

:cheers:


----------



## MemphisX

PG Kirk Hinrich
SG Josh Childress/Ronnie Brewer
SF Caron Butler
PF Pau Gasol
C Darko Milicic

Playoff team?

Perimeter D and shotblockers.


----------



## Jet

MemphisX said:


> PG Kirk Hinrich
> SG Josh Childress/Ronnie Brewer
> SF Caron Butler
> PF Pau Gasol
> C Darko Milicic
> 
> Playoff team?
> 
> Perimeter D and shotblockers.


Thats not a bad roster, I think you could have gotten a better center though..


----------



## bootstrenf

pg: arenas
sg: barbosa
sf: radmanovic
pf: nowitzki
c: varejao

what does everyone think?

honestly, i can't believe varejao fell this far...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> pg: arenas
> sg: barbosa
> sf: radmanovic
> pf: nowitzki
> c: varejao
> 
> what does everyone think?


LOL... I think I like Dirk in Center better than that Varejao kid. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... I think I like Dirk in Center better than that Varejao kid. :biggrin:



you remember how well varejao did during the playoffs? he ended up doing more than big Z.


----------



## edwardcyh

Just noticed that my avatar looks a lot like MILF's... I better change it to avoid confusion. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> you remember how well varejao did during the playoffs? he ended up doing more than big Z.


That's true, but look who you are comparing him to.... :biggrin: 

I think Varejao needs couple more years to mature and develp in that position. At 6th round, you got a good pick. :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> That's true, but look who you are comparing him to.... :biggrin:
> 
> I think Varejao needs couple more years to mature and develp in that position. At 6th round, you got a good pick. :cheers:


thanks.

but one thing, you make big z sound like a bad center, but he's not. anderson just outperformed him.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> thanks.
> 
> but one thing, you make big z sound like a bad center, but he's not. anderson just outperformed him.


You are right. My standard for center is quite high.

1. Yao
2. Shaq (from Laker days, though he wasn't bad defensively in the Finals)
3. Amare (more a PF, but works for Suns' scheme)

All other players are....


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> You are right. My standard for center is quite high.
> 
> 1. Yao
> 2. Shaq (from Laker days, though he wasn't bad defensively in the Finals)
> 3. Amare (more a PF, but works for Suns' scheme)
> 
> All other players are....



you forgot kaman...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> you forgot kaman...


No I didn't... :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> No I didn't... :biggrin:


that's messed up.

how about camby?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> that's messed up.
> 
> how about camby?


All of them are GOOD centers, but I don't think they are GREAT centers. Once again, that's just my opinion.

Of course, I would trade Damp for Kaman or Camby in a heartbeat. :biggrin: 

In fact, I would take Zo over Damp because I love players that treat this game with a passion.

(disclaimer: All above statements are my personal opinion.)


----------



## bootstrenf

i think i need a lockdown perimeter defender, and i think my team should be set, and maybe one more bigman.


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> pg: arenas
> sg: barbosa
> sf: radmanovic
> pf: nowitzki
> c: varejao
> 
> what does everyone think?


You're picks have been very comparable to mine, so I think you've done extremely well. :clap:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> You're picks have been very comparable to mine, so I think you've done extremely well. :clap:



thank you.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> (disclaimer: All above statements are my personal opinion.)


Another potential sig. This time it's a good one. :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I think this venture is beginning to bomb miserably...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think this venture is beginning to bomb miserably...


What, the draft board?


----------



## edwardcyh

I am on the clock!

Time to research.... :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bray1967 said:


> What, the draft board?



yeah, how many people have been skipped? Is anybody really interested past this point? everyones standards on good teams are so different that will anyone eally agree on what etams ARE PUT TOGETHER THE BEST...


my baby mashed the keyboard buttons...


----------



## bootstrenf

just don't cancel this draft. i've been in two others that have now been cancelled. i was pissed, cause it was a big waste of time. we are too far into this draft to cancel now.


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> yeah, how many people have been skipped? Is anybody really interested past this point? everyones standards on good teams are so different that will anyone eally agree on what etams ARE PUT TOGETHER THE BEST...


I look at it as an opportunity for better players - why give up players/picks when they may fall into your lap?



Dragonsmke1 said:


> my baby mashed the keyboard buttons...


Sounds like an excuse for a new laptop. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

no joking, antonio was my next pick. there goes my veteran big. :curse:

i hate you edward... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> just don't cancel this draft. i've been in two others that have now been cancelled. i was pissed, cause it was a big waste of time. we are too far into this draft to cancel now.


Are there concerns that this draft will get canceled?

I know it's getting slower and people are getting skipped, but that's because school is in. That's totally understandable.

I know I'll finish picking my 12-men roster. More people getting skipped = my team getting better!


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Are there concerns that this draft will get canceled?
> 
> I know it's getting slower and people are getting skipped, but that's because school is in. That's totally understandable.
> 
> I know I'll finish picking my 12-men roster. More people getting skipped = my team getting better!



exactly.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> no joking, antonio was my next pick. there goes my veteran big. :curse:
> 
> i hate you edward... :biggrin:


I actually have 3 players I was debating between, and I don't think McDyess would wait around for me too long. :biggrin: 

I actually think I am picking him a little early, but.... bigs are getting harder and harder to come by. :angel:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> ...bigs are getting harder and harder to come by. :angel:


Tell me about it. I picked up Haywood because he's a bulky lane presence to go with the Slovanian stick. 

Kind of a Dampier/Diop combo. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

hypothetical situation.

if a team is fielding ben wallace as their center, you guys still think dirk would be a bad idea at center?

i think it would be great for my team to have dirk at center whenever we play a team with a center that is offensively limited. and the majority of centers in this league suffer from that affliction...


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> hypothetical situation.
> 
> if a team is fielding ben wallace as their center, you guys still think dirk would be a bad idea at center?


Good question, but I think Big Ben is a little more mobile than your average big lug. Of course, his game would be the s/r on offense, with a little baseline j mixed in - Dirk wouldn't bother him much around the basket, but maybe Varejao could. 

With Ben on defense, Dirk would stay on the perimeter and punish him for crimes he may never commit. :boxing:


----------



## bootstrenf

i think i'm going with a 6-7 man rotation depending on matchups. the only set starters would be arenas, barbosa, and nowitzki...


----------



## Steez

I think the past few picks have been great... McDyess and Tyrus Thomas...
:clap: good job


----------



## Saint Baller

bootstrenf said:


> i think i'm going with a 6-7 man rotation depending on matchups. the only set starters would be arenas, barbosa, and nowitzki...


 I want Dirk...

How bout 

Antoine Walker and Corey Maggette for Dirk Nowitzki and a pick, any pick..


----------



## bootstrenf

Saint Baller said:


> I want Dirk...
> 
> How bout
> 
> Antoine Walker and Corey Maggette for Dirk Nowitzki and a pick, any pick..



sorry, but you ain't gettin dirk, without giving up kobe...

saint baller=mffl=saint=saint baller. interesting/confusing...


----------



## Saint Baller

Hahaha

Any player and picks you want take them, I just want Dirk!


----------



## bootstrenf

i'm not offering right now, hypothetical situation:

would you take dirk and 12th rounder for corey and kobe?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> would you take dirk and 12th rounder for corey and kobe?


*WOW*


----------



## Saint Baller

Kobe is not on the market


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> *WOW*



i know. but hey, if the markets there...


----------



## bootstrenf

Saint Baller said:


> Kobe is not on the market



then neither is dirk. sorry...


----------



## ZÆ

Why did VeN select?


----------



## Tersk

He was Chicago and he had been skipped.


----------



## ZÆ

Tersk said:


> He was Chicago and he had been skipped.


oh, I guess you had Tyrus Thomas next to him by accident. Or was Iseeing things?


----------



## Tersk

Yeh, my mistake. Sorry

I updated the Team Rosters thread


----------



## GM3

If anybody needs a center shoot me a pm.


----------



## Premier

McCants underwent microfracture surgery on his knee.

Horrible pick.


----------



## Tersk

Horrible pick anyway.

I think New Orleans is one of the worst teams.

(No changing picks)


----------



## edwardcyh

Premier said:


> McCants underwent microfracture surgery on his knee.
> 
> Horrible pick.


Hey, Premier!

You are a C/M now? Congrats! :cheers:


----------



## xray

GM3 said:


> If anybody needs a center shoot me


I thought that was funny.

Sorry. :rofl:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I thought that was funny.
> 
> Sorry. :rofl:


Can't wait until the season starts, eh?


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Hey, Premier!
> 
> You are a C/M now? Congrats! :cheers:



what's a C/M?


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> what's a C/M?


community moderator. i think one is assigned per division and other things with multiple forums attached. Thats my guess.


----------



## bootstrenf

2dumb2live said:


> community moderator. i think one is assigned per division and other things with multiple forums attached. Thats my guess.



thanks. how's your brother? :biggrin:


----------



## L

bootstrenf said:


> thanks. how's your brother? :biggrin:


eh? Im the brother! shhhh!


She doesnt know im on!


----------



## Saint Baller

:rofl:


----------



## t1no

Such a good pick by the Lakers, 170th Reggie Evans. What a genius!!


----------



## Saint Baller

PM Me offers, everyone is on the block.. Maybe even Kobe


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> Such a good pick by the Lakers, 170th Reggie Evans. What a genius!!


Yeah, I had my eye on him - but I needed a (even) bigger body.


----------



## Tersk

Thoughts on my pick/team

PG: Deron Williams
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bobby Simmons/Ryan Gomes
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Tim Duncan


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> Thoughts on my pick/team
> 
> PG: Deron Williams
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Bobby Simmons/Ryan Gomes
> PF: Kurt Thomas
> C: Tim Duncan


A nice team thus far...quickness at the point, great outside threats in Ray and Bobby, Thomas and Gomes give you beef, and the Big Fundamental.

Grade: B+


----------



## bootstrenf

great pick with gomes, whoever it was...


----------



## bootstrenf

thanks again edward for making my pick for me...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> thanks again edward for making my pick for me...


 :cheers:


----------



## GM3

What do you guys think of my team. Built for the fastbreak.

Chris Paul
Kevin Martin
Rashard Lewis
Jared Jeffries
Chris Kaman/ Joel Pryzbilla


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> PM Me offers, everyone is on the block.. Maybe even Kobe


<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Houston Rockets
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *edwardcyh*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury
*</td><td>*Raja Bell*
</td><td>*Shane Battier
*</td><td>*Amare Stoudemire
*</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio McDyess
*</td><td valign="top">
</td></tr></tbody></table>

I would offer ANYONE, or combination of them, on my roster, for Kobe, *except for Amare*. :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> <table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Houston Rockets
> *</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
> </td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td><td>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *edwardcyh*</td><td>*Stephon Marbury
> *</td><td>*Raja Bell*
> </td><td>*Shane Battier
> *</td><td>*Amare Stoudemire
> *</td><td>*Eddy Curry*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *</td><td valign="top">
> </td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td valign="top">
> </td><td align="center" valign="top">*Antonio McDyess
> *</td><td valign="top">
> </td></tr></tbody></table>
> 
> I would offer ANYONE, or combination of them, on my roster, for Kobe, *except for Amare*. :biggrin:



who you want for mcdyess? something reasonable...


----------



## edwardcyh

Chris Paul 16.1 G
Kevin Martin 10.8 SG
Rashard Lewis 20.1 SF
Jared Jeffries 6.4 SF
Chris Kaman 11.9 C

Well, hate to point this out, but the total PPG for your starting roster came in at 65.3 points...

On the other hand, can Chris Paul have a huge year after his outstanding rookie year? With newly acquired Peja on his team, IMO Paul will see LESS of the ball... Paul had to carry the team quite a bit last year because NO quite simply didn't have too much "talent." Peja and Chandler will be huge help to the team.

I still think you need couple bigs and move Jeffries to back-up SF.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> who you want for mcdyess? something reasonable...


That depends on what you define as "reasonable," right? :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

there are about 5 teams that are actually built well...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> there are about 5 teams that are actually built well...


That's about what I see too.

:biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> That's about what I see too.
> 
> :biggrin:



is mine one of them?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> is mine one of them?


Insecurity does not = confidence.


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Insecurity does not = confidence.


not insecurity, i wanted to test you guys, to see if you guys recognize greatness... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> who you want for mcdyess? something reasonable...


Ok... I just came up with a trade proposal for you.

Dirk, Rad & your 12th rounder for Curry, Battier, and McDyess.

You have been lacking big guys, and this would give you

Curry (#5)
Battier (#2, #3, or #4 swing)
McDyess (#4 or #5 swing)

Let me know. :cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Ok... I just came up with a trade proposal for you.
> 
> Dirk, Rad & your 12th rounder for Curry, Battier, and McDyess.
> 
> You have been lacking big guys, and this would give you
> 
> Curry (#5)
> Battier (#2, #3, or #4 swing)
> McDyess (#4 or #5 swing)
> 
> Let me know. :cheers:



no thanks.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> no thanks.


It's all good.

:cheers:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> It's all good.
> 
> :cheers:


Your proposal was rather lopsided Ed, unless we're dodging luxury tax dollars. :clown:


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Your proposal was rather lopsided Ed, unless we're dodging luxury tax dollars. :clown:



in the words of tupac shakur, "i ain't mad at ya"


just trying to improve his team is all... understandable. i would've done the same thing...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Your proposal was rather lopsided Ed, unless we're dodging luxury tax dollars. :clown:


You brought up the biggest loophole to this GM Draft.... the luxury tax!

The draft would have been a heck of a lot harder if we had to be concerned about that! I know Steve Francis wouldn't have been drafted by ANYBODY in that scenario... LOL

As for my proposal be lopsided, what do you mean? I am juicing another GM? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> As for my proposal be lopsided, what do you mean? I am juicing another GM? :biggrin:


Since Dirk's involved in a trade scenario, this envokes a question the Mavericks won't answer for me:

*I want to know Dirk's worth on the open market!!!* :curse:

Even I think Dirk and Rad (+ a warm body) is worth more than the bigs. 

I'll rep you for a nice try, though. :clap:


----------



## Stinger

Big ups to Tersk for that Updated Roster list. I think you got Andre Miller wrong though...and I'd rather start Rudy Gay.

BUT Big ups :clap:

And big ups to edwardcyh too :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

not to be funny but it seems the normal Mav posters have the best teams...maybe that comes from years of watching bad teams...


----------



## The Future7

Dragnsmke1 said:


> not to be funny but it seems the normal Mav posters have the best teams...maybe that comes from years of watching bad teams...


LMFAO. I have to go check that


----------



## xray

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*San Antonio Spurs
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







 
</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







 </td><td>








 </td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *bray1967*
</td><td>*Tony Parker
*</td><td>*Jerry Stackhouse
* </td><td align="center">*Tracy McGrady
* </td><td align="center">*Troy Murphy*
</td><td> *Primoz Brezec*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Brendan Haywood
*</td></tr></tbody></table>

I've got the ugliest team!! :banana:


----------



## Tersk

It is only fitting that you are running it.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> It is only fitting that you are running it.


Well, at least they make me look good. :angel:


----------



## ss03

Sorry about the hold-up guys, but I was thinking of who to pick and all of a sudden a blue screen came up, went off it quickly so I didn't get to read it but basically my Windows had to be restarted. Anyway, that happened and then it went to the "Safe Mode" "Safe Mode with Networking" "Start Windows Normally" etc... The problem is, that no matter what I choose, it goes to the Windows XP loading screen as it should, stays there for a while and then the computer restarts! Anyone know how to fix this problem???


----------



## Dragnsmke1

anyone looking to trade down? Im looking to trade up...


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Sorry about the hold-up guys, but I was thinking of who to pick and all of a sudden a blue screen came up, went off it quickly so I didn't get to read it but basically my Windows had to be restarted. Anyway, that happened and then it went to the "Safe Mode" "Safe Mode with Networking" "Start Windows Normally" etc... The problem is, that no matter what I choose, it goes to the Windows XP loading screen as it should, stays there for a while and then the computer restarts! Anyone know how to fix this problem???


Random restarts usually means your RAM is going bad.


----------



## bootstrenf

Dragnsmke1 said:


> anyone looking to trade down? Im looking to trade up...



hey drag, it's off topic, but you were skipped in the 3rd round of the jazz forum draft. and it's your turn in the fourth round...


----------



## ss03

edwardcyh said:


> Random restarts usually means your RAM is going bad.


Well I know my RAM is going bad, but this is unrelated to RAM because when it's a RAM related restart, that blue screen doesn't come up, and it doesn't restart whenever it gets to the Windows XP Loading screen.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bootstrenf said:


> hey drag, it's off topic, but you were skipped in the 3rd round of the jazz forum draft. and it's your turn in the fourth round...


I sent him a PM saying I wasnt in that league anymore and to please give the team away...the draft ttok so long to start that I was in the middle of driving from Philly to Dallas when it was my pick...when you get skipped in the 1st your interest drops considerably...


----------



## xray

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ...the draft ttok so long to start that *I was in the middle of driving from Philly to Dallas * when it was my pick...


That's no excuse! :curse: 

Toughen up soldier. :clown:


----------



## ss03

C - Nazr 
PF - Boozer
SF - Lebron
SG - Ben Gordon
PG - Speedy Claxton

Bench
Tim Thomas
Smush Parker

/// Doesn't look that great on paper but atleast I got my starting lineup and 2 decent bench players filled. Most of it has to do with the fact that I didn't have time to bother with trades in this draft.

Anyway, anyone think I should start Smush over Speedy since Speedy seems to be solid off the bench?


----------



## xray

ss03 said:


> Anyway, anyone think I should start Smush over Speedy since Speedy seems to be solid off the bench?


I had actually thought the same thing when I looked at your roster. :greatjob:


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> C - Nazr
> PF - Boozer
> SF - Lebron
> SG - Ben Gordon
> PG - Speedy Claxton
> 
> Bench
> Tim Thomas
> Smush Parker
> 
> /// Doesn't look that great on paper but atleast I got my starting lineup and 2 decent bench players filled. Most of it has to do with the fact that I didn't have time to bother with trades in this draft.
> 
> Anyway, anyone think I should start Smush over Speedy since Speedy seems to be solid off the bench?


speedy should start, smush has no business starting over speedy.

you should move thomas to the 4 and slide boozer to the 5. nazr is unproven, and tim should give you a 3pt threat that can spread the floor for gordon and james.


----------



## xray

And Thomas was good, cheap pick up, btw.


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Well I know my RAM is going bad, but this is unrelated to RAM because when it's a RAM related restart, that blue screen doesn't come up, and it doesn't restart whenever it gets to the Windows XP Loading screen.


Well, I can go into several possibilities for you.

You know there is a potential hardware failure, quite possibly the RAM because it's the most common.

When your computer randoms restarts, it's very likely that it corrupted your registries/settings. This would obvious bring about the "blue screen of death." When the blue screen pops up, people, (actually Windows XP OS) usually try to restore their previous registry states (restore to last known good configuration). When they have exhausted that, they end up completely reloading the OS.

The problem thus far is that the REAL REASON hasn't been dealt with, which is the original hardware failure. If the computer were to "ramdomly reboot" during the reinstallation of OS, you could end up with a nice heavy paper weight (assuming BIOS gets messed up during setup).

So, I would recommend dealing with your original problems, which you are aware of, before dealing with any potential OS problems.

:cheers:


----------



## bootstrenf

hey ss03, who do you want for lebron?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> speedy should start, smush has no business starting over speedy.
> 
> you should move thomas to the 4 and slide boozer to the 5. nazr is unproven, and tim should give you a 3pt threat that can spread the floor for gordon and james.


Well said.

:clap:


----------



## ss03

Edwardcyh - Yea I'll try to figure it out piece by piece, and atleast this gives me an incentive to update some of my old pieces of hardware. Thanks for the help, maybe I should just airmail the computer to you and you can figure it out :wink:

Bootstrenf - Thanks for the lineup suggestions, they make sense. I might be willing to trade Lebron, but I've kind of been building around him, i.e. giving him the shooter he's always needed in Gordon and what not, but if the offer is good I may consider it, you can pm me a combination of offers if you want and I'll consider it, and if I really want to do it, I'll approach you with something.


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> Edwardcyh - Yea I'll try to figure it out piece by piece, and atleast this gives me an incentive to update some of my old pieces of hardware. Thanks for the help, maybe I should just airmail the computer to you and you can figure it out :wink:
> 
> Bootstrenf - Thanks for the lineup suggestions, they make sense. I might be willing to trade Lebron, but I've kind of been building around him, i.e. giving him the shooter he's always needed in Gordon and what not, but if the offer is good I may consider it, you can pm me a combination of offers if you want and I'll consider it, and if I really want to do it, I'll approach you with something.



i'll think of something. who would you rather have though, arenas or dirk?


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i'll think of something. who would you rather have though, arenas or dirk?


That has to be a rhetorical question, right?


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> That has to be a rhetorical question, right?



:biggrin: hoping he'd say arenas...

you ruined it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> i'll think of something. who would you rather have though, arenas or dirk?


Well, more important would be the other pieces involved, wouldn't mind both either! The reason I say it would depend on the other pieces involved is because when all is said and done I still want a starting lineup intact with players playing positions they've played a good bit before. Preferebly Dirk simply because Boozer/Dirk/Thomas/Gordon would work the defenses.


----------



## bootstrenf

thomas/lebron for dirk/radman, or dirk/barbosa?

maybe dirk/varejao, or dirk/diogu?


----------



## xray

ss03 said:


> Preferebly Dirk simply because Boozer/Dirk/Thomas/Gordon would work the defenses.


But turn that around, and not much D among them.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> But turn that around, and not much D among them.


Why does the bunny make you nervous?


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> thomas/lebron for dirk/radman, or dirk/barbosa?
> 
> maybe dirk/varejao, or dirk/diogu?


The Dirk/Radman combo is the best one, but see, I'd rather have Lebron than Dirk, and IMO, Radman isn't that big an improvement on Thomas to trade Lebron for Dirk.


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> The Dirk/Radman combo is the best one, but see, I'd rather have Lebron than Dirk, and IMO, Radman isn't that big an improvement on Thomas to trade Lebron for Dirk.



barbosa/radman/dirk

lebron/speedy/thomas?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Why does the bunny make you nervous?


It reminds me (in a disturbing way) about the old King Kong cartoon. There was a big monster made of iron that a mad scientist would pilot and fight against KK. It always creeped me out.  

I think they got that idea from Black Sabbath's Iron Man. :frown: 

http://www.lyricsdepot.com/black-sabbath/iron-man.html


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> barbosa/radman/dirk
> 
> lebron/speedy/thomas?


As it stands, I don't value Barbosa that much More than Speedy for this team because then I'll have no passing playmakers on the team. If I think of something, I'll tell you, as it stands I don't like any of your offers. Also I kind of don't want Radman and Dirk on the same team, it's a little pointless, the best I could do is bring Radmonavic off the bench and I don't want to play him at SF which would leave me without a SF to start.


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> As it stands, I don't value Barbosa that much More than Speedy for this team because then I'll have no passing playmakers on the team. If I think of something, I'll tell you, as it stands I don't like any of your offers. Also I kind of don't want Radman and Dirk on the same team, it's a little pointless, the best I could do is bring Radmonavic off the bench and I don't want to play him at SF which would leave me without a SF to start.



understood. if you want to get rid of that no-talent lebron, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> It reminds me (in a disturbing way) about the old King Kong cartoon. There was a big monster made of iron that a mad scientist would pilot and fight against KK. It always creeped me out.
> 
> I think they got that idea from Black Sabbath's Iron Man. :frown:
> 
> http://www.lyricsdepot.com/black-sabbath/iron-man.html


 :rofl:


----------



## ss03

Edward, I don't know if this changes anything, but now if I turn the computer on, it says something like

Disk read error occurred, 
press ctrl alt del to restart


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Edward, I don't know if this changes anything, but now if I turn the computer on, it says something like
> 
> Disk read error occurred,
> press ctrl alt del to restart


Is the harddrive making any sounds? Possibly grinding sounds?

Is the error actually caused by the HD, or do you have a disc in the floppy drive or CD-Rom drive?


----------



## ss03

edwardcyh said:


> Is the harddrive making any sounds? Possibly grinding sounds?
> 
> Is the error actually caused by the HD, or do you have a disc in the floppy drive or CD-Rom drive?


No disks in the Floppy or either CD drive

Harddrive isn't making irregular noises,

MEssage is now 

"Diskboot failure, insert system disk and press enter"


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> No disks in the Floppy or either CD drive
> 
> Harddrive isn't making irregular noises,
> 
> MEssage is now
> 
> "Diskboot failure, insert system disk and press enter"



i had the exact same problem with my pc a few years back. ended up getting a new one... :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

Just wanted to add that it's usually fairly easy to notice a harddrive failure.

The computer would normally start making grinding noise (some people called it "knocking") whenever HD spools up to speed.

Whether or not your RAM has problems, it depends on how long you've been having this problem. If you've had this problem for a few days, then the problem may simply be your harddrive. If you have consistently had this problem, say 6+ months, then your RAM may still be faulty. In fact, that faulty RAM MAY have caused your harddrive to die.


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> No disks in the Floppy or either CD drive
> 
> Harddrive isn't making irregular noises,
> 
> MEssage is now
> 
> "Diskboot failure, insert system disk and press enter"


Did you make a "rescue disc" for your OS?

Is your system bootable from CD?
You can check by going into the BIOS of the computer. Depending on your motherboard manufacturer, you'll need to hit "F1," or "DEL" or whatever key to get you into your "System BIOS." Once you are in the BIOS, look for a option that says something like "BOOT ORDER." Make sure CD Rom has higher priority than HD. Basically, computer will look for a bootable CD before looking for the bootable HD.

Do you still have the original Windows XP installation disc?

You'll need diagnostic tools located on either the "rescue disc" or the Installation disc. With either of those disc, you should be able to insert it into the CD-Rom drive and boot-up the system.


----------



## ss03

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to add that it's usually fairly easy to notice a harddrive failure.
> 
> The computer would normally start making grinding noise (some people called it "knocking") whenever HD spools up to speed.
> 
> Whether or not your RAM has problems, it depends on how long you've been having this problem. If you've had this problem for a few days, then the problem may simply be your harddrive. If you have consistently had this problem, say 6+ months, then your RAM may still be faulty. In fact, that faulty RAM MAY have caused your harddrive to die.


Probably the harddrive.

What really sucks it, on August 3rd I was going to backup my files and my powersupply died out, I fixed what yesterday, and then I was going to make my draft picks here and then back up my files, and my harddrive dies within an hour after I replace the power supply. Thats messed up.

Anyway to recover files on the harddrive?


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Probably the harddrive.
> 
> What really sucks it, on August 3rd I was going to backup my files and my powersupply died out, I fixed what yesterday, and then I was going to make my draft picks here and then back up my files, and my harddrive dies within an hour after I replace the power supply. Thats messed up.
> 
> Anyway to recover files on the harddrive?


Well... you can always do this:

1. Take out old harddrive

2. Install new harddrive as master (I am assuming you have a ATA system since you mentioned it's an older computer.)

3. Install OS on new harddrive (depending on security settings on the old harddrive, I would recommend installing the OS with the same login name and password. NTFS can be a pain in the rear end because it actually assigns permission and access rights to different folders and files.)

4. Install old harddrive as slave

With the above configuration, you should be able to boot into windows, and windows should recognize both drives. You can then dig through the old harddrive for files, at least on the portions that's readable.

If the above method doesn't help to retreive any information, you'll need a professional data recovery service. They can cost anywhere between $600-$1500 depending on the drive.

This sucks, man.....


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i had the exact same problem with my pc a few years back. ended up getting a new one... :curse:


LOL... that's a good excuse to buy a new computer every couple years. :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

Well luckily this is a 40gb harddrive, so backing it up isn't a problem. I was thinking of buying one around 160gb, and making it the master drive and the old one a slave drive. From there use a ghost with ghost software to backup the entire old drive incase something goes wrong. Then use your idea of restoring old system files using a Windows XP cd by changing the boot order in the Bios for it, and hope that all goes well!


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> Well luckily this is a 40gb harddrive, so backing it up isn't a problem. I was thinking of buying one around 160gb, and making it the master drive and the old one a slave drive. From there use a ghost with ghost software to backup the entire old drive incase something goes wrong. Then use your idea of restoring old system files using a Windows XP cd by changing the boot order in the Bios for it, and hope that all goes well!



when my pc went down, it was a while back. my hd was only 1.1gigs. and that was considered top of the line...


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Well luckily this is a 40gb harddrive, so backing it up isn't a problem. I was thinking of buying one around 160gb, and making it the master drive and the old one a slave drive. From there use a ghost with ghost software to backup the entire old drive incase something goes wrong. Then use your idea of restoring old system files using a Windows XP cd by changing the boot order in the Bios for it, and hope that all goes well!


Ah... from the sound of it, you are quite comfortable working with computers.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Saint Baller

I had a 4 gb computer from 1999 until 2005, then my computer screen exploded and I got one lol


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> when my pc went down, it was a while back. my hd was only 1.1gigs. and that was considered top of the line...


Have you used a 5 1/4" floppy before? LOL...

When those floppies were a common place, a HUGE harddrive was 20 MB, and it was so big it took up half of the computer.


----------



## ss03

Saint Baller said:


> I had a 4 gb computer from 1999 until 2005, then my computer screen exploded and I got one lol


Although, if the only problem was the screen, all you had to do was buy a new monitor! However, if in 2006 you had a 4gb harddrive, it'd be troublesome.


Edwardcyh - Well, I'm 14 so I'm actually quite hesitant when I do some things, not that comfortable, but I'm not going to pay $600 for a harddrive recovery. Actually I know a place when I can get it done for 50-150 depending on how difficult it is, but I'll just try it on my own, if it doesn't work and I ruin that drive, oh well, I have a larger drive with a backup of the old drive on it that I can take it to get files recovered.

1.1GB? How long ago did you get that, the computer I got in 1995 was miles above that!


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Although, if the only problem was the screen, all you had to do was buy a new monitor! However, if in 2006 you had a 4gb harddrive, it'd be troublesome.
> 
> 
> Edwardcyh - Well, I'm 14 so I'm actually quite hesitant when I do some things, not that comfortable, but I'm not going to pay $600 for a harddrive recovery. Actually I know a place when I can get it done for 50-150 depending on how difficult it is, but I'll just try it on my own, if it doesn't work and I ruin that drive, oh well, I have a larger drive with a backup of the old drive on it that I can take it to get files recovered.


Wow! 50-150 for data recovery? What a bargain!

I called 5 different places when I needed recovery service beginning of the year, and they quoted 600+. :curse:


----------



## Saint Baller

Well ss03 I'm pretty computer savy like you, I'm really cautios too. The thing that happend with my screen was that my computer over loaded and an electrical surge from my PC blew the screen up.


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Have you used a 5 1/4" floppy before? LOL...
> 
> When those floppies were a common place, a HUGE harddrive was 20 MB, and it was so big it took up half of the computer.



i remember floppy discs, and monochrome monitors that gave you brain tumors.


----------



## ss03

Saintballer you hate Carter more than Marbury? and you don't even live in Toronto.

- - - Thanks everyone, especially edwardcyh, I don't want to fill too much more of this thread with my computer problems so my last question is, anyone know if you can still make boot disks on a floppy or CD for windows, I remember making and still have them for win95 and 98, for 2000 and xp I could never find just boot disks.


----------



## edwardcyh

ss03 said:


> Saintballer you hate Carter more than Marbury? and you don't even live in Toronto.
> 
> - - - Thanks everyone, especially edwardcyh, I don't want to fill too much more of this thread with my computer problems so my last question is, anyone know if you can still make boot disks on a floppy or CD for windows, I remember making and still have them for win95 and 98, for 2000 and xp I could never find just boot disks.


Not a problem.

Here is a site that offers all sorts of boot disks. It's free.

http://www.bootdisk.com/


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> speedy should start, smush has no business starting over speedy.
> 
> you should move thomas to the 4 and slide boozer to the 5. nazr is unproven, and tim should give you a 3pt threat that can spread the floor for gordon and james.


Just something to think about ss03's line-up...

Smush can't be a contributor off the bench, where as Speedy certainly can. Speedy is a consistent scorer off the bench (instant contribution), but Smush playing from the bench? I can't see Smush contrubuting much at all in the scenario.

Since we are talking about Smush and Speedy, Smush should start. If you want Speedy to start, trade Smush.


----------



## Tersk

I like the Tim Thomas pick, he provides insta-offense off the bench.

I'm thinking of making the time-limit 5 hours..thoughts?


----------



## bootstrenf

Tersk said:


> I like the Tim Thomas pick, he provides insta-offense off the bench.
> 
> I'm thinking of making the time-limit 5 hours..thoughts?



agreed, the shorter the time limit, the better. who's turn is it anyhow?


----------



## Tersk

The Future7
New York Knicks


----------



## bootstrenf

Tersk said:


> The Future7
> New York Knicks



hey tersk, please check your pm's. thanks in advance...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*what would it take to get someones 7th rounder?*


----------



## Saint Baller

188 on the trade block..


----------



## Tersk

PG: Deron Williams / Anthony Johnson
SG: Ray Allen
SF: Bobby Simmons / Ryan Gomes
PF: Kurt Thomas
C: Tim Duncan

looking for more picks in this area


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Looking to deal mobley. PM me with offers. It can be a combination of Picks and player or just picks.


----------



## ss03

Tersk said:


> PG: Deron Williams / Anthony Johnson
> SG: Ray Allen
> SF: Bobby Simmons / Ryan Gomes
> PF: Kurt Thomas
> C: Tim Duncan
> 
> looking for more picks in this area


That team looks pretty good, nice balance, and KT and TD can switch between the PF and C spots for bench players. The only thing I don't understand is why you went with a starting PG that still has a lot to prove when you're 2-5 starting positions are filled with players who are "win now" players because they're likely not going to get any better than they are right now.


----------



## xray

My monitor went black for a while.... :curse: 

Anyway, we're way behind.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

willing to give my 8th 9th and 10th for someones 7th 11th and 12th...


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> willing to give my 8th 9th and 10th for someones 7th 11th and 12th...


Wow... looks nice, but 7th round is the last chance to pick up b-squads. 

I unfortunately need my 7th. If I had a team like Tersk's, I would trade down. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Yeah, I feel the same way.


----------



## edwardcyh

*You deleted the congratulatory thread!*

I was tempted to create another one.... :biggrin: 

It's ok. We'll just continue that conversation HERE!

Congrats, bray!


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> *You deleted the congratulatory thread!*
> 
> I was tempted to create another one.... :biggrin:
> 
> It's ok. We'll just continue that conversation HERE!
> 
> Congrats, bray!


Sorry, but I told you it was making me feel uncomfortable. uke: 

Anyway, The Takeover's on the clock, right? :wait:

edit: my computer's giving me fits!!


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Sorry, but I told you it was making me feel uncomfortable. uke:
> 
> Anyway, The Takeover's on the clock, right? :wait:
> 
> edit: my computer's giving me fits!!


Like my new sig? :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf

i think i'm going to start qross over radman. everyone is saying i don't have enough defense, and knowledgable fans know that qross is one of the most underrated perimeter defenders in the league. and he can hit the jumper.

should i start varejao or diogu? i'm leaning towards diogu. i saw the last 10 games of the season when he started getting more minutes(23minutes per game), and he averaged:

14ppg/6.6rpg/1.9topg/0.7spg/0.8bpg. 


14/7 aint bad for a rookie center...

so...

pg= arenas
sg= barbosa
sf= ross
pf= nowitzki
c= diogu

bench= varejao(backup big), radman(3pt specialist)


again i ask, what ya'll think?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Like my new sig? :biggrin:


Actually I do, because if there's a large number of people with the same affliction, then I will be classified as disabled by the federal government; therefore I'll be eligible for grants and gov't assistance.

Thanks. :banana:


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> pg= arenas
> sg= barbosa
> sf= ross
> pf= nowitzki
> c= diogu
> 
> bench= varejao(backup big), radman(3pt specialist)
> 
> 
> again i ask, what ya'll think?


I like it as well. Rad gives you a nice punch off the bench, and Varejao is that wildchild you like to have as an X-factor. If you have any doubts about Diogu and QRoss as starters, the presence of Arenas and Nowitzki take the pressure off.


----------



## Saint Baller

PG West
SG Kobe
SF Maggette
PF Walker
C Wright

Bench
6th Man Quentin Richardson
Rashad McCants

looking to trade for a big man


----------



## MemphisX

bootstrenf said:


> i think i'm going to start qross over radman. everyone is saying i don't have enough defense, and knowledgable fans know that qross is one of the most underrated perimeter defenders in the league. and he can hit the jumper.
> 
> should i start varejao or diogu? i'm leaning towards diogu. i saw the last 10 games of the season when he started getting more minutes(23minutes per game), and he averaged:
> 
> 14ppg/6.6rpg/1.9topg/0.7spg/0.8bpg.
> 
> 
> 14/7 aint bad for a rookie center...
> 
> so...
> 
> pg= arenas
> sg= barbosa
> sf= ross
> pf= nowitzki
> c= diogu
> 
> bench= varejao(backup big), radman(3pt specialist)
> 
> 
> again i ask, what ya'll think?


Worst defense in the history of the NBA. :cheers:


----------



## xray

MemphisX said:


> Worst defense in the history of the NBA. :cheers:


Well, yeah. :swammi: 

If you want to look at it *that* way. :bsmile:


----------



## bootstrenf

Pau Gasol
Kirk Hinrich
Caron Butler
Darko Milicic
Josh Childress
Ronnie Brewer


people in glass houses...


----------



## edwardcyh

Three team 9 player trade proposal: HOU, NOR, and LAC

NOR trades:
Corey Maggette
Kobe Bryant
9th Rounder

NOR gets:
Gilbert Arenas
Eddie Curry
Radmanovic

LAC trades:
Gilbert Arenas
Radmanovic
9th rounder

LAC gets:
Stephon Marbury
Corey Maggette
Antonio MaDyess

HOU trades:
Stephon Marbury
Eddie Curry
Antonio McDyess

HOU gets:
Kobe Bryant
9th rounder from NOR
9th rounder from LAC


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> Three team 9 player trade proposal: HOU, NOR, and LAC
> 
> NOR trades:
> Corey Maggette
> Kobe Bryant
> 9th Rounder
> 
> NOR gets:
> Gilbert Arenas
> Eddie Curry
> Radmanovic
> 
> LAC trades:
> Gilbert Arenas
> Radmanovic
> 9th rounder
> 
> LAC gets:
> Stephon Marbury
> Corey Maggette
> Antonio MaDyess
> 
> HOU trades:
> Stephon Marbury
> Eddie Curry
> Antonio McDyess
> 
> HOU gets:
> Kobe Bryant
> 9th rounder from NOR
> 9th rounder from LAC


I am giving up A TON here, but I need to make a move so I can stay competitive with Tersk...


----------



## Saint Baller

No thanks, I'd want Dirk in that trade and that will not happen.


----------



## bootstrenf

Saint Baller said:


> No thanks, I'd want Dirk in that trade and that will not happen.



i guess since the third party won't accept, my answer is inconsequential...


----------



## MemphisX

bootstrenf said:


> Pau Gasol....shotblocker
> Kirk Hinrich....good defender
> Caron Butler...good defender
> Darko Milicic....shotblocker
> Josh Childress....good defender
> Ronnie Brewer....good defender
> 
> 
> people in glass houses...



you suck at evaluating talent... :clown:


----------



## bootstrenf

MemphisX said:


> you suck at evaluating talent... :clown:



looking at your team, at least i'm better than you...


if my team played your team, it wouldn't matter what my defense looked like. no one besides gasol is a good scorer. caron is average, and by the way, brewer hasn't played a single game, how do you know he's a good defender?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> I am giving up A TON here, but I need to make a move so I can stay competitive with Tersk...


your team is already better then Tersks...your crazy if you dont think so...

and unless Kobe was gonna grab 15 rebounds and score 45 points every game, your giving up WAY too much for him...


----------



## t1no

heh


----------



## ZÆ

Can I pick?

this is THE TAKEOVER, I changed my name


----------



## edwardcyh

ZÆ said:


> Can I pick?
> 
> this is THE TAKEOVER, I changed my name


Yes, please.


----------



## ZÆ

C - Nenad Krstic
PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Mike James

Thoughts?


----------



## edwardcyh

Dragnsmke1 said:


> your team is already better then Tersks...your crazy if you dont think so...
> 
> and unless Kobe was gonna grab 15 rebounds and score 45 points every game, your giving up WAY too much for him...


LOL... *THANK YOU*! You have a pretty nice squad going yourself.

Unfortunately, you are the only person on the rating thread that rated my team higher than Tersk's team. I know when I finish putting the team together, anybody following NBA like a hawk would realize the kind of talents I have assembled. Eddie Curry will be starting center for NYK, and he WILL shine. Stephon Marbury may be overpaid, but the man has talents. Battier... enough said in the current World Championship. Raja Bell and McDyess are all good consistent players, defensive and offensive. Of course, this is not even mentioning the 1st round pick of Amare...

Guess what? People aren't realizing any of it. Tersk's Tim Duncan and Ray Allen alone made people blind to some of his later "questionable" picks (at least to me). 

I would have thought my team easily ranks in top 3. People don't agree, so I have to change... even at this stage of the draft.

I thought I might help out NOR by offering a nice combo deal, giving him 3 quality bigs. The trade would, without a doubt, bump his rating from D/C to B range. LAC can certainly use some help from trades, so the proposed trade would bump his rating from a B/C+ to B+/A- range. I obviously would go from A/A- to C+/B-. I was hoping on the rest of the draft saving me.

When 7th round concludes, the "B-squads" should be pretty much all taken (unless you REALLY know NBA).... That's what I was counting on.

No guts.... no glory.... :cheers:


----------



## Tersk

It's okay, not everyone is a talented NBA scouter like me.

I am looking to get more picks.

Real nice pick on Al Jefferson, I was going to take him but I'm more interested in winning now.


----------



## edwardcyh

ZÆ said:


> C - Nenad Krstic
> PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
> SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
> SG - Larry Hughes
> PG - Mike James
> 
> Thoughts?


Good pick up on Al Jefferson.

My only concern is Adam Morrison... but he might end up being rookie-of-the-year. So the jury is still out. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

t1no said:


> heh


Dang it... you edited it right before I was going to reply!

LOL...


----------



## Tersk

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... *THANK YOU*! You have a pretty nice squad going yourself.
> 
> Unfortunately, you are the only person on the rating thread that rated my team higher than Tersk's team. I know when I finish putting the team together, anybody following NBA like a hawk would realize the kind of talents I have assembled.


Besides, not everything has to be a competition between you and me. It will start hurting your e-ego after I continually beat you..


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> It's okay, *not everyone is a talented NBA scouter like me*.
> 
> I am looking to get more picks.
> 
> Real nice pick on Al Jefferson, I was going to take him but I'm more interested in winning now.


You must be high on something... at least on yourself! :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

.. high on talent


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> Besides, not everything has to be a competition between you and me. It will start hurting your e-ego after I continually beat you..


LOL... If I had a big ego, you think I would post my thought, especially a big gamble trading away half of my assembled team?

Nah... tiny ego here. :angel:


----------



## Tersk

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... If I had a big ego, you think I would post my thought, especially a big gamble trading away half of my assembled team?
> 
> Nah... tiny ego here. :angel:


Thats not the only tiny thing you have


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> .. high on talent


That's not what yo mama said.... LOL *J/K*

Don't want to start that mama stuff here. :angel: 

:joke: :joke: :joke:


----------



## Tersk

:rotf:

Your old enough to be my dad















Wait a second, oh god no.


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> Thats not the only tiny thing you have


I do have a tiny little toe on my left foot. How did you know that? LOL...


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> :rotf:
> 
> Your old enough to be my dad
> 
> Wait a second, oh god no.


Don't make me use the power of edit on your rear end... SON.

:curse:


----------



## Tersk

Aww shucks, I hit a nerve. I'll be quiet now. I will let my team do the talking (and subsequentially, the whip-lashing)


----------



## xray

I thought 192 was Orlando's pick...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

edwardcyh said:


> Guess what? People aren't realizing any of it. Tersk's Tim Duncan and Ray Allen alone made people blind to some of his later "questionable" picks (at least to me).
> 
> I would have thought my team easily ranks in top 3. People don't agree, so I have to change... even at this stage of the draft.
> 
> No guts.... no glory.... :cheers:


thats what I noticed would be a problem rounds ago...people are "collecting" players and not making great teams...people are gonna be judged on what players they have and not what team they have put together...cmon its the 7th round and a lot of people still havent collected a big


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

C-Magloire
PF-Brand/Marshall
SF-Jamison/Marshall
SG-Peterson/Mobley
PG-Miller

Not to be bias but I think I have a top 3 team if not the best team.
Thoughts?

Willing to trade *Cuttino Mobley*. So someone that has some up coming picks Pm me with offers. Or get in touch with me somehow. Also I would be willing to trade mobley straight up for someone else.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I swear Ed, if you screw me over with pick 194 Im coming to your house and kicking your dog...


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> Dang it... you edited it right before I was going to reply!
> 
> LOL...


It was sarcasm, nobody laffed so i edited.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

think Ed would mind if I pick a little early?


----------



## t1no

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I swear Ed, if you screw me over with pick 194 Im coming to your house and kicking your dog...


Can i join you?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Is it my turn my turn?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I repeat




Dragnsmke1 said:


> *willing to give my 8th 9th and 10th for someones 7th 11th and 12th...*


----------



## xray

I haven't figured the hours, but I'll go ahead. :whoknows:


----------



## xray

I picked Patterson because I need so much help, especially on the front line; and since he can swing, he was a better fit for me than Mo Taylor.

Thoughts?


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I picked Patterson because I need so much help, especially on the front line; and since he can swing, he was a better fit for me than Mo Taylor.
> 
> Thoughts?


Bad move... You should have traded T-mac for Eddie Curry... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Bad move... You should have traded T-mac for Eddie Curry... :biggrin:


Well, I asked for thoughts.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Well, I asked for thoughts.


And you got it! lol


----------



## L

I think im learning from past mistakes.....just too bad i learned from them too late for this draft....


At least i have a decent team in the nets draft.....but still isnt good enough...


----------



## xray

2dumb2live said:


> At least i have a decent team in the nets draft.....but still isnt good enough...


Don't give up hope, you never know about chemistry... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> I think im learning from past mistakes.....just too bad i learned from them too late for this draft....
> 
> 
> At least i have a decent team in the nets draft.....but still isnt good enough...


Excellent pick in Amare.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

I spied the Spurs draft to see how they were doing, and it's slower than ours...school is really taking time from us.


----------



## bootstrenf

the spurs draft and jazz draft aren't going so well...i smell an impending cancellation...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I spied the Spurs draft to see how they were doing, and it's slower than ours...school is really taking time from us.


Darned that school!

Ain't folks knowing skools can't do you no good.

LOL... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> the spurs draft and jazz draft aren't going so well...i smell an impending cancellation...


You are smelling SOMETHING, but it's not cancellation...


----------



## xray

Denver (Seed) is still on the clock, pick #211 is current.


----------



## edwardcyh

I just sent out PM's to all GM's that can make their selections, and one was rejected:

*BootyKing has exceeded their stored private messages quota and can not accept further messages until they clear some space.*

:curse: I am trying!


----------



## xray

It would be nice if we could hear from some, but I guess they would be picking if they were around.

So, nevermind. :banghead:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> It would be nice if we could hear from some, but I guess they would be picking if they were around.
> 
> So, nevermind. :banghead:


2dumb2live just entered her selection. :clap: 

even though i had to edit the pick #....


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> even though i had to edit the pick #....


Beggars can't be choosers. :biggrin:


----------



## JuX

It's still running, that's all we need to do.


----------



## ss03

I'm looking to trade my 8 and 12 for a 9 and 10 if anyone's interested


----------



## xray

Not a good trade for me, sorry.


----------



## MemphisX

Looking over the teams, I don't think any one team stands out as that much better than the rest.


----------



## Seed

I think I did pretty well with my last two picks, Gadzuric and Rasul Butler especially this late in the draft


----------



## xray

Seed said:


> I think I did pretty well with my last two picks, Gadzuric and Rasul Butler especially this late in the draft


Not bad - there's a few hidden treasures left, but at this point you have to claim "Chemistry!!". :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Portland (214) has expired.

Milwaukee (215) has expired.

Cleveland (216) is on the clock. :angel:


----------



## GM3

By my count 219 is on the clock right now.

Come on guys, I don't want this one to die.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

GM3 said:


> By my count 219 is on the clock right now.
> 
> Come on guys, I don't want this one to die.


*blame Madden...*


----------



## xray

I'm #225. My pick will be up at 10:17pm Central.

223 (VeN's Bulls) is on the clock now, Saturday morning.


----------



## Premier

C/PF: Andrew Bogut, Kendrick Perkins
PF: Drew Gooden
SF/PF: Josh Smith, Marvin Williams
SF: Mike Miller
SG/SF: Gerald Wallace, Anthony Parker
PG: Raymond Felton, Marcus Banks


----------



## xray

Premier said:


> C/PF: Andrew Bogut, Kendrick Perkins
> PF: Drew Gooden
> SF/PF: Josh Smith, Marvin Williams
> SF: Mike Miller
> SG/SF: Gerald Wallace, Anthony Parker
> PG: Raymond Felton, Marcus Banks


A lot of athletism, but where's the star power? :angel:


----------



## Premier

bray1967 said:


> A lot of athletism, but where's the star power? :angel:


Honestly, I don't see a need for a "star" player. My team is built to wear down the opposition to a point where they would be too fatigued to play competively in the fourth quarter. Also, four or five of my players have the potential to be "stars" in the near future. With so much depth, I can go with a ten man rotation to keep all of my players fresh. I'll expand on my thoughts on the team after I finish drafting it.


----------



## xray

Premier said:


> Honestly, I don't see a need for a "star" player. My team is built to wear down the opposition to a point where they would be too fatigued to play competively in the fourth quarter. Also, four or five of my players have the potential to be "stars" in the near future. With so much depth, I can go with a ten man rotation to keep all of my players fresh. I'll expand on my thoughts on the team after I finish drafting it.


Fair enough - I think depth will be the critical make or break for any team.


----------



## edwardcyh

HEY!!!! I got skipped AGAIN!

grrrrrrrr.............


----------



## edwardcyh

Just wanted to thank everybody for leaving *NATE ROBINSON* to me in 8th round. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Just wanted to thank everybody for leaving Fred Jones to me in 8th round. :biggrin:


Unless there's two Fred Joneses, you might want to check pick #182. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Unless there's two Fred Joneses, you might want to check pick #182. :angel:


LOL.... oops.

Here comes the power of edit. :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

Premier said:


> Honestly, I don't see a need for a "star" player. My team is built to wear down the opposition to a point where they would be too fatigued to play competively in the fourth quarter. Also, four or five of my players have the potential to be "stars" in the near future. With so much depth, I can go with a ten man rotation to keep all of my players fresh. I'll expand on my thoughts on the team after I finish drafting it.


Basically a TEAM USA system with good players and balance vs. star players. What Team USA is doing, is actually something I thought would have worked with the New York Knicks in that at 2 or 3 positions they could just tell the players to go all out for 20 minutes or so, and then switch, and have the 2 main players on the original starting line pace themselves.


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> LOL.... oops.
> 
> Here comes the power of edit. :biggrin:


Alright... problem corrected. :biggrin: 

Nate Robinson, Sprite Rising Stars Slam Dunk champion, is my man.


----------



## bootstrenf

when is it my turn? seems like i've been waiting for two weeks now for my 8th rounder


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> when is it my turn? seems like i've been waiting for two weeks now for my 8th rounder


Miami is on the clock now, and you will be up afterwards.


----------



## xray

I think this thing may be resurrected, if we can start communicating. :angel:


----------



## xray

The New York Knicks are on the clock.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I think this thing may be resurrected, if we can start communicating. :angel:


LOL... I was sending out a whole bunch of PM's a little while back to remind them that they can make selection, but I gave up on it because this site's been having so much technical difficulties. It's a little pointless when posters can't even load pages to read PM's, right?

Hopefully the problem will be resolved soon. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

I wonder if the kids could post on their lunch period. 
:thinking:


----------



## bootstrenf

jus checking in.

i think this draft has been reduced to 3 posters:

1. bray
2. ed
3. strenf

there have been 3 other drafts where they got to a certain point, and everything just stopped.

let's keep this draft alive...


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> jus checking in.
> 
> i think this draft has been reduced to 3 posters:
> 
> 1. bray
> 2. ed
> 3. strenf
> 
> there have been 3 other drafts where they got to a certain point, and everything just stopped.
> 
> let's keep this draft alive...


The "perfect storm" (school, internet problems, late round picks) have certainly taken their toll, but I have hope that as we settle back in things could work out.

P.S. Everything you do should be for inspiration, enjoyment and/or profit. This board has been somewhere on that list for me.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> The "perfect storm" (school, internet problems, late round picks) have certainly taken their toll, but I have hope that as we settle back in things could work out.
> 
> P.S. *Everything you do should be for inspiration, enjoyment and/or profit. This board has been somewhere on that list for me.*


So you are actually getting a $$$ cut on bbb.net? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> So you are actually getting a $$$ cut on bbb.net? :biggrin:


I said _somewhere _ on that list. :angel: 

:idea: Get's me to thinking, I could "fine" myself maybe .10 for every post. Then my post count would either skyrocket or plummet. :sigh:


----------



## xray

Pick 243 is up.


----------



## ss03

edwardcyh said:


> So you are actually getting a $$$ cut on bbb.net? :biggrin:


Yea, he collects information from posts here and sells it to needy websites, didn't you know?

I made my picks, I think both were pretty risky picks but both players can be great.

Depth Chart -
--------------------------------------------------------------------
C- Nazr / Patrick O'Bryant / Carlos Boozer
PF - Carlos Boozer/Tim Thomas
SF - Lebron James/ Tim Thomas / Charlie Bell
SG - Ben Gordon / Charlie Bell
PG - Smush Parker/ Speedy Claxton / Charlie Bell
--------------------------------------------------------------------
I think thats 9 players. I've been trying to go through this draft without trading but I need another 9th round pick if anyone is interested. Anyway, my team is supposed to be a balance of win it all now, and prospective team. The team looks a little better than I thought it would, any thoughts on where I should draft with remaining picks, or what I should trade for?


----------



## xray

ss03, take part in my survey.

I pm'd you earlier in the day, did you: 

A) get out of school and make your picks

or

B) get out of bed and make your picks?


----------



## ss03

School doesn't start for me until September 5th, so

C) I got back from playing tennis, at lunch, then made my picks


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> ss03, take part in my survey.
> 
> I pm'd you earlier in the day, did you:
> 
> A) get out of school and make your picks
> 
> or
> 
> B) get out of bed and make your picks?


Can I answer?

Or are you just collecting information from the young 'uns... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Can I answer?
> 
> Or are you just collecting information from the young 'uns... :biggrin:


I've been updating and pm'ing like I run this thread, and I just wondered if it's doing any good. :angel:


----------



## Tersk

Alright, my exams are over and I'm feeling better - I will try to get more involved with this. Sorry about it


----------



## Tersk

ss03 said:


> Yea, he collects information from posts here and sells it to needy websites, didn't you know?
> 
> I made my picks, I think both were pretty risky picks but both players can be great.
> 
> Depth Chart -
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> C- Nazr / Patrick O'Bryant / Carlos Boozer
> PF - Carlos Boozer/Tim Thomas
> SF - Lebron James/ Tim Thomas / Charlie Bell
> SG - Ben Gordon / Charlie Bell
> PG - Smush Parker/ Speedy Claxton / Charlie Bell
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> I think thats 9 players. I've been trying to go through this draft without trading but I need another 9th round pick if anyone is interested. Anyway, my team is supposed to be a balance of win it all now, and prospective team. The team looks a little better than I thought it would, any thoughts on where I should draft with remaining picks, or what I should trade for?


I really like your PG rotation, but Charlie Bell is definately not a SF, probably not a SG. I think you have a decent starting lineup, but nothing special. You've got some good guys to surround LeBron, BG is a great second option and Boozer works well with him. Bit worried on Smush, but LeBron should be handling the ball most of the time

You need some more 3/4 depth. Your team has a bright future

PS. I dislike Patrick O Bryant


----------



## xray

I think VC4MVP's offer should be discussed, but Tersk should address the matter - since this is his draft.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I've been updating and pm'ing like I run this thread, and I just wondered if it's doing any good. :angel:


You are doing an incredible job. Pretty soon, you'll start turning green...


----------



## edwardcyh

edwardcyh said:


> You are doing an incredible job. Pretty soon, you'll start turning green...


Hopefully not THIS green...


----------



## xray

Was she part of the Fantastic 4 - I don't recall her. :woot:


----------



## xray

I pm'd Dragonsmke, in case nobody else did. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I pm'd Dragonsmke, in case nobody else did. :banana:


LOL... i ALWAYS PM the person after me.... :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

I think I need a new avatar.

What event's coming up that carries enough significance for me to change?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... i ALWAYS PM the person after me.... :biggrin:


Then he has no excuse... :clown:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I think I need a new avatar.
> Any help would be appreciated.


http://www.chambercantontx.com/modu...ion=View&event_id=0000000525&caldate=2006-9-2


----------



## Saint Baller

edwardcyh said:


> I think I need a new avatar.
> 
> What event's coming up that carries enough significance for me to change?
> 
> Any help would be appreciated.


 The coming up of football season.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> http://www.chambercantontx.com/modu...ion=View&event_id=0000000525&caldate=2006-9-2


I don't know if the rest of the posters on the forum would know what I am talking about if my avatar says "First Monday Trade Days." LOL

Are you a frequent there or something?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> I don't know if the rest of the posters on the forum would know what I am talking about if my avatar says "First Monday Trade Days." LOL
> 
> Are you a frequent there or something?


No, it was the smallest thing I could think of. :jump:


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> The coming up of football season.


Hate to say this, but I simply can't get into football as much as before...

I was sitting 9 rows from the Viking players yesterday, and I thought I would be able to get into it, but I found the game to be horribly dragging. I suppose I am too used to Phoenix type NBA action....

I'll continue to stick to listening to NFL game on the radio (keep my eyes and hands free to do useful things around the house. :biggrin: )


----------



## bootstrenf

i much prefer the nba as you are able to root for your players. players you have had on the team for years. you can't do that with nfl teams, as player turnover is much too high. damn free agency...


dynasty>>>parity


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> i much prefer the nba as you are able to root for your players. players you have had on the team for years. you can't do that with nfl teams, as player turnover is much too high. damn free agency...
> 
> 
> dynasty>>>parity


Absolutely. 

Not to mention the difference between a roster of 15 compared to 52. 

Facial expression>>>>>helmet.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> i much prefer the nba as you are able to root for your players. players you have had on the team for years. you can't do that with nfl teams, as player turnover is much too high. damn free agency...
> 
> 
> dynasty>>>parity


Oh yeah... saw your bbb.net poster survival game. It was an interesting idea. I'll give you props for creativity, but you KNOW it was trouble waiting to happen...  

It was kind of nice seeing my name making the list... LOL... and it would have been bad if I got voted off.


----------



## Saint Baller

Well, I love basketball but football is good too. Football is fun on defense, thats my favorite part of the game so I get to see alot of good stuff.


----------



## edwardcyh

Saint Baller said:


> Well, I love basketball but football is good too. Football is fun on defense, thats my favorite part of the game so I get to see alot of good stuff.


What got people hyped yesterday was T.O.

In fact, people were paying him such close attention that I could have sworn I heard people saying, "T.O. just farted. Didn't he?"

:clown:


----------



## Saint Baller

edwardcyh said:


> What got people hyped yesterday was T.O.
> 
> In fact, people were paying him such close attention that I could have sworn I heard people saying, "T.O. just farted. Didn't he?"
> 
> :clown:


 That's a little bit too much.


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> What got people hyped yesterday was T.O.
> 
> In fact, people were paying him such close attention that I could have sworn I heard people saying, "T.O. just farted. Didn't he?"
> 
> :clown:


I read the crowd gave him a standing O until they realized he wasn't going to get the ball anytime soon.

True?


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Oh yeah... saw your bbb.net poster survival game. It was an interesting idea. I'll give you props for creativity, but you KNOW it was trouble waiting to happen...
> 
> It was kind of nice seeing my name making the list... LOL... and it would have been bad if I got voted off.



thanks. i guess some mods don't really trust us normal posters. i thought it would create friendly rivalries and such, but oh well...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I read the crowd gave him a standing O until they realized he wasn't going to get the ball anytime soon.
> 
> True?


I didn't, but a lot of people did.


----------



## ZÆ

C - Nenad Krstic/Raef LaFrentz
PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
SG - Larry Hughes
PG - Mike James/Antonio Daniels

thoughts?


----------



## xray

ZÆ said:


> C - Nenad Krstic/Raef LaFrentz
> PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
> SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
> SG - Larry Hughes
> PG - Mike James/Antonio Daniels
> 
> thoughts?


Great - except Daniels has already been picked.


----------



## ZÆ

bray1967 said:


> Great - except Daniels has already been picked.


oops, I looked and did ctrl+f and couldn't find him. Thought it was too good to be true. I'll pick again now.


----------



## ZÆ

ZÆ said:


> oops, I looked and did ctrl+f and couldn't find him. Thought it was too good to be true. I'll pick again now.


I edited my post and took Tony Allen


----------



## xray

Chicago (VeN) is now on the clock.


----------



## xray

I just pm'd a bunch of people. :wait:


----------



## L

bray1967 said:


> I just pm'd a bunch of people. :wait:


Sadly you were the only one that pmed me about my picks! :curse:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Sadly you were the only one that pmed me about my picks! :curse:


You are one of the few females that prefer PMS.... :biggrin:


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> You are one of the few females that prefer PMS.... :biggrin:


What do you mean? That i dont use AIM or Yahoo Messenger. This message board alone is better for me! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> What do you mean? That i dont use AIM or Yahoo Messenger. This message board alone is better for me! :biggrin:


 :raised_ey


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> :raised_ey


:raised_ey


----------



## Seed

sweet just took Sean May and Dikembe Mutumbo late in the draft


----------



## Pain5155

wow, the detroit team is really bad. Other then iverson, the rest of the players are 5th round and unde rplayers.


----------



## Seed

How does my team look right now
C- Marcus Camby/ Dan Gadzuric/ Dikembe Mutumbo
PF-Juwan Howard/Sean May
SF-Rasul Butler/ Danny Granger
SG-Joe Johnson
PG-Devin Harris/ Juan Dixon


----------



## xray

Seed said:


> How does my team look right now
> C- Marcus Camby/ Dan Gadzuric/ Dikembe Mutumbo
> PF-Juwan Howard/Sean May
> SF-Rasul Butler/ Danny Granger
> SG-Joe Johnson
> PG-Devin Harris/ Juan Dixon


Don't hate me...45-37


----------



## L

Seed said:


> sweet just took Sean May and Dikembe Mutumbo late in the draft


Just trying to accomplish a mission now

PG: Iverson/D.Stoudamire/Calderon
SG: Posey
SF: Miles/Korver
PF: Wilcox/D.Harrison
C: Nesterovic/Mourning

Trying to win crappiest team award^^^


----------



## edwardcyh

Wow... need 13 more teams to be skipped before my turn again...

Please do keep on skipping. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Just trying to accomplish a mission now
> 
> PG: Iverson/D.Stoudamire/Calderon
> SG: Posey
> SF: Miles/Korver
> PF: Wilcox/D.Harrison
> C: Nesterovic/Mourning
> 
> *Trying to win crappiest team award*^^^


I think you have already won! LOL...

GREAT JOB!


----------



## edwardcyh

2dumb2live said:


> Just trying to accomplish a mission now
> 
> PG: Iverson/D.Stoudamire/Calderon
> SG: Posey
> SF: Miles/Korver
> PF: Wilcox/D.Harrison
> C: Nesterovic/Mourning
> 
> Trying to win crappiest team award^^^


Ok... I just decided I am going to help you out a little.

How about a trade of Iverson for Earl Watson?

With that trade, you'll for sure win the award your heart desires.


----------



## xray

Phoenix has expired.

Milwaukee's on the clock.


----------



## Tersk

I think my team is now the best . 

Houston made a few shaky picks in Nate Robinson and Ronny Turiaf, Memphis made some picks in Darrell Armstrong and Hakim Warrick (how old is this team, and Warrick doesnt fit in)


What does everyone think of my team and my last few picks

PG: Deron Williams/Anthony Johnson
SG: Ray Allen/Sarunas Jasikevicius (last pick)
SF: Bobby Simmons/Ryan Gomes
PF: Kurt Thomas/Etan Thomas (2nd last pick)
C: Tim Duncan

Who thinks their team is better


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> I think my team is now the best .
> 
> Houston made a few shaky picks in Nate Robinson and Ronny Turiaf, Memphis made some picks in Darrell Armstrong and Hakim Warrick (how old is this team, and Warrick doesnt fit in)
> 
> 
> What does everyone think of my team and my last few picks
> 
> PG: Deron Williams/Anthony Johnson
> SG: Ray Allen/Sarunas Jasikevicius (last pick)
> SF: Bobby Simmons/Ryan Gomes
> PF: Kurt Thomas/Etan Thomas (2nd last pick)
> C: Tim Duncan
> 
> Who thinks their team is better


Yours is strong, I agree. :worship: 
Talent spread equally frontcourt to back, great inside/out game - no glaring weakness.

I will nominate my Spurs as a contender, as I have a nice backup for McGrady ready. :wlift:


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> I think my team is now the best .
> 
> *Houston made a few shaky picks in Nate Robinson and Ronny Turiaf*, Memphis made some picks in Darrell Armstrong and Hakim Warrick (how old is this team, and Warrick doesnt fit in)
> 
> What does everyone think of my team and my last few picks
> 
> PG: Deron Williams/Anthony Johnson
> SG: Ray Allen/Sarunas Jasikevicius (last pick)
> SF: Bobby Simmons/Ryan Gomes
> PF: Kurt Thomas/Etan Thomas (2nd last pick)
> C: Tim Duncan
> 
> Who thinks their team is better


What's wrong with Nate Robinson and Ronny Turiaf? I still think they are solid picks for their rounds. The only player slipping under my radar was D. Stoudamire (Good job, 2dumb2live!).

While you are on the high horse, you might want to take a look at Detroit Pistons. That's one team whooping your rear end up and down the court.







LOL... maybe not. :rofl:


----------



## xray

Since StackAttack picked at 5:49pm central:

Milwaukee's pick expired at 11:49pm central
Cleveland's pick expired at 5:49am central

and Washington has about an hour left. :wait:


----------



## xray

Seattle (Stinger) is now on the clock.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Seattle (Stinger) is now on the clock.


Just 8 more picks til mine.....

8 x 6 = 48 hrs...

That's a LONG wait!


----------



## Saint Baller

2 days!


----------



## xray

Let's shorten it, why don't we? 

I'm inclined to say 3 hours. :banana:


----------



## Saint Baller

I'd be obliged to 2 hours...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Let's shorten it, why don't we?
> 
> I'm inclined to say 3 hours. :banana:


15 minute lightning rounds.... :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> 15 minute lightning rounds.... :biggrin:


I'm good with it, either during the day (school hours  ) when I'm at work, or in the evening (after the dreaded drive time). 

:twave:


----------



## bootstrenf

15 sounds good to me...


----------



## VC4MVP

what do u guys think of my team...?
Cavs
Pg- Jameer Nelson/Earl Boykins
Sg- Corey Maggette/Randy Foye
Sf- Carmelo Anthony/Keith Van Horn
Pf- Rasheed Wallace/Cedric Simmons
C-Zaza Pachulia/Melvin Ely

Thoughts?

I think my team has a great starting lineup, and even better depth.


----------



## xray

283 (Chicago-VeN) is up this afternoon.


----------



## xray

VC4MVP said:


> what do u guys think of my team...?
> Cavs
> Pg- Jameer Nelson/Earl Boykins
> Sg- Corey Maggette/Randy Foye
> Sf- Carmelo Anthony/Keith Van Horn
> Pf- Rasheed Wallace/Cedric Simmons
> C-Zaza Pachulia/Melvin Ely
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I think my team has a great starting lineup, and even better depth.


I like the scoring potential of your roster, speed at the point (though small), and your 2-3-4 combo is really good. 

Pachulia and Brezec would be an entertaining matchup. :biggrin:

B+


----------



## xray

Chicago (VeN) has another hour or so on the clock, then Boston (Net2) will be up.


----------



## Tersk

New rule. If you already have a pick skipped, your next one is automatically skipped (this helps the time limit). In effect after the next pick

Some nice picks lately, I like the Jaric pick


----------



## xray

My thinking is all those who don't complete the draft are disqualified from any winning consideration.

:thinking:


----------



## ZÆ

C - Nenad Krstic/Raef LaFrentz
PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
SG - Larry Hughes/Tony Allen
PG - Mike James/Marko Jaric

thoughts?


----------



## xray

ZÆ said:


> C - Nenad Krstic/Raef LaFrentz
> PF - Dwight Howard/Al Jefferson
> SF - Adam Morrison/Jalen Rose
> SG - Larry Hughes/Tony Allen
> PG - Mike James/Marko Jaric
> 
> thoughts?


You have size, that's for sure. If there is a weak link, it could be at SF, where Morrison is unproven imo. Otherwise, good scoring and defensive balance.

B


----------



## xray

Mmm...it appears Utah (New Jazzy Jets) is on the clock (if still interested).


----------



## edwardcyh

LOL... i am on the clock, eh?

Like my new avatar? It's "inspired by bunny haters." :biggrin:


----------



## xray

How the heck do you find this stuff? :whatever:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> How the heck do you find this stuff? :whatever:


Haven't you seen Donnie Darko?


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> Haven't you seen Donnie Darko?


Huh??


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Huh??


http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1804383671/info 

Very strange.... but GREAT movie.

:cheers:


----------



## edwardcyh

What do you think about my pick of Dahntay Jones? :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> What do you think about my pick of Dahntay Jones? :biggrin:


Not bad at all, but I had Head penciled in for my next pick. :curse:


----------



## Tersk

Wow, that was an effort. I completely updated the roster thread. Link

<table border="3" bordercolor="#0000ff" height="100" width="680"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*Dallas Mavericks
*</td><td>Point Guard</td><td>Shooting Guard
</td><td>Small Forward
</td><td>Power Forward</td><td>Center</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>GM: *Tersk*</td><td>*Deron Williams
*</td><td>*Ray Allen
*</td><td>*Bobby Simmons
*</td><td>*Kurt Thomas*
</td><td>*Tim Duncan*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*








*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*







*</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Anthony Johnson*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Ryan** Gomes*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Andris Biedrins
*</td><td align="center" valign="top">*Etan Thomas*</td></tr></tbody></table>

Thoughts? What kind of players should I be looking at with my final two picks.

I like the Biedrins pick. A pick for the future, possibly. He averaged something like 12/13/2.3 per 48 minutes last season and he is only 19. With Duncan tutelage he could develop into something special I hope. 

I really think these rounds show how NBA savvy our posters are. Please keep in touch, as we're almost done

The following people need to pick

Dragnsmke1 [Memphis]
StackAttack [Phoenix x2]
Stinger [Seattle x2]
Ghoti [Portland]
Real [Boston]
New Jazzy Nets [Utah]


----------



## Steez

C - Samuel Dalembert/Jerome James
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Danny Fortson
SF - Lamar Odom/Luke Walton
SG - Grant Hill/Desmond Mason
PG - Chauncey Billups/Jordan Farmar

What do you guys think?


----------



## xray

305 (Clippers - bootsrenf) is back on the clock until 10:49am central.


----------



## bootstrenf

there has been a mistake.

i made two #296 picks. the first was renaldo balkman, and the second one was james singleton.

since my #305 is up anyways, i'll take james singleton with that pick. sorry for the confusion...

if you're still unsure about who's on my roster, look at my sig. thanks...


----------



## xray

Thanks for the 'splaining; Tersk, you're up! :biggrin:


----------



## xray

The new rule will apply here. 

Last pick was Dallas (Tersk) at 5:00pm central. Because Utah (at 307) had missed their previous pick, they are skipped for time allowances.

308 - expired at 11:00pm central
309 - expired at 5:00am central

310 (New Jersey Nets) are currently on the clock.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> The new rule will apply here.
> 
> Last pick was Dallas (Tersk) at 5:00pm central. Because Utah (at 307) had missed their previous pick, they are skipped for time allowances.
> 
> 308 - expired at 11:00pm central
> 309 - expired at 5:00am central
> 
> 310 (New Jersey Nets) are currently on the clock.


You are amazing at keeping track of everything, Mr. Auto Parts Extraordinaire!

:clap: :clap:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> You are amazing at keeping track of everything, Mr. Auto Parts Extraordinaire!
> 
> :clap: :clap:


Hellbent for numbers. :banana:


----------



## xray

The Lakers (t1no) is on the clock, affective 11:00am central.


----------



## xray

Saint - 'Mark' Jackson was taken at 299 by Minny. 

Same guy? :none:


----------



## Saint Baller

Pick number 299 Mark Jackson 

My pick, Marc Jackson


----------



## Tersk

I think we should PM Minny to clarify what he meant


----------



## xray

I've been out this weekend and can't post any depth now - I'll be back on tomorrow morning.

(I'm 316)


----------



## xray

Should I put Pops at SF or PF?


----------



## Tersk

IR?


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> IR?


I could, but I'm looking for a breakout - and at round 11, a sleeper like him would make me executive of the year. :banana:


----------



## xray

I thought about Ager :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> I thought about Ager :clown:


But he's on the Houston Rockets.... NOT on the Spurs! :biggrin:


----------



## xray

Troy Murphy is on the block if anyone is interested. :angel:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Troy Murphy is on the block if anyone is interested. :angel:


You sign Pops and now Troy Murphy's on the block....

Interesting indeed. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> You sign Pops and now Troy Murphy's on the block....
> 
> Interesting indeed. :biggrin:


Just like a real GM. :clown:


----------



## xray

325) Cleveland Cavaliers - expired
326) Milwaukee Bucks - expired
327) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - expired
328) Miami Heat - expired
329) Toronto Raptors - expired
330) Denver Nuggets - expired

Round 12: Please Remember to PM the person after you
331) Denver Nuggets - expired
332) Toronto Raptors - skipped
333) Miami Heat - skipped
334) Phoenix Suns (via Pacers) - skipped
335) Milwaukee Bucks - skipped
336) Cleveland Cavaliers - skipped
337) Washington Wizards - expired
338) Seattle Sonics - skipped
339) Detroit Pistons - expired
340) Atlanta Hawks - skipped

341) Philadelphia 76ers - on the clock until 5:10 central 

God help this draft.


----------



## Steez

Well this is how my final roster look slike... not the best because I joined late... but here it is..

C - Samuel Dalembert/Jerome James
PF - Shareef Abdur-Rahim/Danny Fortson/Marcus Fizer
SF - Lamar Odom/Luke Walton
SG - Grant Hill/Desmond Mason
PG - Chauncey Billups/Jordan Farmar/Tony Delk

What you guys think?


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Troy Murphy is on the block if anyone is interested. :angel:



who from my team would you want for troy?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> who from my team would you want for troy?


Would you entertain Barbosa?


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> Would you entertain Barbosa?



what round pick was murphy?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> what round pick was murphy?


3rd round, #76.


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> 3rd round, #76.



give a day to ponder, will you?


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> give a day to ponder, will you?


Sure, post or pm me.


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> what round pick was murphy?


Does it really matter at this point?


----------



## bootstrenf

edwardcyh said:


> Does it really matter at this point?



yes, yes it does...


----------



## Seed

My team as of now...
C- Marcus Camby/ Dan Gadzuric/ Dikembe Mutumbo
PF-Juwan Howard/Sean May
SF-Rasul Butler/ Danny Granger/ Brent Barry
SG-Joe Johnson/ Gordan Giricek
PG-Devin Harris/ Juan Dixon

Anyone looking for trades?


----------



## xray

I just filled them Tersk... :biggrin: 

I can't believe this things been going for 2 mos. I bet if we counted time slots, this thing would be over. We should have a free for all for the final picks.

*IMO.*


----------



## edwardcyh

Since Memphis was skipped couple rounds ago, it means I am on the clock.

My last and final pick to complete my masterpiece. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> My last and final pick to complete my masterpiece. :biggrin:


...better be worth the wait. :wait:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> ...better be worth the wait. :wait:


I just picked an ex-Spurs... and a GOOD one too!

I'd say it's worth the wait. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> ALL THAT is picked up in 12th round... If that's not a bargain, I don't know what is!


We should have an award for these things! :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> We should have an award for these things! :biggrin:


Then you *do* concur.... LOL


----------



## xray

To clarify, LaMarcus Aldridge was taken in the 5th round (#138-Chicago).


----------



## Tersk

That completes my team.

C: Tim Duncan / Andris Biedrins
PF: Kurt Thomas / Etan Thomas / Jorge Garbosja
SF: Bobby Simmons / Ryan Gomes
SG: Ray Allen / Sarunas Jasikevicius / Vasilis Spanoulis
PG: Deron Williams / Anthony Johnson


----------



## t1no

My team
PG - Maurice Williams/Chucky Atkins/Luther Head
SG - Richard Hamilton/Doug Christie/JJ Redick
SF - Al Harrington/Bernard Robinson/Doug Christie
PF - Kenny Thomas/Reggie Evans
C - Yao Ming/Scot Pollard


----------



## xray

And mine:

PG:Tony Parker/Leandro Barbosa/Tyronn Lue 
SG:Jerry Stackhouse/Voshon Lenard
SF:Tracy McGrady/Ruben Patterson 
PF:Maurice Taylor/Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu
C:Brendan Haywood/Primoz Brezec/DJ Mbenga


----------



## bootstrenf

bray1967 said:


> And mine:
> 
> PG:Tony Parker/Leandro Barbosa/Tyronn Lue
> SG:Jerry Stackhouse/Voshon Lenard
> SF:Tracy McGrady/Ruben Patterson
> PF:Maurice Taylor/Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu
> C:Brendan Haywood/Primoz Brezec/DJ Mbenga



hey bray, why did you want barbosa so bad? i see you have him as a backup. you really think troy murphy was worth it?


----------



## bootstrenf

first unit:

pg: gilbert arenas 
sg: quinton ross 
sf: vladimir radmanovic
pf: dirk nowitzki
c: troy murphy
6th man: anderson varejao

2nd unit:
pg: monta ellis
sg: james singleton
sf: renaldo balkman
pf: ike diogu
c: andrew bynum
baggage handler/practice player: paul davis


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> hey bray, why did you want barbosa so bad? i see you have him as a backup. you really think troy murphy was worth it?


Having Haywood and Mo Taylor up front, I felt my front line was better suited for the Shaqs and Duncans; with Barbosa, I get a little more perimeter game while Patterson can get low. 

I feel I'm a little more complete.


----------



## Seed

Camby is on the table, looking for a PG/SG/SF


----------



## bootstrenf

Seed said:


> Camby is on the table, looking for a PG/SG/SF



anyone on my team you interested in?


----------



## xray

Seed said:


> Camby is on the table, looking for a PG/SG/SF


Mo Taylor and D.J. Mbenga...


----------



## ZÆ

C - Nenad Krstic / Raef LaFrentz
PF - Dwight Howard / Al Jefferson / Josh Boone
SF - Adam Morrison / Jalen Rose
SG - Larry Hughes / Tony Allen / Marko Jaric
PG - Mike James / Sergio Rodriguez


----------



## xray

PG:Tony Parker/Leandro Barbosa/Tyronn Lue 
SG:Jerry Stackhouse/Voshon Lenard
SF:Tracy McGrady/Ruben Patterson 
PF:Maurice Taylor/Nana Papa Yaw Mensah-Bonsu
C:Brendan Haywood/Primoz Brezec/DJ Mbenga

Behold, no one is safe!

Make thine offer! :makeadeal


----------



## t1no

PG - Maurice Williams/Chucky Atkins/Luther Head
SG - Richard Hamilton/Doug Christie/JJ Redick
SF - Al Harrington/Bernard Robinson/Doug Christie
PF - Kenny Thomas/Reggie Evans
C - Yao Ming/Scot Pollard

Someone offer me something, getting bored.


----------



## Saint Baller

Yo t1no, I like Evans, care to trade?


----------



## Tersk

I'm pretty sure you still need to pick Saint


----------



## Saint Baller

I chose Fab


----------



## Tersk

OMG, CHECK THE THREAD

You need to pick


----------



## Saint Baller

Aight man, didn't see that pick.

I got Pitsnoogle.


----------



## t1no

Guys i have been thinking, what do i need? Any suggestions?
PG - Maurice Williams/Chucky Atkins/Luther Head
SG - Richard Hamilton/Doug Christie/JJ Redick
SF - Al Harrington/Bernard Robinson/Doug Christie
PF - Kenny Thomas/Reggie Evans
C - Yao Ming/Scot Pollard


----------



## xray

t1no said:


> Guys i have been thinking, what do i need? Any suggestions?
> 
> PG - Maurice Williams/Chucky Atkins/Luther Head
> SG - Richard Hamilton/Doug Christie/JJ Redick
> SF - Al Harrington/Bernard Robinson/Doug Christie
> *PF - Kenny Thomas/Reggie Evans*
> C - Yao Ming/Scot Pollard


Not throwing stones, but Thomas would probably backup Evans on a contender.


----------



## bootstrenf

seed offered a trade. he gives up camby and granger. i give up diogu and ross.

i accept. please confirm seed.


----------



## bootstrenf

all you guys are in trouble now.

pg: ellis 
sg: arenas 
sf: granger / radmanovic 
pf: nowitzki / murphy
c: camby / varejao / bynum


----------



## xray

bootstrenf said:


> all you guys are in trouble now.
> 
> pg: ellis
> sg: arenas
> sf: granger / radmanovic
> pf: nowitzki / murphy
> c: camby / varejao / bynum


Camby's a great pick up for you; I was thinking Varejao wasn't quite there, but having him back up Camby gives you a fine 4-5.


----------



## Tersk

I think my team is the best 

What does everyone think of my two foreign final picks. Spanoulis and Garbajosa?


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> I think my team is the best
> 
> What does everyone think of my two foreign final picks. Spanoulis and Garbajosa?


Not bad at all.

When you gonna update the roster thread? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

I did the first page, and I will try to get the second page done ASAP.

Although, I'm going to China in 36 hours. So you're gonna have to help me out running it..if thats alright


----------



## xray

Do I have a choice? 

You're going to China, Ed's going to Hawaii...

I guess the rest of us will just plan a revolution. :angel:


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

bootstrenf said:


> seed offered a trade. he gives up camby and granger. i give up diogu and ross.
> 
> i accept. please confirm seed.


Even with a BS trade like that my team is still greater then anyones.

C-Magloire / Jason Collins
PF-Brand / Paul Millsap
SF-Jamison / Marshall
SG-Peterson / Mobley / CJ Miles
PG-Miller / Payton / Dee Brown


----------



## Tersk

You have a great starting lineup, but those skipped picks really hurt you.


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> You have a great starting lineup, but those skipped picks really hurt you.


That phrase should be a banner for the entire thread.

The '92 Dream Team would have lost to Albania if they didn't show up, and I think perfect attendance should be applauded. 

*IMO*


----------



## bootstrenf

New Jazzy Nets said:


> Even with a BS trade like that my team is still greater then anyones.
> 
> C-Magloire / Jason Collins
> PF-Brand / Paul Millsap
> SF-Jamison / Marshall
> SG-Peterson / Mobley / CJ Miles
> PG-Miller / Payton / Dee Brown



whoa there...

he offered, i simply accepted...


----------



## New Jazzy Nets

Tersk said:


> You have a great starting lineup, but those skipped picks really hurt you.


Your right they did hurt. But only a little bit. It actually gives someone else a chance aswell. So I guess thats good. I want to have some competition.


----------



## ss03

My team's complete! and I went through the whole draft without making a trade, so if anyone has any offers, please make them. 

C - Nazr Muhammed / Patrick O'Bryant
PF - Carlos Boozer / Johan Petro
SF - Lebron James / Tim Thomas / Viktor Khyrapa
SG - Ben Gordon / Charlie Bell / Shandon Anderson
PG - Speedy Claxton / Smush Parker

Johan Petro is actually more of a center though, so I'd have him play that position more, and I'd have Tim Thomas backup PF more than SF because Lebron James is good for 40MPG or so, and Viktor Khryapa isn't bad. Charlie Bell can play pg if needed, so can Ben Gordon especially because with Lebron James calling most of the plays a true PG won't always be needed. I don't know, I think the team can be pretty versatile and many lineup combinations can be made. 

Any thoughts on possible trades that should be made?


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> My team's complete! and I went through the whole draft without making a trade, so if anyone has any offers, please make them.
> 
> C - Nazr Muhammed / Patrick O'Bryant
> PF - Carlos Boozer / Johan Petro
> SF - Lebron James / Tim Thomas / Viktor Khyrapa
> SG - Ben Gordon / Charlie Bell / Shandon Anderson
> PG - Speedy Claxton / Smush Parker
> 
> Johan Petro is actually more of a center though, so I'd have him play that position more, and I'd have Tim Thomas backup PF more than SF because Lebron James is good for 40MPG or so, and Viktor Khryapa isn't bad. Charlie Bell can play pg if needed, so can Ben Gordon especially because with Lebron James calling most of the plays a true PG won't always be needed. I don't know, I think the team can be pretty versatile and many lineup combinations can be made.
> 
> *Any thoughts on possible trades that should be made?*


yeah, i'll trade you camby and arenas for lebron and gordon


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> yeah, i'll trade you camby and arenas for lebron and gordon


No, that trade doesn't make sense for me, and plus it's kind of uneven.


----------



## xray

ss03 said:


> No, that trade doesn't make sense for me, and plus it's kind of uneven.


Where's your sense of adventure? :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

bray1967 said:


> Where's your sense of adventure? :biggrin:


Overshadowed by my sense of don't trade with bootstrenf.


----------



## StackAttack

I want Ty Thomas.


----------



## ss03

StackAttack said:


> I want Ty Thomas.


You can send an offer to Net2, but looking at your lineup and looking at his, I don't see a 1-for-1 trade that would make you both happy so have fun working that out.


----------



## fruitcake

Vote for the WCF and ECF

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=305510


----------



## bootstrenf

ss03 said:


> Overshadowed by my sense of don't trade with bootstrenf.



why not?


----------



## ss03

bootstrenf said:


> why not?


Nothing personal, just haven't liked any offers to date!


----------



## xray

Llllooooonnnnllllyyyyy, I'm Mr. Llllooooooonnnnnllllyyyy


----------



## t1no

The Draft is done? What now?


----------



## Tersk

We do voting, I'll try to get it running when I arrive back


----------



## xray

Tersk said:


> We do voting, I'll try to get it running when I arrive back


Hip Hip hooray! :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh

Tersk said:


> We do voting, I'll try to get it running when I arrive back


You are still in China getting yourself sick? LOL...

:joke:


----------



## edwardcyh

I think this draft is history, so I am unsticking it. If anybody objects, let me know.

:cheers:


----------



## xray

You beat me to it.


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> You beat me to it.


There is still that roster thread....

LOL.. you are welcome to it. :biggrin:


----------



## xray

edwardcyh said:


> There is still that roster thread....
> 
> LOL.. you are welcome to it. :biggrin:


The only thing that's held me up is all the time we put into it...


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> The only thing that's held me up is all the time we put into it...


Not to mention the millions of bucks we have benefitted from modding the forum....

LOL...


----------



## bootstrenf

just to say, i had a lot of fun during the draft, and appreciate all the work put in by the mods... :cheers: 


i still think my team was better than the warriors...


----------



## edwardcyh

bootstrenf said:


> just to say, i had a lot of fun during the draft, and appreciate all the work put in by the mods... :cheers:
> 
> 
> i still think my team was better than the warriors...


LOL... I also think mine was the best team in the division as well. :biggrin:


----------



## ss03

We could still finish it, I mean technically the first round of the west is done. If we did votes for the east and then the playoffs, it could get done. Voting would also go faster since more people visit during the actual season. Up to you guys.

Anyway, that was a fun draft.

Thanks everyone, especially the people who put a lot of work into it like bray, edward and Tersk


----------



## xray

ss03 said:


> We could still finish it, I mean technically the first round of the west is done. If we did votes for the east and then the playoffs, it could get done. Voting would also go faster since more people visit during the actual season. Up to you guys.
> 
> Anyway, that was a fun draft.
> 
> Thanks everyone, especially the people who put a lot of work into it like bray, edward and Tersk


We need a diversion from the Mavericks - sure why not? :clown:


----------



## ss03

bray1967 said:


> We need a diversion from the Mavericks - sure why not? :clown:


Yea, maybe Tersk's Mavericks will do decent and that'll be the fans compensation for a not so great start.

Edit: Post 333... That just looks cool

- - - Then I guess everything I say from now on will have to be said by editting this post


----------



## xray

ss03 said:


> Edit: Post 333... That just looks cool


Problem with that is that you can't post anymore if you like the way it looks... :biggrin:


----------

